# Lace Party - Holiday ornaments



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Greetings fellow knitters,

(I've shamelessly lifted the greater part of this intro from Miss Melba's (Melanie) intro to the last thread --she has stated things so well-- Thank You Melanie)

Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. While we love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).

For this thread's theme I have selected some small holiday ornaments. Most are knitted, but few are lace, unfortunately (hard to find knitted lace ornaments!). These smaller projects make nice gifts, and are relatively quick to make--nothing too complicated nor too time consuming. We will offer tips and support to each other, and of course, share photos!. Please share any tips patterns, photos, etc., you might have. You are welcome to join us doing any, all, something else, something you designed, or none and just chat with us. If you want to share a pattern, please do! If you have a design idea, some of us will help test it for you. We have all levels of knitters - from experienced to complete newbies! All are welcome. If you have a question, just ask. Someone here may have the same question. And I know someone will have an answer. Many of us learned lace knitting when this group started and we are still learning.

To get us started: {Sorry, can't get the photos to copy here}

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/the-problem-with-french-knitting.html#.UKuCWofSGnI

(The above are made with I-cord)

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/09/knitted-christmas-balls.html#.UL7-M4PSGnI

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minutia-07

(The above are sweaters)

http://stitchgeek.com/2014/03/25/folksy-tree-trims-pattern/

https://thetwistedyarn.com/2014/11/18/how-to-make-knitted-christmas-trees/

(2 pine tree patterns)

http://melodys-makings.com/free-snowman-knit-crochet-pattern/

https://www.wherethesmileshavebeen.com/how-to-make-a-yarn-ball-ornament/ (no knitting!)

And one more:

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/poinsettia-gift-topper.html?id=193127


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are nice, thanks for the links. The last one is my favorite.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Me too, JanetLee. I was just sitting here reading the pattern and asking myself -- "what's in the stash, that I can use?" Hmm -- still thinking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Dell, for getting us started. I like the Twisted Yarn Christmas trees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is really great- a bit late in the afternoon, I will have a closer look later!

Thanks wwwdel for starting us over!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Greetings fellow knitters,
> 
> (I've shamelessly lifted the greater part of this intro from Miss Melba's (Melanie) intro to the last thread --she has stated things so well-- Thank You Melanie)
> 
> ...


checking in to get the follow, making copies, see you later.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> checking in to get the follow, making copies, see you later.


really looking for poinsetas


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for getting us going again, Dell. Lots of links to check out tomorrow. 

Melanie, thanks for the last few weeks. My daughter-in-law and I are both enjoying some new dishcloths.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> really looking for poinsetas


Check out the last link listed--it's a really pretty poinsettia...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to copy to clipboard before sending the potential links to myself... I will check them out later after clearing some downloaded files from this device. :sm24:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have some red yarn with a sparkle,would make some lovely flowers for the tree,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have some red yarn with a sparkle,would make some lovely flowers for the tree,


 :sm24: Lovely to see you here Mary- I am hoping to find the right red to knit the Poinsettia.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dell, thank you for starting us off. Those patterns look like fun. I shall have to have a go :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Melanie thanks for hosting the last thread, I learned some new techniques! 
Dell thanks for starting the new thread! I think I’ll be looking closer at the patterns but the French knitting flowers and the Yarn ball ornaments are already calling me...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks! I'll have to check in tonight (guess it will be a late night tonight!) when I hopefully don't have to run to this thing or that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great start Del! Funny but I was thinking of how to make the Christmas trees from Twisted Yarns so that they could easily be undone. Gifting a washcloth 

Berroco has several of the mini sweater ornament collections. http://www.berroco.com/search/node/minutia


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Knit Picks has some free patterns:
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Tiny_Holiday_Sweater_Ornament_Pattern__D51077220.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Christmas_Pickle_Ornament_Pattern__D50801220.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Penguin_Ornament__D55675220.html

They aren't lace, though.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing these - now to find more time!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

All the ornaments are cute!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been saving patterns for miniature sweaters for a long time. One of these year's, I'd love to have a tree (maybe the 3 footer?) decorated with all knit decorations. Loved the pattern for the knit garland. Thanks to all who have shared!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

PatBrown said:


> Knit Picks has some free patterns:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Tiny_Holiday_Sweater_Ornament_Pattern__D51077220.html
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Christmas_Pickle_Ornament_Pattern__D50801220.html
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Penguin_Ornament__D55675220.html
> ...


Yay, Melanie and Pat for sharing more links! Thank you both. :sm24: :sm24:

(I do have more on my list--just didn't want to inundate everyone -- how about some little socks & hats?)

https://www.favecrafts.com/Christmas-Crafts/Mini-Christmas-Knits (Hat , sweater, mitts)

https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2016/10/little-christmas-stockings.html

By the way, I have another link for toques (hats) that KP won't let me post (too commercial??), so if you PM me, I could share it with you that way.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have some red yarn with a sparkle,would make some lovely flowers for the tree,


That yarn sounds just the thing. We will all be waiting to see your creation!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Great start Del! Funny but I was thinking of how to make the Christmas trees from Twisted Yarns so that they could easily be undone. Gifting a washcloth
> 
> Berroco has several of the mini sweater ornament collections. http://www.berroco.com/search/node/minutia


Thank you Melanie. 
Glad you like the "twisted tree". It's great when something can serve a dual purpose, & I know you'll come up with a way! :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a treasure trove of Christmas ornaments. I have printed several of them up. I am not sure if I will manage them for this year or not. It seems like every time I am set to get to my knitting some other issue needs to be dealt with first. I thought after I retired from my main job - I could do things I want. Hmmmm. Not so much. I am going to need to live to a ripe old age to be able to accomplish all I intend to yet.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I’ve never heard of the Christmas Pickle. My SIL and her 2 daughters are American. Maybe I’ll have to make a few of these.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I've never heard of the Christmas Pickle. My SIL and her 2 daughters are American. Maybe I'll have to make a few of these.


I haven't heard of a Christmas Pickle either. Been American for all of my 64 years! Might be popular with a few groups and spreading, sort of thing. I have no idea what the story is behind them. Anyone in the know care to fill us in???

edit in p.s.- here is a youtube video about the Christmas Pickle-





It claims the tradition started in Germany, but comments under the video from Germans sound pretty adamant that no one in Germany does this or has heard of it. Oh well. If Andy/Der Fisherman sees this, maybe he'll comment. (maybe I should send him a note?)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Some links may have to be shared via email. I have to email myself these links when all y'all have fascinating Christmas entries... when using the portable device.

Great for getting the downloads...multiple steps towards activation of links. :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A quick search here in KP shows up a number of Christmas pickle threads. I took a look at this one and found a quick explanation. But do go and search and see the variety of entries that we have available.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275396-1.html

PS -- had never heard of this until a couple of years ago when I stumbled on this listing. Sounds like a positive tradition.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

First referring back to the previous thread I want to say how lovely your knitting was Del.
Thank you for starting this new topic.I shall have to look at the patterns later .
Melanie ,thank you for taking the lead in the wash cloths .There were some very pretty patterns there .
Julie,sorry about the stealing .That kind of thing is rife around here .Garden ornaments seem popular targets .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A quick search here in KP shows up a number of Christmas pickle threads. I took a look at this one and found a quick explanation. But do go and search and see the variety of entries that we have available.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275396-1.html
> 
> PS -- had never heard of this until a couple of years ago when I stumbled on this listing. Sounds like a positive tradition.


I have heard back from Andy/der fisherman (a frequent participant here on KP). He is German and he says he never heard of such a thing. So, I guess what we have here is more pop culture. Remember that we also have here in the U.S. "Italian" food that can't be found in Italy, "French Heirloom Sewing" that isn't completely French, along with a lot of other things. So if pickles on the Christmas tree sound good to some, go for it! I prefer more traditional images on my tree that remind me of why Christmas exists in the first place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> First referring back to the previous thread I want to say how lovely your knitting was Del.
> Thank you for starting this new topic.I shall have to look at the patterns later .
> Melanie ,thank you for taking the lead in the wash cloths .There were some very pretty patterns there .
> Julie,sorry about the stealing .That kind of thing is rife around here .Garden ornaments seem popular targets .


I just hope no-one decides to take my pots! Someone nicked a bag of potting mix once. Most annoying.
How is the test knitting coming along, Ann?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope no-one decides to take my pots! Someone nicked a bag of potting mix once. Most annoying.
> How is the test knitting coming along, Ann?


It is amazing what people will steal. Hope your pots are too heavy to lug away.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> It is amazing what people will steal. Hope your pots are too heavy to lug away.


I had a chain pen on the desk in the warehouse office. Someone stole the pen and the chain. Sigh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is amazing what people will steal. Hope your pots are too heavy to lug away.


It is, isn't it?! Some of the pots could be picked up quite easily. One of the reasons I am happy Ringo barks when people come close, plus with letting him out front more, I am able to keep a better eye on things. I hope my big bucket comes soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a chain pen on the desk in the warehouse office. Someone stole the pen and the chain. Sigh.


Groan!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have heard back from Andy/der fisherman (a frequent participant here on KP). He is German and he says he never heard of such a thing. So, I guess what we have here is more pop culture. Remember that we also have here in the U.S. "Italian" food that can't be found in Italy, "French Heirloom Sewing" that isn't completely French, along with a lot of other things. So if pickles on the Christmas tree sound good to some, go for it! I prefer more traditional images on my tree that remind me of why Christmas exists in the first place.


In reference to Italian food, oh my goodness. Was in Italy and just had to have a pizza. Not the same thing at all! Some folks find it hard to believe, but the pizza here is much better. Although I cannot eat it anymore.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had a chain pen on the desk in the warehouse office. Someone stole the pen and the chain. Sigh.


What I was stationed in Germany while in the Army, I worked the cage in finance. We had to chain down our ink pens also. And when I worked the cage at the casino. Ink pens are the item of choice it seems.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

My DIL put a chicken in the oven at her nurses home .Went to take it out to give her parents some food and it had gone !
Son had all his underpants taken from the drying room .Unbelievable .
Up to date with all tests so far ,Julie .The 
‘year of ‘ ones are waiting for more instructions and Elizabeth has a new one coming but it is a case of doing it as she sends the pattern .She keeps herself really on the go doing new patterns all the time and ,of course ,Toni is kept busy with her designing too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> First referring back to the previous thread I want to say how lovely your knitting was Del.
> Thank you for starting this new topic.I shall have to look at the patterns later .
> Melanie ,thank you for taking the lead in the wash cloths .There were some very pretty patterns there .
> Julie,sorry about the stealing .That kind of thing is rife around here .Garden ornaments seem popular targets .


Thank you Ann.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> It is amazing what people will steal. Hope your pots are too heavy to lug away.


Isn't it, though?! Just recently, someone got into my garage, and then into my car; got into the trunk (boot) and stole a couple fleece blankets, a tire inflater, and a plastic pan of small stuff--all probably not worth more than $40 US. The police officer that I reported it to said a lot of small petty thefts have been going on in the neighborhood. If the thieves are caught, they can combine the costs of the stolen things, & if that totals more than a certain amount, it can be charged up to felony theft. (That little tidbit was something I hadn't realized--had debated with myself whether to even report it, the theft was so small in worth-but it's all important!)


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope no-one decides to take my pots! Someone nicked a bag of potting mix once. Most annoying.
> How is the test knitting coming along, Ann?


My sister, who lives in Southern California, had to stop putting potted plants on her front porch a long time ago. Someone would steal them while she was at work, almost as fast as she put them out. What a shame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> My DIL put a chicken in the oven at her nurses home .Went to take it out to give her parents some food and it had gone !
> Son had all his underpants taken from the drying room .Unbelievable .
> Up to date with all tests so far ,Julie .The
> 'year of ' ones are waiting for more instructions and Elizabeth has a new one coming but it is a case of doing it as she sends the pattern .She keeps herself really on the go doing new patterns all the time and ,of course ,Toni is kept busy with her designing too.


Some people will stop at nothing!
You do some lovely work Ann! They must appreciate having you on board.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My sister, who lives in Southern California, had to stop putting potted plants on her front porch a long time ago. Someone would steal them while she was at work, almost as fast as she put them out. What a shame.


That is a pity.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Adding a few more links; they state what is in each link for the ornament. I thought the Santa Gnome was cute! Yes, there are even more links in the offing!:sm02: I figure that they're small - and who doesn't like a variety?

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/santa-gnome-ornaments

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-basket-yarn-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitting-christmas-angel-ornament

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Partridge-in-a-Pear-Tree-Ornaments-from-patons-yarn

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/mini-stockings.html?id=194701


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the additions, especially the knitting related ones. Many thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Isn't it, though?! Just recently, someone got into my garage, and then into my car; got into the trunk (boot) and stole a couple fleece blankets, a tire inflater, and a plastic pan of small stuff--all probably not worth more than $40 US. The police officer that I reported it to said a lot of small petty thefts have been going on in the neighborhood. If the thieves are caught, they can combine the costs of the stolen things, & if that totals more than a certain amount, it can be charged up to felony theft. (That little tidbit was something I hadn't realized--had debated with myself whether to even report it, the theft was so small in worth-but it's all important!)


It's is unbelievable what people will steal. And, then some of the first people into a neighborhood after a disaster are the looters. Disgusting.

On a brighter note, thanks for all the new patterns!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> It's is unbelievable what people will steal. And, then some of the first people into a neighborhood after a disaster are the looters. Disgusting.
> 
> On a brighter note, thanks for all the new patterns!


Y'all are welcome!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm slowly catching up with the pattern collection. :sm23: 

I just got through getting Toni's KAL downloaded... all 12 entries, I just have to make sure that is ALL I leave on here before switching offline. :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie,thank you for that compliment but sometimes I feel I am a liability .I have little experience of making shawls and reading charts but am getting better .
On a subject other than stealing ,yesterday a man in his 50’s stripped naked on a public road and threw his clothes into a hedge .Police came and were waiting for him to sober up .There have been a few sightings of a flasher so hopefully this man was the same person .Wonder if he has mental health issues .

.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,thank you for that compliment but sometimes I feel I am a liability .I have little experience of making shawls and reading charts but am getting better .
> On a subject other than stealing ,yesterday a man in his 50's stripped naked on a public road and threw his clothes into a hedge .Police came and were waiting for him to sober up .There have been a few sightings of a flasher so hopefully this man was the same person .Wonder if he has mental health issues .
> 
> .


Or some sort of weird mid-life crisis? Certainly not normal behaviour so close to winter.
It sounds, Ann, as if you and I are at about the same level with shawl making!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dell, thanks for the new patterns. I love the knitting angel. 

Ann, you are not a liability,you are a friend. 

Woah, a flasher. Haven't heard about those for a long time. I don't know if those from over the pond would know the song "Oh, they called him the Streak," the fastest thing on two feet, etc


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Bev ???? No ,I don’t know that song .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Dell, thanks for the new patterns. I love the knitting angel.
> 
> Ann, you are not a liability,you are a friend.
> 
> Woah, a flasher. Haven't heard about those for a long time. I don't know if those from over the pond would know the song "Oh, they called him the Streak," the fastest thing on two feet, etc


Didn't Ray Stevens make that part of his recordings? :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I like The Mississippi Squirrel Revival... just add a bite of one Serrano pepper (for attitude enhancing). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm24:

I have purchased a 6+ pound duck...still have a 20+ pound turkey in the big freezer. I also couldn't resist getting 3 multicolored cotton yarns from Walmart for $1.50 apiece. Cheerfully blame Belle for the inspiring pattern links to the wedge doily pattern... we do tempt each other don't we? :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Didn't Ray Stevens make that part of his recordings? :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yes, Ray Stevens was very successful with a lot of humorous songs like The Streak. We got to see him do a show at Dollywood while moving out here (1989), he is such a character! Many of his old songs would be so politically incorrect he would probably end up on the top of a hit list. And the Mississippi Squirrel Revival- I don't think I've ever laughed so hard at a song! And then he could turn around and do a song like Misty or Everything is Beautiful. Amazing talent.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent. 

Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing. 

All my new camera stuff has come, except the special long lasting batteries for the external flash. I got a book that is taking me through step by step each mode and setting on my camera. I am learning so VERY much. Yay!! 

Here's my latest moon shot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Bev, beautiful shot! We have been having rain, some more rain, and a lot of rain! Several inches worth. Have not seen the moon in over a week.

DH did get me a book for dummy/idiots that I have been using. No, I don't feel insulted, need to learn somehow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


The moon is passing us in daytime at the moment- seen some lovely sightings recently, but I know my little camera is just not up to it!
Glorious shot Bev.
Hope the batteries turn up soon!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Made me catch my breath. Beautiful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are a few more to choose from. The angel dishcloth is pretty--I think moreso than the little ornament one, but I think if done with a fine yarn/thread & small needles it could make a fine ornament, too. I will be throwing in some crochet also, for those who crochet.

http://www.sewrella.com/2017/10/granny-square-angel-ornament-christmas.html

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/kitty-ornament (crochet)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/holiday-flowers (crochet)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tinas-knit-dishcloth-angel

https://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2016/12/o-christmas-tree.html

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cheerful-holiday-penguin

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/breezy-bird-trio

Have fun!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, you make beautiful shawls!

Great photo Bev.

Del, you are making my pattern library burst, lol! Thanks for all the new pattern links.


It is not lace, but I finished (except for wash-n-block) my color work cowl. Yay! I learned how to do two handed knitting, fair-isle style. I am slow and my tension is iffy, but I got it done. Most of my floats are good except for a couple of huge ones, lol. This was from an MKAL that I finished on time! Wahoo!

.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you make beautiful shawls!
> 
> Great photo Bev.
> 
> ...


Happy to feed your addiction! :sm09:

The fair isle looks great; well done. (It's sure not a TV watching knit--at least not for me!!!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,thank you for that compliment but sometimes I feel I am a liability .I have little experience of making shawls and reading charts but am getting better .
> On a subject other than stealing ,yesterday a man in his 50's stripped naked on a public road and threw his clothes into a hedge .Police came and were waiting for him to sober up .There have been a few sightings of a flasher so hopefully this man was the same person .Wonder if he has mental health issues .
> 
> .


Don't sell yourself short. I'm knitting Elizabeth's pattern because yours was so pretty. As for the flasher ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Your moon shot is very atmospheric. I love it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie that is fabulous and your tension is great. Very well done indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dell, thank you for the patterns. I love the angel dishcloth :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie,a very impressive piece of fair Isle .I recently made a Kep for a neighbour and enjoyed doing it 
Del,good of you to find so many patterns .I am a Bah Humbug and apart from a few ornaments on my mantle piece don’t do decorating .
Norma ,I am pleased you were inspired by the shawl.Have you had that consultation yet? My daughter has her op on her shoulder next month .She has been put on a private list as they are so far behind .
Bev ,the picture is stunning.You must be really happy that this hobby has taken off .
Karen, turkey,duck etc .You are well prepared .If De Etta made something you are copying it will turn out well I’m sure .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just had an appointment for a week on Monday to see the spinal surgeon. I do hope your daughters surgery goes smoothly.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


It' breathtaking!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, beautiful shot! We have been having rain, some more rain, and a lot of rain! Several inches worth. Have not seen the moon in over a week.
> 
> DH did get me a book for dummy/idiots that I have been using. No, I don't feel insulted, need to learn somehow.


Oh, JanetLee, I understand what you mean. The book I got was one written with my camera as the main subject, which really helps.

Thanks so much. Hopefully the sun will come back for you sometime soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The moon is passing us in daytime at the moment- seen some lovely sightings recently, but I know my little camera is just not up to it!
> Glorious shot Bev.
> Hope the batteries turn up soon!


Thanks so much, dear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Made me catch my breath. Beautiful.


Thanks, Dell. Also, I love the new patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you make beautiful shawls!
> 
> Great photo Bev.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. WOW! you have learned alot and done it well. The cowl looks great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your moon shot is very atmospheric. I love it :sm24:


Much appreciated, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie,a very impressive piece of fair Isle .I recently made a Kep for a neighbour and enjoyed doing it
> Del,good of you to find so many patterns .I am a Bah Humbug and apart from a few ornaments on my mantle piece don't do decorating .
> Norma ,I am pleased you were inspired by the shawl.Have you had that consultation yet? My daughter has her op on her shoulder next month .She has been put on a private list as they are so far behind .
> Bev ,the picture is stunning.You must be really happy that this hobby has taken off .
> Karen, turkey,duck etc .You are well prepared .If De Etta made something you are copying it will turn out well I'm sure .


Thanks so much, Ann. Yes, I am happy to see things growing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It' breathtaking!


Thanks so much, Vickie.

Oh, Norma, happy to see your appointment is coming up


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you make beautiful shawls!
> 
> Great photo Bev.
> 
> ...


Melanie, it's beautiful, just stunning. I've only done an Icelandic sweater one at least 25 years ago and hated carrying the floats. The pattern part was a little tight and I never wore it...
:sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Beautiful photo!


Thanks so much, Roses and cats.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev --> I want to try that moon in cross stitch... but you need to send the photo to my gmail account. I can get this thing to go to one of the 2 free x-stitch websites and have it convert the photo. Not many colors to get! Should I do it on dark blue or black?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bev --> I want to try that moon in cross stitch... but you need to send the photo to my gmail account. I can get this thing to go to one of the 2 free x-stitch websites and have it convert the photo. Not many colors to get! Should I do it on dark blue or black?


I suspect I would chose dark blue, but it really depends on the black, which can be so variable, and your browns for your leaves, IMO.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


When I opened up LP this morning, your moon shot was right on the screen. Gorgeous shot, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had an appointment for a week on Monday to see the spinal surgeon. I do hope your daughters surgery goes smoothly.


Crossing my fingers for some good new from the spinal surgeon, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Here are a few more to choose from. The angel dishcloth is pretty--I think moreso than the little ornament one, but I think if done with a fine yarn/thread & small needles it could make a fine ornament, too. I will be throwing in some crochet also, for those who crochet.
> 
> http://www.sewrella.com/2017/10/granny-square-angel-ornament-christmas.html
> 
> ...


The penguin and breezy bird trio are just the cutest. Thanks for the links, Del. And, by the way, is it Del or Dell? Would like to get the spelling correct. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you make beautiful shawls!
> 
> Great photo Bev.
> 
> ...


You did a wonderful job with your Cowl, Melanie, and learned a new technique. Good going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Crossing my fingers for some good news from the spinal surgeon, Norma.


I am so glad you have a REAL appointment, with a QUALIFIED doctor at last, Norma. And not too far to travel for this one!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Have you heard of KP's other Web site for photographers?

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/

Some AMAZING stuff there!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Bev --> I want to try that moon in cross stitch... but you need to send the photo to my gmail account. I can get this thing to go to one of the 2 free x-stitch websites and have it convert the photo. Not many colors to get! Should I do it on dark blue or black?


That would be beautiful in cross stitch, Karen, maybe a very dark navy would work. I just finished a shrug for my daughter with yarn she sent me thinking all along it was black until I looked at it in the sun. Lo and behold, it was dark navy.

How do you fix your duck, by the way?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect I would chose dark blue, but it really depends on the black, which can be so variable, and your browns for your leaves, IMO.


I'm with Julie on the dark blue--a deep navy so dark it looks almost black. The shot would be stunning in cross stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Have you heard of KP's other Web site for photographers?
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/
> 
> Some AMAZING stuff there!


Thank you so much, Kimmy- I have signed up!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you have a REAL appointment, with a QUALIFIED doctor at last, Norma. And not too far to travel for this one!


Ditto from me!

And Ann, Hoping that all goes well for your daughter.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind comments regarding the patterns. It has been fun searching them all out. And, yes--there are still MORE to come!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my cowl Norma, Ann, Bev, Barbara. Del - definitely not a TV project, nor a DH home project, lol. Vicki - the floats, 'nuff said  (sorry you never got to wear your sweater, I am sure it was a lot of work).

Ann - hope your daughter's surgery is a success.

Norma - good luck at your appointment.


Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Crossing my fingers for some good new from the spinal surgeon, Norma.


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you have a REAL appointment, with a QUALIFIED doctor at last, Norma. And not too far to travel for this one!


It has only taken 6 months!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Ditto from me!
> 
> And Ann, Hoping that all goes well for your daughter.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen and Joyce, thanks for the reminder of the Mississippi Squirrel Revival. One of my favorites of Ray Stevens. Quite a talent.
> 
> Karen, I like the idea of the Serrano pepper bit for attitude enhancing.
> 
> ...


Wow Bev. Incredible moon shot.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, you make beautiful shawls!
> 
> Great photo Bev.
> 
> ...


Melanie -- this is a great start. And I've found that soaking and blocking works miracles at evening out some uneven stitches. I've also discovered that if you've used traditional shetland wools or something very comparable, with handling the floats become one with the fabric and the piece is just as beautiful inside as out. My favorite Fair Isle Knitting book is Alice Starmore's. Although published in 1988 by Tauton Press it is still in print and is truly a rock solid reference. What I particularly like is her discussion of color, color juxtaposing, construction and a very substantial section graphic patterns. I would and have recommended this book at anyone getting serious about learning this technique and then using it.

In any case, congratulations on starting on this adventure. Well done.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That would be beautiful in cross stitch, Karen, maybe a very dark navy would work. I just finished a shrug for my daughter with yarn she sent me thinking all along it was black until I looked at it in the sun. Lo and behold, it was dark navy.
> 
> How do you fix your duck, by the way?


I'm thinking of staying away from the orange sauce... I don't do well beyond a VERY small sip of that juice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has only taken 6 months!


That is so awful. Shame on the National Health. I do hope this lady makes up for what you have been put through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- this is a great start. And I've found that soaking and blocking works miracles at evening out some uneven stitches. I've also discovered that if you've used traditional shetland wools or something very comparable, with handling the floats become one with the fabric and the piece is just as beautiful inside as out. My favorite Fair Isle Knitting book is Alice Starmore's. Although published in 1988 by Tauton Press it is still in print and is truly a rock solid reference. What I particularly like is her discussion of color, color juxtaposing, construction and a very substantial section graphic patterns. I would and have recommended this book at anyone getting serious about learning this technique and then using it.
> 
> In any case, congratulations on starting on this adventure. Well done.


Starmore is one of my very favourite designers, and she comes from the Isle of Lewis, in the Hebrides- a positive in my view!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the links. More to make decisions of which to do next!



wwwdel said:


> Here are a few more to choose from. The angel dishcloth is pretty--I think moreso than the little ornament one, but I think if done with a fine yarn/thread & small needles it could make a fine ornament, too. I will be throwing in some crochet also, for those who crochet.
> 
> http://www.sewrella.com/2017/10/granny-square-angel-ornament-christmas.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- this is a great start. And I've found that soaking and blocking works miracles at evening out some uneven stitches. I've also discovered that if you've used traditional shetland wools or something very comparable, with handling the floats become one with the fabric and the piece is just as beautiful inside as out. My favorite Fair Isle Knitting book is Alice Starmore's. Although published in 1988 by Tauton Press it is still in print and is truly a rock solid reference. What I particularly like is her discussion of color, color juxtaposing, construction and a very substantial section graphic patterns. I would and have recommended this book at anyone getting serious about learning this technique and then using it.
> 
> In any case, congratulations on starting on this adventure. Well done.


Thanks for the book tip. My cowl was only supposed to be two colors, there is a seven color option in the pattern too, but I realized about halfway that I would not have enough of the ivory so had to try something and hope it worked. Or at least that it looked like it was planned, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the book tip. My cowl was only supposed to be two colors, there is a seven color option in the pattern too, but I realized about halfway that I would not have enough of the ivory so had to try something and hope it worked. Or at least that it looked like it was planned, lol.


I reckon it looks okay, Melanie! Not unplanned at all.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

anyone else notice: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507415-1.html#11627598

or: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506838-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No I hadn't! I've not spent much time out on the Digest lately- Thanks Nancylea!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Bev --> I want to try that moon in cross stitch... but you need to send the photo to my gmail account. I can get this thing to go to one of the 2 free x-stitch websites and have it convert the photo. Not many colors to get! Should I do it on dark blue or black?


Karen, I sent you a private message.  Thanks so much. I wouldn't mind seeing a photo of it when you get it done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> When I opened up LP this morning, your moon shot was right on the screen. Gorgeous shot, Bev.


Thanks so much, Barbara. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Have you heard of KP's other Web site for photographers?
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/
> 
> Some AMAZING stuff there!


Thanks so much Kimmyz. Actually, I have. And you are right, some great stuff and info. I didn't know it was KP's though. I read it, but don't reply. I don't have the time for one more computer thingy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow Bev. Incredible moon shot.


Thanks so much, DeEtta. Much appreciated.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Are you all ready for MORE???? Well, ready or not, here more are!

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/knit-christmas-ornaments.html?id=192081

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/bright-hats-and-mitts-garland

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/holiday-stars-and-balls-ornaments

http://www.creatinglaura.com/2012/12/knit-skate-ornament.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> anyone else notice: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507415-1.html#11627598
> 
> or: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506838-1.html


Saw the first one, but not the second one. Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Have you heard of KP's other Web site for photographers?
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/
> 
> Some AMAZING stuff there!


I was on this one for a while. I still visit every now and again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dell.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> anyone else notice: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507415-1.html#11627598
> 
> or: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506838-1.html


Had seen the second one, but not the first.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you for all the wishes for my daughter .She had the other shoulder done and it was a success .It must be something in the family as my older son had an op on his shoulder as well .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you for all the wishes for my daughter .She had the other shoulder done and it was a success .It must be something in the family as my older son had an op on his shoulder as well .


Let's hope this shoulder is as successful. Best of luck.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

A few more patterns for your perusal....

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holgingerbread.htm (a gingerbread man)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holstarorn4.htm (six-pointed star)

http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2008/12/christmas-tree-bears.html (gotta have a bear!)

http://www.3gcs.com/adcock/free%20patterns/knitornament.htm (mesh enclosed ball ornament)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> A few more patterns for your perusal....
> 
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holgingerbread.htm (a gingerbread man)
> 
> ...


The star one would make a great washcloth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The star one would make a great washcloth!


That was my thought too- I have printed that one up- thanks www!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you for all the wishes for my daughter .She had the other shoulder done and it was a success .It must be something in the family as my older son had an op on his shoulder as well .


So glad things went well, Ann


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Just found another one on KP...(It's crochet)

http://www.highlandhickorydesigns.com/santas-sack-ornament/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> A few more patterns for your perusal....
> 
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holgingerbread.htm (a gingerbread man)
> The
> ...


I love the Bears. They are so cute.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Love the star as well!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. I like giving everyone plenty to choose from.... :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:
 

> Thanks. I like giving everyone plenty to choose from.... :sm09:


That you have! Thanks so much, I am working on the final layer of the Poinsettia ornament.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

By the way, (and this is off theme, but...) if anyone wants more free dishcloth patterns, here is a link to find more. Just scroll way down til you get to "Knitted Kitchen Blog Hop 2017 Schedule", and there are the links to the patterns. (I didn't look at all of them, but the Sept. 7 entry for "Puff Lace Washcloth" is kind of pretty.)

http://undergroundcrafter.com/blog/2017/01/05/knitted-kitchen-blog-hop-2017/


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

quick aside: sister received package, called and said that the wash clothes are TOO pretty to get dirty, she's in love!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> quick aside: sister received package, called and said that the wash clothes are TOO pretty to get dirty, she's in love!


Yay! Ya done good! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


Really like this. Have printed it for later. It looks even better made up, Julie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


Seeing the chain of petals... NOW I have to work with my stuff! Where did that pattern go? :sm23:

Adding --> I *do* have jingle bells in miniature located/purchased.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


This is very pretty! Sometimes you have to see what someone else has done to bring out how pretty it really is! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something to keep the colors from fading in your yarn/clothing: https://m.wikihow.com/Set-Colors-in-Clothes


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


gorgeous


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> By the way, (and this is off theme, but...) if anyone wants more free dishcloth patterns, here is a link to find more. Just scroll way down til you get to "Knitted Kitchen Blog Hop 2017 Schedule", and there are the links to the patterns. (I didn't look at all of them, but the Sept. 7 entry for "Puff Lace Washcloth" is kind of pretty.)
> 
> http://undergroundcrafter.com/blog/2017/01/05/knitted-kitchen-blog-hop-2017/


Oh my thank you! Lots of good ones there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> quick aside: sister received package, called and said that the wash clothes are TOO pretty to get dirty, she's in love!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


Nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Really like this. Have printed it for later. It looks even better made up, Julie.


Thank you, DeEtta- Bronwen's birthday is in two weeks, and I wanted something a little different. I still have to figure out what her actual gift will be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Seeing the chain of petals... NOW I have to work with my stuff! Where did that pattern go? :sm23:
> 
> Adding --> I *do* have jingle bells in miniature located/purchased.


 :sm24: groan, I thought I had the page recorded, but now I'm not sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> This is very pretty! Sometimes you have to see what someone else has done to bring out how pretty it really is! :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you Vickie! Both yarns are wool, or wool mix, because that was all I had in suitable colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nice!


Thank you- the green bracts don't show up very well on my screen.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


Oh, that turned out so pretty. Great job. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Something to keep the colors from fading in your yarn/clothing: https://m.wikihow.com/Set-Colors-in-Clothes


Thanks for the link, Karen. I'm going to use it on the bowl cozy/hotpads I'm making. Peaches & Cream warns that their colors can bleed!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my thank you! Lots of good ones there.


Glad you like them. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Seeing the chain of petals... NOW I have to work with my stuff! Where did that pattern go? :sm23:
> 
> Adding --> I *do* have jingle bells in miniature located/purchased.


Don't remember which page I'd posted the poinsettia pattern on, but here it is again...

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/poinsettia-gift-topper.html?id=193127


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

A few more....

https://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2016/12/garter-stitch-christmas-gnome.html (different from the Red Heart Santa Gnome)

http://melodys-makings.com/free-snowman-knit-crochet-pattern/

https://ontheneedles.com/2013/12/13/wip-ornaments/ (Ya gotta see this--cute)

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Jingle-Bells-Ornament


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


That is excellent :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, that turned out so pretty. Great job. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you www!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is excellent :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for the link, Karen. I'm going to use it on the bowl cozy/hotpads I'm making. Peaches & Cream warns that their colors can bleed!


My fingers can attest to the color bleeding! I intend to add table salt to a cold water washing of the expected 6 doilies. If some STILL bleeds...it will be interesting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Don't remember which page I'd posted the poinsettia pattern on, but here it is again...
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/poinsettia-gift-topper.html?id=193127


I went and looked it up through my Google browser on this portable.

My apologies if I made anyone panic. I wanted the pattern more after seeing Julie's (Lurker2) photos.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> A few more....
> 
> https://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2016/12/garter-stitch-christmas-gnome.html (different from the Red Heart Santa Gnome)
> 
> ...


I have absolutely GOT to make some of the WIP ornaments! Just found out that there are some other knitters in my "church family", wouldn't this be fun to make a few for passing around? Love it! Many thanks!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Something to keep the colors from fading in your yarn/clothing: https://m.wikihow.com/Set-Colors-in-Clothes


I haven't yet used the face cloth I knit up in a bright rainbow variegated cotton yarn....and I'm a little afraid of what color it will leave on my face! The pink ones I made lost sooooo much dye the first few times I wrung them out. But at least it was pink! I'll have to get the bright one out and run it through the process. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought I would show you my first attempt at the braided join that DeEtta was talking of- I am most impressed with it- it gives a firm join without bulk. I am struggling a bit still with the Linen Stitch, but I am blowed if I am frogging it for the fifth time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the new patterns, Del. 

Love your poinsettia, Julie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would show you my first attempt at the braided join that DeEtta was talking of- I am most impressed with it- it gives a firm join without bulk. I am struggling a bit still with the Linen Stitch, but I am blowed if I am frogging it for the fifth time.


Looks good to me, Julie. I was surprised at the strength of the join. The biggest problem I have is doing the actual braiding; so, I settled on using a large metal clip (like for a big stack of papers) and clipping the "top" of the braid to my metal sheet that I use for graphs. This made it much easier to do a tight braid without all the fumbling around I was encountering with two "floppy" ends. Now it just takes me a minute or two to do the whole process. I don't have the discipline to wait until washing to trim the yarn ends, but usually manage to wait until 2 or 3 rows later before I reach for the scissors. I've also moved toward a longer braid (now using something at least 6 inches long) because I have a greater sense of comfort knowing that if I or someone else trims a "popped out" end later, it won't jeopardize the stability of the join. Just did another one last night -- adding ball #7 to the afghan I'm working on now. Hoping to finish it up in a week or so -- looks like I may make the Christmas target... fingers crossed.

Last two visitors left Friday morning and then Saturday morning I got a call from my Mother's last husbands, step son and wife and they want to come visit Mom THIS coming weekend. So now have more company coming. Honestly, there are times, I feel more like an inn-keeper than anything else. And then yesterday, my washing machine decided to go on vacation. I'm hoping the repair man can encourage it to return to service PRONTO. Otherwise, I'll be hauling sheets, towels, etc down to my Mom's house for clean up before the next wave of visitors. And all I want to do, is sit down in peace and quiet and finish my afghan. Oh well........

Glad to see all of you are busy enjoying yourselves. I'm sure that what with the pressure of the holiday season everyone is trying to fit extra activities into our daily routines. Please take the time to enjoy the holiday(s) and your knitting too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the new patterns, Del.
> 
> Love your poinsettia, Julie.


 :sm24: Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Looks good to me, Julie. I was surprised at the strength of the join. The biggest problem I have is doing the actual braiding; so, I settled on using a large metal clip (like for a big stack of papers) and clipping the "top" of the braid to my metal sheet that I use for graphs. This made it much easier to do a tight braid without all the fumbling around I was encountering with two "floppy" ends. Now it just takes me a minute or two to do the whole process. I don't have the discipline to wait until washing to trim the yarn ends, but usually manage to wait until 2 or 3 rows later before I reach for the scissors. I've also moved toward a longer braid (now using something at least 6 inches long) because I have a greater sense of comfort knowing that if I or someone else trims a "popped out" end later, it won't jeopardize the stability of the join. Just did another one last night -- adding ball #7 to the afghan I'm working on now. Hoping to finish it up in a week or so -- looks like I may make the Christmas target... fingers crossed.
> 
> Last two visitors left Friday morning and then Saturday morning I got a call from my Mother's last husbands, step son and wife and they want to come visit Mom THIS coming weekend. So now have more company coming. Honestly, there are times, I feel more like an inn-keeper than anything else. And then yesterday, my washing machine decided to go on vacation. I'm hoping the repair man can encourage it to return to service PRONTO. Otherwise, I'll be hauling sheets, towels, etc down to my Mom's house for clean up before the next wave of visitors. And all I want to do, is sit down in peace and quiet and finish my afghan. Oh well........
> 
> Glad to see all of you are busy enjoying yourselves. I'm sure that what with the pressure of the holiday season everyone is trying to fit extra activities into our daily routines. Please take the time to enjoy the holiday(s) and your knitting too.


 :sm24: Pity I am so far away- I'd love to come and partake of your hospitality!
Not at all sure what I will be doing for Christmas.
I've said it before, but may have been on the Knitting Tea Party, I have never really adjusted to summertime Christmas. My first ten were after all in Scotland, not always, but often with snow. Summer heat is not conducive to enjoyable cooking of the traditional fare. My girls and I concentrated on salads and icecream, especially after they became conscience vegetarians.
I know I did longer than the three inches the video was talking of, for the braided join, did not think to measure it! It is a wool, acrylic and Alpaca mix, and I had no trouble with getting the braid started- but I do do quite a bit of plaiting. Maybe that helps. Just had never heard of it before as a join, until DeEtta mentioned it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Super cute.
I would make tiny red berrys instead of the bells.
\Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Super cute.
> I would make tiny red berrys instead of the bells.
> \Thanks for sharing


Good thought! I just need some red yarn!
And a warm welcome!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth’s Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I’m not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


It's all beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Wonderful.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


fantastic, and I would think all the more enjoyable cause you persevered.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


They are very lovely :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.

Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.


Yow! And, where do you find that cone thread/yarn? Would like to find some, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Vickie, Nancylea and Del. You are right, Nancylea, about persevering. I sat for months just looking at the loom, wondering when or if I would get back to it. Luckily, I had put an easy oroject on the loom.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nancy ,very good to have appreciation of your cloths .
Julie ,it would be good if you had some red yarn to follow the advice from Lee about the berries .You did a red Hansen so was there a bit left over ?
Joyce ,sounds like a good idea to share the pattern and encourage church knitters to make and distribute the good will.
De Etta ,I am sure all you want is to get to your hobbies .You will have to stop being so welcoming then people won’t want to come !
Barbara ,The blue shawl is lovely as is your weaving which looks good on the bed.

Talking of dye running brought a memory to mind .I shared a room ,when I went to college ,and a girl had a bright red towel.She dried her face and she ended up with the brightest red face you could imagine .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy ,very good to have appreciation of your cloths .
> Julie ,it would be good if you had some red yarn to follow the advice from Lee about the berries .You did a red Hansen so was there a bit left over ?
> Joyce ,sounds like a good idea to share the pattern and encourage church knitters to make and distribute the good will.
> De Etta ,I am sure all you want is to get to your hobbies .You will have to stop being so welcoming then people won't want to come !
> ...


Thanks so much, Ann. That red face probably wasn't funny at the time, but it is now. ????


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Yow! And, where do you find that cone thread/yarn? Would like to find some, too.


Wwwdel, friend who went to Mexico every few months to visit family. Gave her $50us and she'd bring me back 2 1/2 to 3 cones a trip, this was the first trips... convinced her that more than one color was a GOOD thing. Can now find it in specialty stores. More expensive, but she's moved her parents to town:fewer trips.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


Vicki has it right -- It's all wonderful!!!! Gorgeous stuff. Don't blame you for leaving the shawl on the bed -- it sets off the black and white.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


Nancy -- I love Marianne Kinzel's books. Have used them for years. All her patterns work flawlessly (or at least the many that I've tried). Your piece will be wonderful when it's finished. You are really rolling now!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


This is gorgeous! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki has it right -- It's all wonderful!!!! Gorgeous stuff. Don't blame you for leaving the shawl on the bed -- it sets off the black and white.


Thanks, DeEtta. It is interesting how your environment changes the colors you like. I was never ever a red person. Moved to the southwest, bought a home with orangey-red granite and I am now a red person. Could be that the intense light here manages it better.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


Wow, that is beautiful Nancylea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> By the way, (and this is off theme, but...) if anyone wants more free dishcloth patterns, here is a link to find more. Just scroll way down til you get to "Knitted Kitchen Blog Hop 2017 Schedule", and there are the links to the patterns. (I didn't look at all of them, but the Sept. 7 entry for "Puff Lace Washcloth" is kind of pretty.)
> 
> http://undergroundcrafter.com/blog/2017/01/05/knitted-kitchen-blog-hop-2017/


Thanks, Dell. I like the Diamond Seed Stitch.  Julie, there is a Circular Frilly one also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Poinsettia Gift Topper.
> Hopefully I can get the jingle bells in a $2 shop!


Oh, Julie. That turned out so lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would show you my first attempt at the braided join that DeEtta was talking of- I am most impressed with it- it gives a firm join without bulk. I am struggling a bit still with the Linen Stitch, but I am blowed if I am frogging it for the fifth time.


Looking good, Julie. Yes, there does come a line over which one will NOT frog again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Super cute.
> I would make tiny red berrys instead of the bells.
> \Thanks for sharing


Welcome, Lee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


Barbara, what lovely projects. Love your weaving with the fringe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


Beautiful, NancyLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We had my DD and SIL come for the weekend to buy a car in town. They live in Chicago and it's expensive up there and there is a lack of honesty up there. Had a busy day yesterday-thrifting, eating, visiting the ice cream shop and just enjoying each other. They left this morning. I took a long walk this afternoon and took some pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> A few more....
> 
> https://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.de/2016/12/garter-stitch-christmas-gnome.html (different from the Red Heart Santa Gnome)
> 
> ...


Nice ones, thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would show you my first attempt at the braided join that DeEtta was talking of- I am most impressed with it- it gives a firm join without bulk. I am struggling a bit still with the Linen Stitch, but I am blowed if I am frogging it for the fifth time.


I tried that braid also on a scarf I am knitting. It is cotton so I wasn't sure how it would work. Not finished with the scarf yet, but thanks to you, I will wash it first before I trim the ends.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


Nice! And I really, really, really love your bed spread!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


That is pretty! Plenty of yarn left for sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to post Karen's cross stitch chart for Rising Moon. I think it turned out wonderfully. It's turned into a download.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished a few projects. The blue shawl is from Elizabeth's Wild Adventure KAL and the shawl I began last October (2016) that was put on hold due to my Polymyalgia Rheumatica. I was able to get back to Weaving this October, thankfully. I rather like it on the bed, so it will live there when I'm not wearing it. The last picture is of the fringe. I have a fringe twister that makes very quick work of making fringe.


They are lovely, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy ,very good to have appreciation of your cloths .
> Julie ,it would be good if you had some red yarn to follow the advice from Lee about the berries .You did a red Hansen so was there a bit left over ?
> Joyce ,sounds like a good idea to share the pattern and encourage church knitters to make and distribute the good will.
> De Etta ,I am sure all you want is to get to your hobbies .You will have to stop being so welcoming then people won't want to come !
> ...


Good thinking Ann- I do have some red left over from a couple of Ganseys- It is through in the sittingroom, and I had not thought of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie. That turned out so lovely.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie. Yes, there does come a line over which one will NOT frog again.


Thanks.
I am counting it as a learning experience!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I tried that braid also on a scarf I am knitting. It is cotton so I wasn't sure how it would work. Not finished with the scarf yet, but thanks to you, I will wash it first before I trim the ends.


That sounds wise- glad I could help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nice! And I really, really, really love your bed spread!


Me too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


Beautiful--didn't see the pic of your work before i'd made the last post--good on you for picking it back up, will be waiting to see the finished masterpiece!

And thanks for the info on the cones.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful--didn't see the pic of your work before i'd made the last post--good on you for picking it back up, will be waiting to see the finished masterpiece!
> 
> And thanks for the info on the cones.


didn't see the photo cause I posted it after I finished the splice, so it would lay out and show better.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to post Karen's cross stitch chart for Rising Moon. I think it turned out wonderfully. It's turned into a download.


Yes, oooooohs and ohs on that-- Karen can't wait to see your work on that.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.
> I am counting it as a learning experience!


It is a learning experience! I'd tried it on some yarn, (don't remember the project now) but had braided so tightly, the splice felt like concrete!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Just a few more....

http://iitki.blogspot.com/2010/12/quick-n-easy-christmas-tree-decoration.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holornball.htm

http://www.chemknits.com/2009/12/knit-beaded-christmas-ornament-pattern.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> It is a learning experience! I'd tried it on some yarn, (don't remember the project now) but had braided so tightly, the splice felt like concrete!


Oh dear! NOT good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> Another side road, was congratulating myself that the project I picked back up was going so well, and thought now I've jinxed it.
> 
> Pink pins at time, where I restarted from Monday the thirteenth, pink pins at bottom life line 1. Purple pins lifeline 2; a belt and 'spenders girl all the way.
> Pattern is the outer border of rose of england, second book of modern lace, marianne kinzel.


Fabulous simply fabulous :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie (lurker2) - nice little poinsettia  And congrats on a new tool for your knitting tool box - the braided join. 

Barbara (babalou) - The shawl is beautiful, lovely blue. The garter edge is a nice option. Glad to hear you are weaving again.

Nancy - You certainly do have plenty of yarn for that project :-D The little bit we can see is lovely.

Del - you are spoiling us with all these links! Thanks!!


Knitting update: I am working on the lace edging of the DKAL Adventure shawl (Barbara just finished it in blue with a garter edge). I should be done in a few days. I am halfway through the September clue of Elizabeth's Year Of Estonian Lace scarf and only have Nov/Dec of Toni's Year Of Estonian Lace scarf (it is rife with nupps, lol). I managed to wind two balls during the football (American) game last night so will be ready to go for Elizabeth's next KAL (Dragon Flight) and when I need to add ball 3 (of 4) for Organized Chaos. But of course I am downloading a bunch of the Christmas ornament patterns Del has provided. I need more time, lol.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, what lovely projects. Love your weaving with the fringe.


Thank you, Bev. That fringe twister makes quick work of making fringe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Nice! And I really, really, really love your bed spread!


Thanks, JanetLee. We had someone make the bedspread and pillow shams from two Pendleton blankets. The pattern isn't being made by Pendleton anymore. It is called Spirit of the People. It now lives on the queen sized bed in the guest bedroom because we bought a king sized bed for our bedroom and there was no way I could make it work. At the time DH said we could give it to someone. I about fell off my chair because it was not cheap. I told him I would make a coat out of it before I gave it away. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to post Karen's cross stitch chart for Rising Moon. I think it turned out wonderfully. It's turned into a download.


That will be beautiful. Maybe I could use it for a tapestry project, although circles are challenging in tapestry.

Glad you had some nice time with DD and SIL.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely, Barbara!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too.


????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - nice little poinsettia  And congrats on a new tool for your knitting tool box - the braided join.
> 
> Barbara (babalou) - The shawl is beautiful, lovely blue. The garter edge is a nice option. Glad to hear you are weaving again.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. I was glad that there was something that was an easy pattern on the loom. It would have been hard to warp the loom in my condition at the time npbut I think I could now. ???? You seem to get a lot done, given work and hobbies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - nice little poinsettia  And congrats on a new tool for your knitting tool box - the braided join.
> 
> Barbara (babalou) - The shawl is beautiful, lovely blue. The garter edge is a nice option. Glad to hear you are weaving again.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!
I am always amazed at just how many projects you have on your needles. Given you have a full-time job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to post Karen's cross stitch chart for Rising Moon. I think it turned out wonderfully. It's turned into a download.


Very nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, JanetLee. We had someone make the bedspread and pillow shams from two Pendleton blankets. The pattern isn't being made by Pendleton anymore. It is called Spirit of the People. It now lives on the queen sized bed in the guest bedroom because we bought a king sized bed for our bedroom and there was no way I could make it work. At the time DH said we could give it to someone. I about fell off my chair because it was not cheap. I told him I would make a coat out of it before I gave it away. ????


I know what you mean! DH bought me a Pendleton Blanket many years ago. I don't remember if it has a name, probably does. It has a picture of a running horse plus a geometric design on the ends. Such a warm wool blanket.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

How about some animal decorations next?

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bluebird-of-happiness-4

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-ornaments

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracy-the-tiger-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lambie

There will be more animals tomorrow...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been successful in getting the new cooking thermometer to work... 21+ lb. Turkey now roasted to perfection!

Don't bother with the hours-minutes as y'all know that can change with the weather pressure. Put the bird in bottom side up until the temperature is 120 F. Remove the probe and turn the bird over (WITH oven mitts on!). Probe tip is VERY hot... so grab for the tip for reinserting with a gloved hand.

Happily I didn't brand myself like I did on the lid to our 5.5 quart ceramic cast iron cooking pot. Close the oven door on the wire of the cooking thermometer probe and let it keep cooking until 165 F. has been matched with the set 165 F.

Instructions come with this fancier thermometer... so brand name will be provided later. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been successful in getting the new cooking thermometer to work... 21+ lb. Turkey now roasted to perfection!
> 
> Don't bother with the hours-minutes as y'all know that can change with the weather pressure. Put the bird in bottom side up until the temperature is 120 F. Remove the probe and turn the bird over (WITH oven mitts on!). Probe tip is VERY hot... so grab for the tip for reinserting with a gloved hand.
> 
> ...


I tried my new oven's Turkey program a few months ago. Put the bird in the cold oven, yes cold, put in the temperature probe, and press the Turkey button. The oven beeps when your turkey is done, lowers the temperature to 'keep warm' (for about three hours). It was the best turkey I have ever cooked. I did baste it a few times but other than that I left it alone. My 22 pound bird took less than three hours :-D

Oven mitts are the best. As a klutzy person I have 'branded' myself, lol. Pot holders end up being trivets as they are just not safe for me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I tried my new oven's Turkey program a few months ago. Put the bird in the cold oven, yes cold, put in the temperature probe, and press the Turkey button. The oven beeps when your turkey is done, lowers the temperature to 'keep warm' (for about three hours). It was the best turkey I have ever cooked. I did baste it a few times but other than that I left it alone. My 22 pound bird took less than three hours :-D
> 
> Oven mitts are the best. As a klutzy person I have 'branded' myself, lol. Pot holders end up being trivets as they are just not safe for me.


This thermometer is made by "Taylor"... & I bought it at Walmart. Not that this will be the ONLY location all y'all might find it sold.
:sm23:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

We won’t be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> We won't be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


Our Thanksgiving will be different this year, too. Not going anywhere and no one is coming here, we are going to have Cornish hens in the clay pot cooker.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> We won't be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


Good for you! I won't know until the last minute if son will decide to come over and eat with us. Phooey. So, I picked up a 3 lb. turkey breast and found on the instructions that it can be cooked in a crock pot. Hooray!!! Otherwise, I'm only going to cook a few things hubby and I really enjoy....if son doesn't like it, well he can let me know ahead of time that he is coming so I can fix 1 thing he likes. Only 1. Not going to let him dictate the whole menu. I haven't been cooking dinner for family for 55 years, surely you've more than satisfied anyone's requirements for a holiday dinner tradition. Time for a new tradition, one that you can really relax and enjoy (whether you eat with them or not!).


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We missed Canadian Thanksgiving this year. Our return flight was on Thanksgiving Monday and so returned after 10pm that night. There is a restaurant/bar in Memphis called The Kooky Canuck owned by a Canadian expat and he was serving turkey with all the Canadian trimmings. He hosts us in January/February during the Blues Foundation International Blues Challenge. We have the Great Canadian Polar Bear Blues Showcase in his place to showcase all the Canadian bands/solo/duos competing in the Challenge. He has a lot of Canadian standards on his menu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't do Thanksgiving at all here, but a few companies have latched onto Black Friday.

I don't know that I will be having Christmas at all, on my own. It's a lot of expense, and food is escalating badly in cost presently.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> We won't be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


I mention to DH each holiday season that we should take a cruise or something, lol. Both of our parents are local so we have to eat two turkey dinners. :-D


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I mention to DH each holiday season that we should take a cruise or something, lol. Both of our parents are local so we have to eat two turkey dinners. :-D


We refer to that (2 holiday dinners on the same day) as "the turkey trot"!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been successful in getting the new cooking thermometer to work... 21+ lb. Turkey now roasted to perfection!
> 
> Don't bother with the hours-minutes as y'all know that can change with the weather pressure. Put the bird in bottom side up until the temperature is 120 F. Remove the probe and turn the bird over (WITH oven mitts on!). Probe tip is VERY hot... so grab for the tip for reinserting with a gloved hand.
> 
> ...


Ah, Karen, that is how I am doing my turkey this year. Glad to hear it works so well. My recipe says to cook bottom side up for one hour, then turn it. How does that measure with your timings. I bought a large roaster with a rack to roast it in this year. I did not want to use one of those aluminum foil pans again. They are just not sturdy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> We won't be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


Ann, I am with you there. We do Christmas one and Thanksgiving the next. I have two kids and wives in town. I am having the big meal at Christmas this year. Not interested in one for Thanksgiving. So last year, I invited started inviting them over after supper on the holiday weekend for pie and coffee. We still get together and no fuss. Not a bad tradition. 

I am making a turkey. Practice for Christmas. I may have to get that thermometer Karen was talking about.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Our Thanksgiving will be different this year, too. Not going anywhere and no one is coming here, we are going to have Cornish hens in the clay pot cooker.


Sounds quite yummy. Our DD and hubby in Chicago are doing Thanksgiving by themselves this year for the first time. Bless them, they have the whole week off and are going to be doing some major cooking-no turkey.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

It's just DH and I but I still do Christmas dinner for us with turkey, homemade stuffing and gravy, Maple glazed carrots, mashed potatoes, turnip with homemade cranberry orange sauce. I can't make pastry to save my soul so it's frozen tart shells with lemon and coconut cream filling followed by my mom's recipe for Sucre a la Creme (fudge made from whipping cream, brown sugar, butter and vanilla). We love leftovers!! It wouldn't be Boxing Day without a turkey sandwich on Betty white bread...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

The next installment of animals:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-sock-monkey

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-scottie-dog

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-friend (mouse)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rex-the-reindeer

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/very-small-pig-pair


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It's just DH and I but I still do Christmas dinner for us with turkey, homemade stuffing and gravy, Maple glazed carrots, mashed potatoes, turnip with homemade cranberry orange sauce. I can't make pastry to save my soul so it's frozen tart shells with lemon and coconut cream filling followed by my mom's recipe for Sucre a la Creme (fudge made from whipping cream, brown sugar, butter and vanilla). We love leftovers!! It wouldn't be Boxing Day without a turkey sandwich on Betty white bread...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Karen, that is how I am doing my turkey this year. Glad to hear it works so well. My recipe says to cook bottom side up for one hour, then turn it. How does that measure with your timings. I bought a large roaster with a rack to roast it in this year. I did not want to use one of those aluminum foil pans again. They are just not sturdy.


Go ahead and buy two of the disposable pans! I don't have to do more than run the main "support" pan through the dishwasher. A light scrubbing of the rack where the juices escaped during prep.

You will have the main pan - disposable- rack - cooking bag? - turkey... I flipped this 21+ lb. bird at 120 F. You may opt for a "main temperature" setting of the default 165 F...or allow another 10 above it. Once you tap the mem key again you are committed to the right column temperature setting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> We won't be cooking turkeys until next month .I have suggested my family eat elsewhere as I have done dinner for 55 years now and just fancy being on my own .Bah Humbug .


For Christmas my DSIL does the cooking. I make the pudding :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you that live in the U.S.!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Here are the last of the animal decorations; something else comes next.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-bunny

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-bear--cat-baubles

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-window-cat

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-cat-musical-christmas-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-robins-nest-ornament


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Here are the last of the animal decorations; something else comes next.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-bunny
> 
> ...


Del -0- these are all so charming. Thanks. Particularly taken with the bunny.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Del, I love the robin's nest.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I suspect that many of you are busy with the holiday, I'll just take a few minutes to wish you an enjoyable Thanksgiving. For our non-USA friends, hope you have a good day too. I've been blessed with good friends and this forum has enriched my knitting life. Thanks to all of you and Happy Days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I, too wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I, too wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving.


From me as well!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Even for those whom this is not a holiday, the sentiment is the same. We all have things to be thankful for, even if they are small.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We missed Canadian Thanksgiving this year. Our return flight was on Thanksgiving Monday and so returned after 10pm that night. There is a restaurant/bar in Memphis called The Kooky Canuck owned by a Canadian expat and he was serving turkey with all the Canadian trimmings. He hosts us in January/February during the Blues Foundation International Blues Challenge. We have the Great Canadian Polar Bear Blues Showcase in his place to showcase all the Canadian bands/solo/duos competing in the Challenge. He has a lot of Canadian standards on his menu.


Thought of you the other day. My employer offloaded and forwarded the equipment from the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise (an annual cruise).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As I suspect that many of you are busy with the holiday, I'll just take a few minutes to wish you an enjoyable Thanksgiving. For our non-USA friends, hope you have a good day too. I've been blessed with good friends and this forum has enriched my knitting life. Thanks to all of you and Happy Days.


I have learned a lot from this forum. Thanks!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I wish everyone a happy and blessed day. Thank you all for being a part of this, whether verbally or silently; you are fantastic!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

May I add my good wishes to all having a Thanksgiving day ?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Thought of you the other day. My employer offloaded and forwarded the equipment from the Legendary Rhythm and Blues Cruise (an annual cruise).


Melanie, we've not done the cruise. I'm really not good on boats. But I do understand it's 24/7 music and the favourite saying is that if you missed something was that it was the best ever!!! And they routinely drink the ship dry and have to make a stop to resupply. But they are wonderful supporters of the Blues Foundation in Memphis! They support different initiatives but one that touches my Canadian heart is the HART fund. It helps support working blues musicians with health/dental/burial costs. Doesn't get much better than that. Our showcase in Memphis also raises funds for the HART Fund as well. The cruise actually takes place twice per year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Here are the last of the animal decorations; something else comes next.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-bunny
> 
> ...


I'll chime in on the tiny window cat-so cute. Thanks for all your research.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope everyone around the globe had a good day yesterday. We had a quiet but nice day, just the two of us. It was 67 degrees, unusually warm. 

Thanks to all in the forum for your kindness and sharing of yourselves. It is lovely to have an online group of friends.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

The next batch to peruse: (I'll have 5 more days of posting links, then leave you in peace to pursue whatever current projects you are working on. I think all these links give several years worth to think about!) :sm06: :sm09:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/russian-dolls

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dala-horse-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toy-soldier-christmas-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-elf-8

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-3


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

You have worked hard to get so many links here Del.Although I am not making any I do appreciate all the effort you have put into making an interesting time here .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> You have worked hard to get so many links here Del.Although I am not making any I do appreciate all the effort you have put into making an interesting time here .


This is from the self-avowed Scrooge?!!!!!! Bah Humbug!?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Haha !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Be careful Ladies -- don't use all of your Bah Humbugs too quickly in the season. We still have a long way to go (1 month plus 1 day.... or fewer depending on your location). For me, the problem boils down to TOO MUCH -- too much pressure to buy, too much focus on $$$$, too much indifference to real thought and care, and maybe a touch of too old too. So Mellow is the word I'm trying to remember -- "be mellow, go with the "flow", just enjoy watching others, don't worry if you can't comprehend the insane marketing," etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Be careful Ladies -- don't use all of your Bah Humbugs too quickly in the season. We still have a long way to go (1 month plus 1 day.... or fewer depending on your location). For me, the problem boils down to TOO MUCH -- too much pressure to buy, too much focus on $$$$, too much indifference to real thought and care, and maybe a touch of too old too. So Mellow is the word I'm trying to remember -- "be mellow, go with the "flow", just enjoy watching others, don't worry if you can't comprehend the insane marketing," etc.


Good point DeEtta!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> You have worked hard to get so many links here Del.Although I am not making any I do appreciate all the effort you have put into making an interesting time here .


Thank you. I never expected everyone to make something from the patterns found, but for those who wish to do so, "have at 'em!"! It's been no hardship to share these links--I'd already had most of them copied in a word processing document. :sm01:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> The next batch to peruse: (I'll have 5 more days of posting links, then leave you in peace to pursue whatever current projects you are working on. I think all these links give several years worth to think about!) :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/russian-dolls
> 
> ...


Wow, you've outdone yourself with the number of choices you have presented us! Thanks!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. I never expected everyone to make something from the patterns found, but for those who wish to do so, "have at 'em!"! It's been no hardship to share these links--I'd already had most of them copied in a word processing document. :sm01:


I can't wait to try a few of them. Time, I need more time, lol!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I suspect that many of you are busy with the holiday, I'll just take a few minutes to wish you an enjoyable Thanksgiving. For our non-USA friends, hope you have a good day too. I've been blessed with good friends and this forum has enriched my knitting life. Thanks to all of you and Happy Days.


Thank you and the same to you and everyone else!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Del, thank you so much for all the links. Several possibilities, so little time!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> The next batch to peruse: (I'll have 5 more days of posting links, then leave you in peace to pursue whatever current projects you are working on. I think all these links give several years worth to think about!) :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/russian-dolls
> 
> ...


Del, I love the Russian doll one.  Thanks for all the links.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to add my thanks to all of you for sharing my journey. Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday. And even if it wasn't Thanksgiving day, I hope you all had tons to be thankful for.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Del, thank you so much for all the links. Several possibilities, so little time!


Ah, but think of the possibility to get an early start for next year!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Del, I love the Russian doll one.  Thanks for all the links.


Glad you've found something. I wanted to present a good variety, knowing not everything would appeal, but there might be one or two for many people; myself, I've always done angels in various media, so have chosen the knit dishcloth angel, but am doing it in crochet thread, and it's coming out to be the size I'd hoped. Still debating on whether to redo the head, so the knit portion looks more like a halo, and putting a pearl bead in the middle for the head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Glad you've found something. I wanted to present a good variety, knowing not everything would appeal, but there might be one or two for many people; myself, I've always done angels in various media, so have chosen the knit dishcloth angel, but am doing it in crochet thread, and it's coming out to be the size I'd hoped. Still debating on whether to redo the head, so the knit portion looks more like a halo, and putting a pearl bead in the middle for the head.


You have done us proud! Typically for me I am off on several different tacks- I have another two dishrags on the way, and I have started over again on the Linen Stitch, this time flat and using stitch markers. I am knitting it sideways- so 366 stitches- and following the instructions in my venerable Mon Tricot 1300 Pattern Stitches, Advice, Hints. No longer struggling as badly, thank heavens!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am deliberating about what to knit next .I have completed any test knits and am waiting for more so need to make a decision or I will go mad .
Del certainly provided many ideas .
Julie ,did your grandson like his set ? Sure you can keep on top of any problems you encounter .
Norma ,best wishes for your appointment .I hope this consultant is worth his salt .
I hope you are all well and making good progress with any knitting /crocheting .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's the next installment...

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-pud

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candy-cane-christmas-ornament-2

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbon-candy-ornaments

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberries-4

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hot-hot-hot-chili-peppers


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Here's the next installment...
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-pud
> 
> ...


Had to chuckle at the "christmas-pud" one. Here PUD is Public Utilities District!

Thanks for the great links.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Colorful-Christmas-Ornaments-from-patons-yarn

Did anyone see this one?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Del, for more options. 

That's a nice one, JanetLee.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> https://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Colorful-Christmas-Ornaments-from-patons-yarn
> 
> Did anyone see this one?


Yes...thanks for posting it...(Now I can cross that off the list :sm02: ).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Had to chuckle at the "christmas-pud" one. Here PUD is Public Utilities District!
> 
> Thanks for the great links.


LOL, I was actually concerned as pud was a euphemism for male anatomy. Very glad it was not, lol.

I finished the Design Adventure KAL shawl although it is still awaiting blocking. I am getting caught up on the Year Of scarves: halfway through October for Elizabeth's Estonian, starting November for Toni's Estonian. I am sorting through all the patterns Del supplied to see what I have yarn for. I think some of those patterns will be perfect for those little left over balls. Win Win!

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie ,progress! I am not too fond of blocking .Didn’t even know about it until I joined LP.
No YO for this year as all finished now .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged. 

And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

excellent work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie you are very busy. I nearly have finished the shawl but have limited knitting because the shoulder is sore. DeEtta, your afghan is lovely. The work is exquisite :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,you have made a sterling job of the Afghan intended for your aunt. It was lovely that the friends stimulated your mum.A fresh face can work wonders .Hooe the memory of the visit lifts her spirits for some time .
Norma ,thought you were seeing the consultant to-day .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,you have made a sterling job of the Afghan intended for your aunt. It was lovely that the friends stimulated your mum.A fresh face can work wonders .Hooe the memory of the visit lifts her spirits for some time .
> Norma ,thought you were seeing the consultant to-day .


I have and as I thought I have been sent for a MRI scan. I have had a great deal of pain which in some ways was a good thing.:sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Belle!: Your project is very elegant looking. I really like this. Beautiful work.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged.
> 
> And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


Wow! That's really beautiful. Glad the visit went so enjoyably with your "adoptees", and that your Mom had a nice time with them, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged.
> 
> And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


That is very beautiful, DeEtta. Your aunt should be very happy with it. It is elegant in that color. I would find it tedious to work that much seed stitch, more power to you. I like the look but really don't like working theat stitch. If I see a pattern with seed stitch, I just pass. It really does make a beautiful border.

What a pleasant surprise to spend time with people you enjoy and it must have warmed your heart to see your mother enjoy their visit, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged.
> 
> And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


This is lovely, DeEtta!
I am amazed at how much others manage to complete- but would allow that my new regime of getting out and walking as far as I'm able each day, has to be doing me some good.
Cuts into the knitting time though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have and as I thought I have been sent for a MRI scan. I have had a great deal of pain which in some ways was a good thing.:sm24:


I know it is tougher on the worse days, but am sort of glad that she saw you on a bad day. I have forgotten, is it Bangor for the MRI?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for all of your positive comments. Barbara -- know what you mean about seed stitch, but after awhile it just becomes a motion-habit and I don't have to concentrate much. Maybe that's why I fall asleep doing it. If I follow this general style again, I'm sure I'll be replacing the seed stitch portion with some other knit/purl pattern. The original goal was to make an afghan that was full reversible -- so I'd keep with something like moss stitch or something similar. The diamond center panel would be the easiest element to replace and there really aren't any restrictions other than being full reversible. 

Norma -- glad that you're onto the next step with the MRI. Maybe after that, you'll know what is really the problem and the potential resolutions. Sure hope that is the case and that you can then quickly get some relief.

Julie -- Glad to hear that you out and about walking. That's progress in the right direction. Next thing you know, you'll be using a knitting belt and knitting while you are walking. If your ancestors could do it, I'll bet you can and will too. I'm just glad you can get out of the house and get your blood pumping. That must be so wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you for all of your positive comments. Barbara -- know what you mean about seed stitch, but after awhile it just becomes a motion-habit and I don't have to concentrate much. Maybe that's why I fall asleep doing it. If I follow this general style again, I'm sure I'll be replacing the seed stitch portion with some other knit/purl pattern. The original goal was to make an afghan that was full reversible -- so I'd keep with something like moss stitch or something similar. The diamond center panel would be the easiest element to replace and there really aren't any restrictions other than being full reversible.
> 
> Norma -- glad that you're onto the next step with the MRI. Maybe after that, you'll know what is really the problem and the potential resolutions. Sure hope that is the case and that you can then quickly get some relief.
> 
> Julie -- Glad to hear that you out and about walking. That's progress in the right direction. Next thing you know, you'll be using a knitting belt and knitting while you are walking. If your ancestors could do it, I'll bet you can and will too. I'm just glad you can get out of the house and get your blood pumping. That must be so wonderful.


I'd love to get a knitting belt, DeEtta! Especially as I have all my long DPN's! It is good to be getting out of the house more, I just wish I could walk Ringo too, but with his habit of attacking dogs- not worth the risk. Forecast is 23C today which is exactly how I like it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Time for some show and tell!

1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.

2. New Yarn. My BF gave me a gift certificate to a LYS for my birthday. I waited until Saturday because there was a 20% discount. It was so heartwarming to see so many people there. You had to wait in some cases for people to move to look at yarn. Fortunately, I had a pattern in mind from a sample scarf/shawl I saw in a yarn store in Durango, CO. Found the Malabrigo yarn I wanted (the pattern called for Malabrigo sock yarn), and size 2.5 long bamboo circulars and got in line behind 6 people checking out. The phone line for credit cards was down and they were offering an additional 5% for cash. Woo hoo! It made this piece affordable. The pattern is Lindisfarne by Lucy Hague. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lindisfarne-7

3. Crocheted Wrap. I fell in love with the Spirit of Life Wrap by Lillia Bjorn Crochet. It is a make along and quite challenging. I have not done a lot of the stitches before. It is definitely a learning experience. My DIL fell in love with it, too, and I am making it for her for Christmas. There are 9 parts and the picture shows parts 1 and 2 with part 3 in progress. I am using size D crochet hook. Parts 1 and 2 are using a C but I really had to stretch it when blocking to get the right dimensions, particularly on the mosaic (part 2) pattern. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spirits-of-life-wrap-cal


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is lovely, DeEtta!
> I am amazed at how much others manage to complete- but would allow that my new regime of getting out and walking as far as I'm able each day, has to be doing me some good.
> Cuts into the knitting time though!


Good for you for getting out and walking! The benefits are worth a little less knitting time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope the MRI shows what is going on, Norma. Fingers crossed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yes...thanks for posting it...(Now I can cross that off the list :sm02: ).


Hope I didn't infringe on your list! Didn't mean to. Just ran across it while looking for something else and wanted to share.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged.
> 
> And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


Looks like a rich chocolate brown on my screen. Luscious color!

Love the reversible design on the diamonds. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Time for some show and tell!
> 
> 1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.
> 
> ...


Very nice snowflakes! :sm24:

Love the colors on the yarn and your crochet looks great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice snowflakes! :sm24:
> 
> Love the colors on the yarn and your crochet looks great.


Thanks, JanetLee!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Time for some show and tell!
> 
> 1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.
> 
> ...


Lots of work going on. Love the story of the candle. I think it is those kinds of memories which bind us together. Good for you and may you have many, many more holidays to share. In my case, we bought a Scrabble game and paperback dictionary. Lovely yarn, looking forward to seeing it in the works. That's an interesting scarf. You find such goodies to try your hand. And as for the crochet -- brave woman, for sure!!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Hope I didn't infringe on your list! Didn't mean to. Just ran across it while looking for something else and wanted to share.


Not at all did you infringe! I would hope that anyone who runs across a pattern would share it. The more to choose from, the better in my opinion! :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice snowflakes! :sm24:
> 
> Love the colors on the yarn and your crochet looks great.


Barbara, gotta echo Janet Lee in a "me too". That scarf pattern looks very intricate & beautiful; you're a braver person than me with that. Can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (Belle1) - congrats on finishing another great present! You are a super fast knitter. 

Barbara - love all your projects. DH and I have a few odd objects we picked up when we were first together too.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara ,very pretty Yarns and your work is very attractive .
Janet Lee ,I feel whoever is ‘leading ‘ would appreciate someone’s input .That is what is lovely about this group .I feel we all appreciate what others do and are like old friends .
Why do I keep thinking of those candies De Etta made ?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Hope you had a good holiday or weekend, whichever fits the situation. This last weekend, I had the pleasure of putting up a couple of "adopted" relatives -- people who I love and enjoy immensely. We had a lot of fun and they spent a fair amount of time with my Mom (the purpose of their visit) and she perked up and interacted with them. It was really refreshing to see her so stimulated and engaged.
> 
> And now this morning, I finished up the afghan I was doing by request for my Aunt. I had wanted to give it to her for Christmas; so it looks like I can. I followed the same guidelines I used last Spring when I designed this for the Wedding Afghan except that I didn't make it as long. So it turned out almost square: 58" x 61". Am pleased with it and I've tested it's sleep-ability many times while knitting it; actually as recently as yesterday evening. For some reason, I seem to be able to get warm and toasty and fall asleep knitting -- not a situation I want to continue -- I must say. So here are some pictures. I've included both front and back views of the center panel. All knit in one piece, 8.5 balls of yarn, roughly 2150 yards, 76,400 stitches. Think I'll take a day and tidy up my work space before I pick up the next project.


Oh, DeEtta, another beauty. You can really put out the stitches. Thanks for all the pics, so we can really see the FO.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is lovely, DeEtta!
> I am amazed at how much others manage to complete- but would allow that my new regime of getting out and walking as far as I'm able each day, has to be doing me some good.
> Cuts into the knitting time though!


But it is so good for you. Glad things are healing and progressing in a positive way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Time for some show and tell!
> 
> 1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.
> 
> ...


Wow, Barbara. There's some wonderful stuff there. Love your snowflakes. thanks for sharing the story of your candle centerpiece. Lovely yarn. Gorgeous color. And that scarf pattern is beautiful.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Time for some show and tell!
> 
> 1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.
> 
> ...


good choices, one and all. really liked abundance of pattern changes in "mosaic" piece== challenging.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gary and I watched a movie tonight, so I got some good knitting done on my sweater. I will try to get a picture in the next day or so to post.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

The next batch:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/nordic-holiday-balls

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-santa-hat-christmas-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-mitten-christmas-ornament-2

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-onesies

https://twostrands.com/2013/07/23/free-knitting-pattern-christmas-ball-star-of-bethlehem/

(scroll down for link to the pdf for the "Star" ball)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Had a frustrating evening tonight. Perhaps one or more of you can offer a word or two of wisdom. I've been fooling around with some cobweb yarn. I want to do a stole for my friend Laury. I picked out a pattern off of Ravelry which I seem to remember that one or more of you have done already: Spring Flowers & Butterflies. It is loaded with nupps. Awhile back I practiced doing them on a sample swatch. So this afternoon I picked up the yarn and started practicing again. Problems, problems, problems. At first I was doing the nupps wrong so after watching several UTube demos, tried again. Continued to have a lot of problems working the nupps. The cobweb weight yarn I have is actually a 2-ply and it wants to split. I was working with a size 2.75 (US) needles. Finally, decided that one of the real problems was the yarn so went and got some alpaca cone yarn (much heavier) and used it with size 6 needles. Finally, got some good nupps being worked using a crochet hook, but some of the nupps want to push through the fabric and sit on the back of the work rather than the face. I was following a knit every row approach because that is what the stole pattern calls for. Any comments or suggestions would be most welcome. Frankly, I'm about one more practice session away from tossing the nupps into the trash and changing my plans.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Had a frustrating evening tonight. Perhaps one or more of you can offer a word or two of wisdom. I've been fooling around with some cobweb yarn. I want to do a stole for my friend Laury. I picked out a pattern off of Ravelry which I seem to remember that one or more of you have done already: Spring Flowers & Butterflies. It is loaded with nupps. Awhile back I practiced doing them on a sample swatch. So this afternoon I picked up the yarn and started practicing again. Problems, problems, problems. At first I was doing the nupps wrong so after watching several UTube demos, tried again. Continued to have a lot of problems working the nupps. The cobweb weight yarn I have is actually a 2-ply and it wants to split. I was working with a size 2.75 (US) needles. Finally, decided that one of the real problems was the yarn so went and got some alpaca cone yarn (much heavier) and used it with size 6 needles. Finally, got some good nupps being worked using a crochet hook, but some of the nupps want to push through the fabric and sit on the back of the work rather than the face. I was following a knit every row approach because that is what the stole pattern calls for. Any comments or suggestions would be most welcome. Frankly, I'm about one more practice session away from tossing the nupps into the trash and changing my plans.


Wish I could offer you some wisdom, but never having done nupps, alas, all I can offer is encouragement. Put it in the corner to make it contemplate its wrong-doing for awhile, and go do something fun! (That'll show it that it can't get the best of you :sm01: ) I have faith in you that you'll whup it!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,I have done quite a few nupps .The link takes you to a tutorial by a girl in Estonia .One of the main things is to make them very loose .Mari Lis has a few methods to suggest .They can work to the back which seems to resolve when blocked but on the return row immediately after working the nupp pick up the bar before the next stitch and knit that and the following stitch together .
http://patternduchess.com/how-to-knit-estonian-nupp-stitch/
Linda ,Melanie and Sue may help further .
I am all nupped out at the moment having done Estonian Lace in the doghouse and the Loft .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Had a frustrating evening tonight. Perhaps one or more of you can offer a word or two of wisdom. I've been fooling around with some cobweb yarn. I want to do a stole for my friend Laury. I picked out a pattern off of Ravelry which I seem to remember that one or more of you have done already: Spring Flowers & Butterflies. It is loaded with nupps. Awhile back I practiced doing them on a sample swatch. So this afternoon I picked up the yarn and started practicing again. Problems, problems, problems. At first I was doing the nupps wrong so after watching several UTube demos, tried again. Continued to have a lot of problems working the nupps. The cobweb weight yarn I have is actually a 2-ply and it wants to split. I was working with a size 2.75 (US) needles. Finally, decided that one of the real problems was the yarn so went and got some alpaca cone yarn (much heavier) and used it with size 6 needles. Finally, got some good nupps being worked using a crochet hook, but some of the nupps want to push through the fabric and sit on the back of the work rather than the face. I was following a knit every row approach because that is what the stole pattern calls for. Any comments or suggestions would be most welcome. Frankly, I'm about one more practice session away from tossing the nupps into the trash and changing my plans.


I am sorry you have had problems. I have always made my nupps with a crochet hook. Any that don't lay properly pop to the right place when I have blocked it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it is tougher on the worse days, but am sort of glad that she saw you on a bad day. I have forgotten, is it Bangor for the MRI?


It is and then to Liverpool for the op, if that is the right decision. That is about 3 hours away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Time for some show and tell!
> 
> 1. Snowflakes. You may remember that I was making snowflakes as part of a knit along led by Jane (jscaplen) in Elizabeth's Doghouse on Ravelry. I wanted them to hand from my dining room chandelier for the holidays. I am pretty happy with them but I think I could use some more. Time permitting, I will make more. By the way, DH and I bought the candle on the table the first year we were together 38 years ago. We were so poor, we had to save money to eat breakfast out. So, this was a real luxury. We have kept it as a reminder of how we started.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous stars, gorgeous yarn and gorgeous crochet. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I hope the MRI shows what is going on, Norma. Fingers crossed!


I think it will :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> The next batch:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/nordic-holiday-balls
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you! Some of these would sure make cute gift toppers! I especially like the little onesie for this purpose. I had to stop making baby gifts for new moms at church....babies seem to come in batches and I couldn't keep up! But wouldn't this be cute for a first Christmas?

I check on the free patterns at Red Heart frequently, and never seem to come across the ones shared here and at other places on this forum. Hum....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you have had problems. I have always made my nupps with a crochet hook. Any that don't lay properly pop to the right place when I have blocked it. I hope this helps.


Since no one is around to tell me I can't do it, I use a crochet hook any time I'm having trouble with knit stitches. Life is too short (no matter how long we live) to fight with our knitting.

About the super thin yarn. I was given some alpaca/tencel lace weight yarn, just enough for an open, lacy shawl. I tried a pattern for knitting, but the loops of the knitting were all discomboobled, the yarn split like crazy. It was a mess, and I didn't think blocking would fix it. Since crochet takes a little more yarn, I was concerned about having enough to finish the shawl. Had to do some hocus pocus at the end, but got it done. The knit pattern that I couldn't use was saved of course, waiting for more cooperative yarn to come along. I've not been at this fancier knitting very long, but have learned that despite what some patterns say, sometimes the recommended yarn is not a good match for me (and my skill level). I like the idea of setting troublesome yarn aside to let it contemplate it's bad behavior!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,I have done quite a few nupps .The link takes you to a tutorial by a girl in Estonia .One of the main things is to make them very loose .Mari Lis has a few methods to suggest .They can work to the back which seems to resolve when blocked but on the return row immediately after working the nupp pick up the bar before the next stitch and knit that and the following stitch together .
> http://patternduchess.com/how-to-knit-estonian-nupp-stitch/
> Linda ,Melanie and Sue may help further .
> I am all nupped out at the moment having done Estonian Lace in the doghouse and the Loft .


Thank you Ann for the information. I had already read through Mari Lis instructions, but only the top half (I was trying to figure out how many times to do the K/YO pairs). I didn't read to the bottom about the knitting together the nupp and the bar -- that would certainly close up gapping hole. So a bit more knowledge.

What I do notice is that in virtually all the demonstrations that I see the knitters are knitting continental style. I'm a thrower and I seem to be having a lot of trouble tensioning the YO loosely enough. I find this very strange because I'm basically a very loose knitter. That's why I keep doing practice swatches -- I'm thinking that it is a function of muscle-memory. I suspect, my real problem is that I'm trying to do this tricky stitch and use the world's "thinnest" yarn in the same go.

The pattern I'm going to try seems to indicate that you work flat and knit all rows -- hence, a piece done in garter stitch basically. Maybe this morning I'll play around with doing a stockinette surface. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-flowers-and-butterflies

Think I might go up a size or two also on the needles. Well here goes......


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Wish I could offer you some wisdom, but never having done nupps, alas, all I can offer is encouragement. Put it in the corner to make it contemplate its wrong-doing for awhile, and go do something fun! (That'll show it that it can't get the best of you :sm01: ) I have faith in you that you'll whup it!


Del -- I've had this project sitting there waiting for me to get done with the "got to do" projects - - so it is supposed to be my reward. And being as stubborn as I am, it is probably true that I'm the one that needs to go to the corner. Actually, I think the truth is that I haven't found the right combination of needle, yarn and technique. I really want to do this piece so it is worth a bit more effort on my part -- guess you can tell that a good night's rest certainly helps my disposition!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Since no one is around to tell me I can't do it, I use a crochet hook any time I'm having trouble with knit stitches. Life is too short (no matter how long we live) to fight with our knitting.
> 
> About the super thin yarn. I was given some alpaca/tencel lace weight yarn, just enough for an open, lacy shawl. I tried a pattern for knitting, but the loops of the knitting were all discomboobled, the yarn split like crazy. It was a mess, and I didn't think blocking would fix it. Since crochet takes a little more yarn, I was concerned about having enough to finish the shawl. Had to do some hocus pocus at the end, but got it done. The knit pattern that I couldn't use was saved of course, waiting for more cooperative yarn to come along. I've not been at this fancier knitting very long, but have learned that despite what some patterns say, sometimes the recommended yarn is not a good match for me (and my skill level). I like the idea of setting troublesome yarn aside to let it contemplate it's bad behavior!!!


I was particularly frustrated last night with the lack of good results. Working with very thin yarns really doesn't both me - usually at any rate. It is beautiful yarn; a lovely warm off-white and gossamer thin. I think it will be glorious when done. Twice as determined now!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nupps. The bane of the knitting world, lol! My nupps like to play on the back side too. I am hoping they will pop when I block. Else I will be spending hours with a small DPN plumping them as I have two very nuppy scarves that will be finished soon. I use the recommended pick-up-the-bar on the return row (becomes a p2tog for me). For thinner yarns I use more loops, i.e. 7 or 9 stitch nupps. To help with tension (or looseness?) I put a finger on the loops when making the next knit loop. I am also a thrower. I'll be making some nupps during lunch and will try to take some photos (I am at work so pulling out my knitting when I am supposed to be working, well...).


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lots of work going on. Love the story of the candle. I think it is those kinds of memories which bind us together. Good for you and may you have many, many more holidays to share. In my case, we bought a Scrabble game and paperback dictionary. Lovely yarn, looking forward to seeing it in the works. That's an interesting scarf. You find such goodies to try your hand. And as for the crochet -- brave woman, for sure!!!!


I am a bit overwhelmed with the crochet project but it seems to coming along. The woman who designed it has done a video of each section showing her crocheting each row. There are links in the video to each row making it easier to get to the row you might be having trouble with. The support she has given is pretty amazing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Barbara, gotta echo Janet Lee in a "me too". That scarf pattern looks very intricate & beautiful; you're a braver person than me with that. Can't wait to see your finished project.


When I saw the scarf in person, I knew I was going to try it.....someday. It will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle1) - congrats on finishing another great present! You are a super fast knitter.
> 
> Barbara - love all your projects. DH and I have a few odd objects we picked up when we were first together too.


Thanks, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,very pretty Yarns and your work is very attractive .
> Janet Lee ,I feel whoever is 'leading ' would appreciate someone's input .That is what is lovely about this group .I feel we all appreciate what others do and are like old friends .
> Why do I keep thinking of those candies De Etta made ?


Thank you, Ann. Oh, I remember DeEtta's session on her candies.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Barbara. There's some wonderful stuff there. Love your snowflakes. thanks for sharing the story of your candle centerpiece. Lovely yarn. Gorgeous color. And that scarf pattern is beautiful.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> good choices, one and all. really liked abundance of pattern changes in "mosaic" piece== challenging.


Thanks, Nancylea, challenging is an understatement! It seems I like a challenge! Good for the brain, I hope.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> The next batch:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/nordic-holiday-balls
> 
> ...


All great links, Del. That tiny onesie is just too cute. Would be a great gift for an expectant mother.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous stars, gorgeous yarn and gorgeous crochet. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> But it is so good for you. Glad things are healing and progressing in a positive way.


 :sm24: Thanks Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you Ann for the information. I had already read through Mari Lis instructions, but only the top half (I was trying to figure out how many times to do the K/YO pairs). I didn't read to the bottom about the knitting together the nupp and the bar -- that would certainly close up gapping hole. So a bit more knowledge.
> 
> What I do notice is that in virtually all the demonstrations that I see the knitters are knitting continental style. I'm a thrower and I seem to be having a lot of trouble tensioning the YO loosely enough. I find this very strange because I'm basically a very loose knitter. That's why I keep doing practice swatches -- I'm thinking that it is a function of muscle-memory. I suspect, my real problem is that I'm trying to do this tricky stitch and use the world's "thinnest" yarn in the same go.
> 
> ...


I can see why you want to make that pattern, it is really beautiful. I've been doing the Estonian scarves, too, and saw Melanie's suggestion to add more loops. Hadn't thought of that but it is a good one. I found that closing the nupp on the return row and using a teeny tiny dpn to pick up the loops worked for me. Then, I could tighten the nupp on the backside. I was using laceweight yarn which might make a difference over cobweb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is and then to Liverpool for the op, if that is the right decision. That is about 3 hours away.


So the next hurdle is the MRI and then the big decision- always thinking of you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So the next hurdle is the MRI and then the big decision- always thinking of you!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you Ann for the information. I had already read through Mari Lis instructions, but only the top half (I was trying to figure out how many times to do the K/YO pairs). I didn't read to the bottom about the knitting together the nupp and the bar -- that would certainly close up gapping hole. So a bit more knowledge.
> 
> What I do notice is that in virtually all the demonstrations that I see the knitters are knitting continental style. I'm a thrower and I seem to be having a lot of trouble tensioning the YO loosely enough. I find this very strange because I'm basically a very loose knitter. That's why I keep doing practice swatches -- I'm thinking that it is a function of muscle-memory. I suspect, my real problem is that I'm trying to do this tricky stitch and use the world's "thinnest" yarn in the same go.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are having trouble, DeEtta, with those nupps. I never got easy with those at all. Maybe knitting the bar next to the nupps would help. But life is to short for major frustrations, so I am not going to be doing nupps in the forseeable future. The scarf/shawl you are planning on doing is gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Midway through a nupp. For reference I am using Loops-n-Threads Woolike (fingering???) on US 4 (3.5mm) needles. Keeping the loops loose helps a lot on the return row. I hold the loops down with a finger (ha ha, the middle finger) when inserting the right needle for the next knit stitch in the original loop on the left needle. I hope that makes sense. I snug up the nupp closing stitch and the stitch following it on the return row. I used to use a crochet hook but can close them with the needle now. When closing the nupp loops I give them a little bit of a wiggle with the right needle to make them all the same size.

Gosh, my finger looks weird in this photo, lol!

.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Completely off subject, but thought you might enjoy this! Silent Halau Monks of New Hope Oahu in "Hallelujah"


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Completely off subject, but thought you might enjoy this! Silent Halau Monks of New Hope Oahu in "Hallelujah"






and: The Meow choir.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Messiah is such a part of the Christmas Tradition- however it is rendered!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Messiah is such a part of the Christmas Tradition- however it is rendered!


I, too, loved to sing the Messiah when I was younger & had a singing voice. This rendition is pretty clever; have seen several different productions of it in the last few days.

Note an update with another addition! -- The Meow Choir....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a couple of additional patterns to tempt all y'all:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-diamond-circular-facecloth

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-facecloth-with-lace-edging

You may have to add commas and correct 2 words on the page for one of the 2 patterns. It's dark now and I am not going to guess which one. I also have a printed copy from the antique pattern library with "wedge knit" cloths... but that isn't a Ravelry link.

Thanks again Belle1 for the inspiring chance to pick up how to Kitchener stitch.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Adore the wrap! Has a hippy peace look. Will be looking for
a knit pattern. Great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> The next batch:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/nordic-holiday-balls
> 
> ...


More goodies, thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a frustrating evening tonight. Perhaps one or more of you can offer a word or two of wisdom. I've been fooling around with some cobweb yarn. I want to do a stole for my friend Laury. I picked out a pattern off of Ravelry which I seem to remember that one or more of you have done already: Spring Flowers & Butterflies. It is loaded with nupps. Awhile back I practiced doing them on a sample swatch. So this afternoon I picked up the yarn and started practicing again. Problems, problems, problems. At first I was doing the nupps wrong so after watching several UTube demos, tried again. Continued to have a lot of problems working the nupps. The cobweb weight yarn I have is actually a 2-ply and it wants to split. I was working with a size 2.75 (US) needles. Finally, decided that one of the real problems was the yarn so went and got some alpaca cone yarn (much heavier) and used it with size 6 needles. Finally, got some good nupps being worked using a crochet hook, but some of the nupps want to push through the fabric and sit on the back of the work rather than the face. I was following a knit every row approach because that is what the stole pattern calls for. Any comments or suggestions would be most welcome. Frankly, I'm about one more practice session away from tossing the nupps into the trash and changing my plans.


Wish I could help you. I have only done these on a couple of shawls and surprisingly they came out great. So now afraid to try them again! I used a crochet hook on them also. It was on a test knit and then made it again for someone who requested it. It was lace weight yarn, size 5 (US). The best I can say is practice it, but maybe it is just something you would rather not do. For me it is using two (or more) colors and knitting a design on something.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have a couple of additional patterns to tempt all y'all:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-diamond-circular-facecloth
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-facecloth-with-lace-edging
> ...


Very pretty, thanks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I have a couple of additional patterns to tempt all y'all:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-diamond-circular-facecloth
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-facecloth-with-lace-edging
> ...


Those are both so pretty they look like they should be doilies instead of washcloths! Thank you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are the patterns for today:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nazareth-angel-christmas-ornament 
(this one is different from the dishcloth angel)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-garland-2-candle

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-wee-house

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/your-own-personal-minion


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Completely off subject, but thought you might enjoy this! Silent Halau Monks of New Hope Oahu in "Hallelujah"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

really worthy looking:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-509535-1.html#11677022

from there:
http://www.snowcatcherphotos.com/blahg/patterns/SnowcatcherSnowflakeDirectory.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much for these. They absolutely made my day. I am in quite a bit of pain but I was still laughing :sm23:


Missed the Rossini first time round! It is always hilarious. The last time I heard it, it was a recording with Joan Sutherland and (Elizabeth Schwarzkopf?)

Norma, that is terrible your pain is so bad, it seems the manipulations they have all put you through, are making it so much worse.

BTW, I will have a very long busy day on Tuesday. I had a phone call in the afternoon, can I make it in to the Super Clinic by 8a.m.?, I think it is an appointment with another Orthopaedic Specialist. I gather it is about the Cervical Vertebrae C3 through C6 which are not in good order, and could be why my hands are playing up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed the Rossini first time round! It is always hilarious. The last time I heard it, it was a recording with Joan Sutherland and (Elizabeth Schwarzkopf?)
> 
> Norma, that is terrible your pain is so bad, it seems the manipulations they have all put you through, are making it so much worse.
> 
> BTW, I will have a very long busy day on Tuesday. I had a phone call in the afternoon, can I make it in to the Super Clinic by 8a.m.?, I think it is an appointment with another Orthopaedic Specialist. I gather it is about the Cervical Vertebrae C3 through C6 which are not in good order, and could be why my hands are playing up.


I knew it from that recording, too but those two young boys did very well with it indeed.
I hope you get some answers on Tuesday.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,Melanie has helped I’m sure but one thing to do is put a marker before and after your nupp so you get the right number of stitches when purling or knitting together on the return row .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I knew it from that recording, too but those two young boys did very well with it indeed.
> I hope you get some answers on Tuesday.


 :sm24: I'm hoping so too!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments and encouragement regarding the nupps. And thanks specifically, Melanie for taking the time to photo your work. I've decided to set aside that project right now. When I tried doing the nupps with a thicker yarn in conjunction with a larger needle, everything worked as it should (although I'm still not in love with the look of the nupps), but when you drop down to the cobweb weight yarn I have, it is too much of a struggle for me to anticipate spending endless hours trying to make it work. So for now, I'm going to pick up another pattern. Maybe I'll try again later when all I have to worry about is the the nupp and not working with such fine yarn.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Nancy .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much for these. They absolutely made my day. I am in quite a bit of pain but I was still laughing :sm23:


You're welcome. I'm glad they brightened your day.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> really worthy looking:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-509535-1.html#11677022
> 
> from there:
> http://www.snowcatcherphotos.com/blahg/patterns/SnowcatcherSnowflakeDirectory.html


What an incredibly large collection of beautiful snowflake patterns. Thank you for posting. :sm24:

(Barbara should have a delightful time looking at all of them!) :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie, I also hope that appointment will give you some answers, and direction for what to do regarding your hands.

DeEtta, sounds like a plan...sometimes a time-out, and a return when you can be more relaxed about tackling a problem (subconscious working on it?) helps. Hope so for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed the Rossini first time round! It is always hilarious. The last time I heard it, it was a recording with Joan Sutherland and (Elizabeth Schwarzkopf?)
> 
> Norma, that is terrible your pain is so bad, it seems the manipulations they have all put you through, are making it so much worse.
> 
> BTW, I will have a very long busy day on Tuesday. I had a phone call in the afternoon, can I make it in to the Super Clinic by 8a.m.?, I think it is an appointment with another Orthopaedic Specialist. I gather it is about the Cervical Vertebrae C3 through C6 which are not in good order, and could be why my hands are playing up.


Wow, hopefully they will find out what is wrong and be able to fix it for you. Not having your hands in good condition is not good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments and encouragement regarding the nupps. And thanks specifically, Melanie for taking the time to photo your work. I've decided to set aside that project right now. When I tried doing the nupps with a thicker yarn in conjunction with a larger needle, everything worked as it should (although I'm still not in love with the look of the nupps), but when you drop down to the cobweb weight yarn I have, it is too much of a struggle for me to anticipate spending endless hours trying to make it work. So for now, I'm going to pick up another pattern. Maybe I'll try again later when all I have to worry about is the the nupp and not working with such fine yarn.


That is a huge size difference! I totally understand putting it aside for the time being. I have a shawl pattern that has been in time out for a couple of years now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Julie, I also hope that appointment will give you some answers, and direction for what to do regarding your hands.
> 
> DeEtta, sounds like a plan...sometimes a time-out, and a return when you can be more relaxed about tackling a problem (subconscious working on it?) helps. Hope so for you.


Thank you so much- Thursday here- so it will go fast (the time between) I have one Christmas Party Friday night, and a Christmas Lunch Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, hopefully they will find out what is wrong and be able to fix it for you. Not having your hands in good condition is not good.


I agree, it is not good- hopefully the Surgeon will have read the scan.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Completely off subject, but thought you might enjoy this! Silent Halau Monks of New Hope Oahu in "Hallelujah"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much for these. They absolutely made my day. I am in quite a bit of pain but I was still laughing :sm23:


So sorry to hear about the pain, Norma. I hope things get better for you soon. Hugs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> really worthy looking:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-509535-1.html#11677022
> 
> from there:
> http://www.snowcatcherphotos.com/blahg/patterns/SnowcatcherSnowflakeDirectory.html


Wow, NancyLee, gorgeous snowflakes. thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed the Rossini first time round! It is always hilarious. The last time I heard it, it was a recording with Joan Sutherland and (Elizabeth Schwarzkopf?)
> 
> Norma, that is terrible your pain is so bad, it seems the manipulations they have all put you through, are making it so much worse.
> 
> BTW, I will have a very long busy day on Tuesday. I had a phone call in the afternoon, can I make it in to the Super Clinic by 8a.m.?, I think it is an appointment with another Orthopaedic Specialist. I gather it is about the Cervical Vertebrae C3 through C6 which are not in good order, and could be why my hands are playing up.


Yay, hope you get some indications about what is causing your trouble.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry to hear about the pain, Norma. I hope things get better for you soon. Hugs.


Thank you. Things are progressing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, hope you get some indications about what is causing your trouble.


Hope so!

I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I watched most of the Rossini performance... I think that I have sang a variation of it when I was in High School Choir. Mostly the girls and I was singing the Soprano part. About 10-15 per part, not a solo. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Second to last installment!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poinsettia-ornament 
(different from the first one)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/acorn-ornament

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-mistletoe

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe-ornament


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Second to last installment!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...


Thank you! I actually had some of these in my in-box today. Great minds and all that! :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Second to last installment!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-
> 
> ...


Thanks, Del, for all your hard work.  Some pretty ones in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)

The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


Julie -- like the poinsettia and the center is great. Off the many patterns that Del has shared, I think this one appeals to me the most, but it is a hard choice. Nice to see it worked up.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


Oh, that is so pretty with the red center. :sm24: :sm24: Well done, you!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


It is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


That is very pretty indeed! :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty indeed! :sm24:


thank you


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice knitting, looks terrific!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, thank you! I had to chuckle at the photo of a sprig of mistletoe on the hat. I'd be afraid of what some people might think to do...I'm thinking of the tradition of kissing under mistletoe....there are a lot of people I really wouldn't want a kiss from!!!

Thank you for such an array of patterns! Lots to keep me busy (but not out of trouble, I'm afraid). :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- like the poinsettia and the center is great. Off the many patterns that Del has shared, I think this one appeals to me the most, but it is a hard choice. Nice to see it worked up.


Thank you, DeEtta! My one criticism of the design is it is a bit bulky in the middle, but it looks ok. I will be interested to hear Bronwen's reaction to it.
I have several small projects underway as the weather heats up, I have quite a collection of dishrags that I keep forgetting to photograph, and I've got the Linen stitch scarf for my brothers' 70 th birthdays started, (one each). The Gansey goes to one side in summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, that is so pretty with the red center. :sm24: :sm24: Well done, you!


Thank you! I am glad I used the pure red cotton, rather than the Raspberry wool I had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


This is very pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


NancyLea- Like this pattern actually like most of Kinzel's designs. Am anxious to see this blocked -- will undoubtedly be gorgeous. Nice work. Suspect it will block out quite a lot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> really worthy looking:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-509535-1.html#11677022
> 
> from there:
> http://www.snowcatcherphotos.com/blahg/patterns/SnowcatcherSnowflakeDirectory.html


Thanks for those links, so many snowflakes to choose from!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed the Rossini first time round! It is always hilarious. The last time I heard it, it was a recording with Joan Sutherland and (Elizabeth Schwarzkopf?)
> 
> Norma, that is terrible your pain is so bad, it seems the manipulations they have all put you through, are making it so much worse.
> 
> BTW, I will have a very long busy day on Tuesday. I had a phone call in the afternoon, can I make it in to the Super Clinic by 8a.m.?, I think it is an appointment with another Orthopaedic Specialist. I gather it is about the Cervical Vertebrae C3 through C6 which are not in good order, and could be why my hands are playing up.


That is good news about the appointment. I hope he can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> What an incredibly large collection of beautiful snowflake patterns. Thank you for posting. :sm24:
> 
> (Barbara should have a delightful time looking at all of them!) :sm02:


And I did look at all of them! ????. I made sure to bookmark her page.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


It looks so pretty on the box, Julie. She should be delighted.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


That is certainly a beauty, Nancylea. Gorgeous knitting. What size needles? It looks small.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the little poinsettia Julie.

Beautiful knitting NancyLea.


Knitting update: I am working the November clues for both Estonian Year Of scarves. Yay! Tomorrow is the cast on party for Elizabeth's Dragon Flight shawl so I'll have a new one on the needles soon. 

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


OOoooh, beautifully done and a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is good news about the appointment. I hope he can figure out what is going on.


 :sm24: So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It looks so pretty on the box, Julie. She should be delighted.


Thanks, Barbara- hard to know if she will volunteer anything, I will probably have to ask!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the little poinsettia Julie.
> 
> Beautiful knitting NancyLea.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks, Melanie, hoping your's is a great day, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


looks great, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


Beautiful work, NancyLea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> looks great, Julie


Thanks Bev!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> That is certainly a beauty, Nancylea. Gorgeous knitting. What size needles? It looks small.


us 4

thanks all for the kindness's


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie you made a pretty flower .I hope Bronwen appreciates it .
Beautiful lace knitting Nancy.
Good luck getting your pieces furnished Melanie .
Karen ,keeping busy ?
Joyce ,what are you working on?
Del,more wonderful links ,thank you .
Hope everyone feels well and preparing for Christmas .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie you made a pretty flower .I hope Bronwen appreciates it .
> Beautiful lace knitting Nancy.
> Good luck getting your pieces furnished Melanie .
> Karen ,keeping busy ?
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you Ann, and thanks for your suggestion of the red for the centre, I think it has worked well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Julie you made a pretty flower .I hope Bronwen appreciates it .
> Beautiful lace knitting Nancy.
> Good luck getting your pieces furnished Melanie .
> Karen ,keeping busy ?
> ...


I have decided to finish the one pattern sent by Belle1...then move to another 20 stitch (or higher) pattern for the other 2-3 multiple color cotton yarns. I need a bit of variety!

So far I am getting 3 doilies for 2 Peaches and Cream skeins.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Poinsettia and attached it to Bronwen's birthday gift. The photo is on the phone, and once again I'm having difficulty downloading it- I'll try again tomorrow, maybe! (the parcel is all sealed up)
> 
> The photo is showing up at last! I knitted a length of 3 stitch i-cord for the centre.


Oh my, that is lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> my off the side finish:20 inch neck; 86 inch hemline (52 and 216)


So sweet and fancy stitching! It is beautiful.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie you made a pretty flower .I hope Bronwen appreciates it .
> Beautiful lace knitting Nancy.
> Good luck getting your pieces furnished Melanie .
> Karen ,keeping busy ?
> ...


Trying to use up some difficult boucle yarn that was given to me. Not going well. I may frog it and put it away in the stash - and let it think about it's uncooperative attitude for awhile! Read that last phrase somewhere here, and love it! I don't know yet what kind of Christmas tree hubby will spring on me, so I haven't made any ornaments yet. Mostly going through piles of projects trying to get things done and out of the way. The lace bookmarks are still waiting to be sewn into a quilt......Still trying to catch up on other things around the house after spending the whole day cooking on Thanksgiving. Ugh.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Trying to use up some difficult boucle yarn that was given to me. Not going well. I may frog it and put it away in the stash - and let it think about it's uncooperative attitude for awhile! Read that last phrase somewhere here, and love it! I don't know yet what kind of Christmas tree hubby will spring on me, so I haven't made any ornaments yet. Mostly going through piles of projects trying to get things done and out of the way. The lace bookmarks are still waiting to be sewn into a quilt......Still trying to catch up on other things around the house after spending the whole day cooking on Thanksgiving. Ugh.


Oh, I like that statement, too. I just put a project in time out about "it's uncooperative attitude". Dropped a nupp and need to frog back. Yuck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that is lovely!


Thank you so much!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

More.........

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amicomo7-13-christmas-ornaments (snowmen)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-gift-tree-ornament (wrapped present)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-decoration-part-ii (holly & berries)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-ornament-cover

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/noel-knit-sweater-ornaments


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> More.........
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/noel-knit-sweater-ornaments


Many more thanks! Especially for the little sweater pattern. I have another that instructs you to knit pieces separately and sew together. On this tiny size? I don't think so....Now I don't have to mess around with converting that pattern to "in the round, top down". Also love the instructions and template for a matching little hanger. Too cute!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow Del. You are certain a great pattern miner. So many cute and delightful ornaments. A wonderful resource. Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> More.........
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amicomo7-13-christmas-ornaments (snowmen)
> 
> ...


Oh, my!!! Those noel knit sweaters are gorgeous. And maybe, a bit tedious, but worth it for sure.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

more snowflakes from other places
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510054-1.html#11687865


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> more snowflakes from other places
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510054-1.html#11687865


Absolutely gorgeous! I can't remember seeing anything like this before, all the lacy looking snowflake patterns I have are for crochet. Hope she sells lots and lots of the patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> More.........
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amicomo7-13-christmas-ornaments (snowmen)
> 
> ...


Really cute! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> more snowflakes from other places
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510054-1.html#11687865


Oh, Wow! Same as Joyce, I've only seen crocheted snowflakes before, too. Those a really pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

OK, those are the individual patterns I've mined; but there are more at Red Heart. If the link doesn't work, after the initial ".com/ free-patterns", hit enter & then limit the request to either "knit" of "crochet" and "Holiday". This gives you all holidays, but more patterns that are Christmas than just limiting it to Christmas.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns?q=%3AdateOnline%3AProjectType%3ADecoration%3APatternType%3AKnit%3AProjectType%3AChristmas&text=&pageViewMode=grid&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false&sort=

also, there are loads more on Ravelry--there I limited the request to "Christmas" & "knit".

Happy knitting (& crocheting/crafting), whether gifts, decorations, or other projects!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, Wow! Same as Joyce, I've only seen crocheted snowflakes before, too. Those a really pretty. Thanks for the link.


Elizabeth Ravenwood (Dogyarns) has quite a few knitted snowflake patterns on Ravelry. I knitted about 8 of her patterns. They are very pretty designs.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


I am afraid I have to be so lazy, that seems a very complex swatch to me! But a very beautiful one.
Is the yarn slightly pink? or is it a trick of my monitor?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


Oh, DeEtta, that is lovely.

Julie, it looks pink to me also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, DeEtta, that is lovely.
> 
> Julie, it looks pink to me also.


I wonder?!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I have to be so lazy, that seems a very complex swatch to me! But a very beautiful one.
> Is the yarn slightly pink? or is it a trick of my monitor?


Sorry Ladies -- it isn't pink. That seems to be the effect that my camera adds free of charge when I use it in non-full sunlight. The color is a lovely, light cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sorry Ladies -- it isn't pink. That seems to be the effect that my camera adds free of charge when I use it in non-full sunlight. The color is a lovely, light cream.


 :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


SIGH! It is $6 USD as I scrolled down that Google browser window. I am getting a few patterns from patterndutchess...confirmed username from gmail. At least I got to drool over the photos.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted these in Pictures, but no guarantees it will make the digest. So these are my dishrags, those I had this morning, before parceling some in with Christmas Cards.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- those are great. I think it is marvelous fun to use up bits and pieces. I've been using up a huge basket full of cotton odds and ends that my Aunt gave me. Sometimes you just can't do much, but other times the results are really creative. Like yours very much -- although I'd have a hard time committing such beautiful cables to scrubbing on dishes........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- those are great. I think it is marvelous fun to use up bits and pieces. I've been using up a huge basket full of cotton odds and ends that my Aunt gave me. Sometimes you just can't do much, but other times the results are really creative. Like yours very much -- although I'd have a hard time committing such beautiful cables to scrubbing on dishes........


Thank you, DeEtta! It can be quite surprising just how far some ends will take one, and then one can run really short as I did with the purple one that I finished in white, mainly because it is such a hassle getting to the only local supplier of relatively decent yarns.
:sm24: Maybe just on special occasions!?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just did a search through Nordic Needle and Mary Maxim...looking for the optimal Aida cloth for the Moon photo generated by Bev. Nordic Needle was the only one besides possibly Herrschner's that has Aida offered.

I have confirmed the 2 sources... Nordic Needle is the most reasonable in price! Local sources for any possible floss.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:



> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


That's going to be one beautiful shawl!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these in Pictures, but no guarantees it will make the digest. So these are my dishrags, those I had this morning, before parceling some in with Christmas Cards.


Those are some really nice dishcloths, Julie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


Your swatch looks great. I remember knitting with cobweb weight. Takes forever and a day to get one inch, much less a whole scarf!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sorry Ladies -- it isn't pink. That seems to be the effect that my camera adds free of charge when I use it in non-full sunlight. The color is a lovely, light cream.


Thank goodness, I thought I was color blind!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, lovely wash cloths. Still like the cabled sweater ones! And the colors you used on the others are great.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That will be beautiful DeEtta. 

You are so creative Julie. Love the modification.


I am almost finished with the two remaining Year Of scarves. Half of November plus December for one of them and about two thirds of December for the other one. I have cast on for Elizabeth's Dragon Flight shawl - several times, sigh. The first yarn choice was not suitable for the textured stitches in the spine. The second yarn choice is working well, it is my knitting that is causing the problem. First try had beads but I did not like the way the beads looked so tinking #1. I had some wonky YO's, they were humongous. So I tried to fix them. Several rows later I see that my repairs made things look worse. Tinking #2. I had thought the big YO's were a tension issue so I snugged the stitches. Nope. Not a tension issue. The giant holes were only after a particular stitch (a cross). Tinking #3. I switched to doing afterthought YO's - skip the YO on the pattern row, then pick up the bar to make the YO stitch on the return row. Better but the holes are still larger than the others. I am not tinking again. I'll manipulate the yarn and put a boat load of pins in it when blocking. Other than that it has been a really lazy day. :-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just did a search through Nordic Needle and Mary Maxim...looking for the optimal Aida cloth for the Moon photo generated by Bev. Nordic Needle was the only one besides possibly Herrschner's that has Aida offered.
> 
> I have confirmed the 2 sources... Nordic Needle is the most reasonable in price! Local sources for any possible floss.


Did you do a search for Aida cloth? I have some links that I have used in the past. They are the n my Apple computer but I could look them up if you are interested. How big will you be making this? If it is not large, something like Joann's will have some different sizes available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Those are some really nice dishcloths, Julie.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, lovely wash cloths. Still like the cabled sweater ones! And the colors you used on the others are great.


Thank you, JanetLee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That will be beautiful DeEtta.
> 
> You are so creative Julie. Love the modification.
> 
> I am almost finished with the two remaining Year Of scarves. Half of November plus December for one of them and about two thirds of December for the other one. I have cast on for Elizabeth's Dragon Flight shawl - several times, sigh. The first yarn choice was not suitable for the textured stitches in the spine. The second yarn choice is working well, it is my knitting that is causing the problem. First try had beads but I did not like the way the beads looked so tinking #1. I had some wonky YO's, they were humongous. So I tried to fix them. Several rows later I see that my repairs made things look worse. Tinking #2. I had thought the big YO's were a tension issue so I snugged the stitches. Nope. Not a tension issue. The giant holes were only after a particular stitch (a cross). Tinking #3. I switched to doing afterthought YO's - skip the YO on the pattern row, then pick up the bar to make the YO stitch on the return row. Better but the holes are still larger than the others. I am not tinking again. I'll manipulate the yarn and put a boat load of pins in it when blocking. Other than that it has been a really lazy day. :-D


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these in Pictures, but no guarantees it will make the digest. So these are my dishrags, those I had this morning, before parceling some in with Christmas Cards.


They are beautiful, Julie. The variation on the sweater them is much nicer than the original :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They are beautiful, Julie. The variation on the sweater them is much nicer than the original :sm24:


Thanks Norma- the Print-o-the-Hoof is one of my favourites- and so easy in concept. Similarly cables.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,it appears to be a lovely lace sample —in pink here too.
Julie ,The cloths are great .I still can’t get my head around spending time knitting dish cloths .I have a mental block .
Melanie ,I wonder what was going awry with your shawl.I don’t remember having an issue with it but perhaps I used the wrong method !
Thinking up another theme to work here is in my head but it is a bit daunting when there are so many who are better than I am at most types of knitting .It may be an idea if people suggested certain aspects they would be interested in and then perhaps someone will feel able to lead on a popular topic .Please have a look at Dragonfly wings ,a free pattern by Boo on Ravelry .I am making it at the moment and it is fingering weight under 400yards .Please express an interest if you would fancy doing it as a group project .
Just off out to see if I can find an African Violet. I often fail with house plants but want to try again with one of these .My step mother seemed to keep them for years .Hope you all have a happy Sunday .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,it appears to be a lovely lace sample -in pink here too.
> Julie ,The cloths are great .I still can't get my head around spending time knitting dish cloths .I have a mental block .
> Melanie ,I wonder what was going awry with your shawl.I don't remember having an issue with it but perhaps I used the wrong method !
> Thinking up another theme to work here is in my head but it is a bit daunting when there are so many who are better than I am at most types of knitting .It may be an idea if people suggested certain aspects they would be interested in and then perhaps someone will feel able to lead on a popular topic .Please have a look at Dragonfly wings ,a free pattern by Boo on Ravelry .I am making it at the moment and it is fingering weight under 400yards .Please express an interest if you would fancy doing it as a group project .
> Just off out to see if I can find an African Violet. I often fail with house plants but want to try again with one of these .My step mother seemed to keep them for years .Hope you all have a happy Sunday .


Thank you, Ann! I wonder if someone forced you to knit dishrags as a child - a repressed memory maybe?!!!!!!!! LOL!
Will try to remember to look the pattern up- it is gone mid-night here, and I should be in bed.
We have a lot of chatting space before Admin will split us!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> .Please have a look at Dragonfly wings ,a free pattern by Boo on Ravelry .I am making it at the moment and it is fingering weight under 400yards .Please express an interest if you would fancy doing it as a group project .
> 
> you mean each cast on and talk/show our way thru? I could add one more set of knitting.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes,Nancy that is what I thought .In view we are in the lace party I thought it would be appropriate although the main body is quite plain .There is an option of adding Beads at the bottom which may be new to some .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is very pretty. I love her new one "timeless". I have knitted a few of her designs so I would up for Dragonfly Wings


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have done a few and found them easy to follow ,that means I actually read the instructions instead of second guessing ! Hope you will be free from pain by the time we get round to it ,Norma .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I have done a few and found them easy to follow ,that means I actually read the instructions instead of second guessing ! Hope you will be free from pain by the time we get round to it ,Norma .


Seconding Ann's hope for Norma!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group. 

Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed. 

General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


My mom was the last of her parents and sisters and was predeceased by my dad. I was in my mid fifties when she died and both my brother and I were struck with the same thought that were were now orphans...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> My mom was the last of her parents and sisters and was predeceased by my dad. I was in my mid fifties when she died and both my brother and I were struck with the same thought that were were now orphans...


Vickie -- understand completely. Nice to know that strange thoughts happen to others too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these in Pictures, but no guarantees it will make the digest. So these are my dishrags, those I had this morning, before parceling some in with Christmas Cards.


They all look really good, Julie. Nice use of bits of yarn. I went through all my yarn and collected a big grocery paper sack and donated it to a local yarn store. They collect it for a group of Navajo Elders on a reservation to use in gifts, knitting and weaving.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone (or whatever time of day it is when you look at this) -- This has been one of those wild and crazy, whirlwind weeks but I was able to sit down this morning and put a new project on my needles. I mentioned trying the nupps without success. So having given up (at least for now) on that, I decided to just work with the cobweb weight yarn. Dee O'Keefe has a stole pattern 'Liz Stole' that I think would look good with this yarn. So I spent the bulk of the week working on swatching. You can see below a blocked swatch which incorporates starting the stole with a provisional cast on, working downward, then picking up stitches at the provisional and working the other way. I wanted to try the crochet around the needle method that Very Pink demonstrates in one of her UTube videos. Naturally, I botched the cast one -- but that was my mistake not the techniques, but I thought the swatch looked pretty good. So after taking measurements, I sat down with calculator and such, refigures the numbers in the pattern and the number of pattern repeats and this morning I cast on. So off we go. Unfortunately, I think this project will take months. It rather reminds me of the curtain I did a couple of years ago - ultimately similar size although differently shaped, same size needles (2.75mm) and fine thread. So here I go.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole


That makes a pretty swatch, DeEtta. I'm working on a shawl now that starts in the middle and like how that works out. I only have 10 rows to go before blocking. ???? I blocked the first half because it is so long otherwise.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That will be beautiful DeEtta.
> 
> You are so creative Julie. Love the modification.
> 
> I am almost finished with the two remaining Year Of scarves. Half of November plus December for one of them and about two thirds of December for the other one. I have cast on for Elizabeth's Dragon Flight shawl - several times, sigh. The first yarn choice was not suitable for the textured stitches in the spine. The second yarn choice is working well, it is my knitting that is causing the problem. First try had beads but I did not like the way the beads looked so tinking #1. I had some wonky YO's, they were humongous. So I tried to fix them. Several rows later I see that my repairs made things look worse. Tinking #2. I had thought the big YO's were a tension issue so I snugged the stitches. Nope. Not a tension issue. The giant holes were only after a particular stitch (a cross). Tinking #3. I switched to doing afterthought YO's - skip the YO on the pattern row, then pick up the bar to make the YO stitch on the return row. Better but the holes are still larger than the others. I am not tinking again. I'll manipulate the yarn and put a boat load of pins in it when blocking. Other than that it has been a really lazy day. :-D


We will have to call you the Tinkster! I would hate thinking that much but not as much as making something I didn't like. I like your idea of picking up the YO on the return row.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


I'm so sorry about your uncle and hope your mother doesn't realize he's gone. I can remember when my dad's last sibling died and he said he felt like an orphan. He was the baby of 12 children.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Yes,Nancy that is what I thought .In view we are in the lace party I thought it would be appropriate although the main body is quite plain .There is an option of adding Beads at the bottom which may be new to some .


Hmmmm, I'd be interested, but not until after the holidays. I've not done beads before...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


So sorry to hear of your uncle's passing. I can agree with you about not distressing your mother with the news of his death unless she asks. It's hard enough for both of you with the changes she's gone through recently, even though she seems to have adjusted fairly well to the new environment.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Did you do a search for Aida cloth? I have some links that I have used in the past. They are the n my Apple computer but I could look them up if you are interested. How big will you be making this? If it is not large, something like Joann's will have some different sizes available.


I went to the closest JoAnn's and only found a black 14-count cloth. I chose 18 count (finest grid offered by pic2pat.com).

I need 18 to 24/28 (whichever one is just shy of even-weave) count.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


Oh my dear! Hugs for you. That seems to be a wise path- no point in telling your mother if she remains unaware.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They all look really good, Julie. Nice use of bits of yarn. I went through all my yarn and collected a big grocery paper sack and donated it to a local yarn store. They collect it for a group of Navajo Elders on a reservation to use in gifts, knitting and weaving.


Thank you Barbara! Good to know your ends have gone where they will be appreciated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your family's loss, DeEtta. It is such a sad situation.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I went to the closest JoAnn's and only found a black 14-count cloth. I chose 18 count (finest grid offered by pic2pat.com).
> 
> I need 18 to 24/28 (whichever one is just shy of even-weave) count.


How large a piece of Aida Cloth do you need? What colour and grid would you prefer? I have come white and cream Aida cloth that I can't use anymore. My eyes have gotten worse so I won't be doing any cross stitch with this. It's your if you want it. :sm01:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> How large a piece of Aida Cloth do you need? What colour and grid would you prefer? I have come white and cream Aida cloth that I can't use anymore. My eyes have gotten worse so I won't be doing any cross stitch with this. It's your if you want it. :sm01:


I have a piece or 2 of white and ecru myself. I will PM my USPS address as there's Christmas Holly stuff I can stitch NOW.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have gone to Ravelry and downloaded the Dragonfly Wings pattern. Looks wonderful! I'm a bit lost when it comes to the yarn. I could go to a local yarn shop to see what they had, but I'm afraid of the price tag there. Last time I was there, the selection wasn't that great. I have some Woolike from Michaels- could I use that? Woolike is acrylic and rayon, not sure it would block as nicely as a wool yarn. But I went and bought several balls for a project and then couldn't use it. Would love to use it for this if it would work.

Thoughts from knitters more experienced with the thinner yarns would be appreciated.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,I am sorry to hear about your uncle and hope your mum doesn’t realise and if she does that the news has little effect .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I was thinking if enough are interested in this shawl we could start in 2018 so we would be over the festive rush.Adding Beads is easy Del. There are a few methods to do it .De Etta the start is knit & purl with some m1 l and r .After row 50 it is necessary to keep an eye on increases but most being at the start or end it is still do-able without concentration.
Joyce ,These sort of projects are good as there is no gauge to speak of and usually needle size is more important as you don’t want it to knit too firm.
Tomorrow I will try to link the pattern to make it easy for you all.If there is enough interest I shall provide a few links for the beading and anything anyone should need .
If this goes ahead I would welcome anyone to chip in to help answer questions .The different time zones sometimes mean a long wait for an answer and I am positive there are many here far more experienced than I am.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I was thinking if enough are interested in this shawl we could start in 2018 so we would be over the festive rush.Adding Beads is easy Del. There are a few methods to do it .De Etta the start is knit & purl with some m1 l and r .After row 50 it is necessary to keep an eye on increases but most being at the start or end it is still do-able without concentration.
> Joyce ,These sort of projects are good as there is no gauge to speak of and usually needle size is more important as you don't want it to knit too firm.
> Tomorrow I will try to link the pattern to make it easy for you all.If there is enough interest I shall provide a few links for the beading and anything anyone should need .
> If this goes ahead I would welcome anyone to chip in to help answer questions .The different time zones sometimes mean a long wait for an answer and I am positive there are many here far more experienced than I am.


Amen to the more expert knitters available. I stay with Aran stitches for the majority of my knitting... but I have worked on the double-knit patterns, just not on sock/mittens.
:sm23:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I know your main skill is your beautiful tatting Karen or am I wrong ? I find knitting with thicker yarn causes pain in my hands .I love Aran cables too but after doing lace I think it has won me over .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Joyce ,I have looked at Wooloike and think it is lace weight .It would make the shawl a bit smaller .Can anyone make a comment please ,to help Joyce ,as I don’t want her to have the cost of buying a different yarn.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Joyce ,I have looked at Wooloike and think it is lace weight .It would make the shawl a bit smaller .Can anyone make a comment please ,to help Joyce ,as I don't want her to have the cost of buying a different yarn.


they didn't like my last attempt:

https://yarnsub.com/yarns/fyberspates/faery_wings_4-ply

really detailed suggestions

myself I have a good old fashioned lion brand medium 4-- 16 oz. 1020 yds. working up a little heavy, but should give winter weigh shawl; instruction said gauge wasn't important,


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am sure one of the more knowledgeable can step in ,Joyce .You may know yourself of course and I apologise if you feel I have underestimated your ability .I am off to bed now but shall come back in the morning in case there are any questions .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> they didn't like my last attempt:
> 
> https://yarnsub.com/yarns/fyberspates/faery_wings_4-ply
> 
> ...


I have made one shawl with an almost-not-there thin yarn. It's beautiful and I love it, but I don't use it if I'm cold. It's more decorative than anything else. And that's fine with me, it's like another form of jewelry! It looks like the body of the shawl (Dragonfly Wings) is pretty solid, and it's only the fantastic border that is open and lacy. That makes me think that it might work for a shawl made from a slightly heavier yarn, and the larger size would be a plus for me. I really like to wrap up and be cozy!!! I have some wonderful high quality yarns that were given to me, anonymously I might add, and it would be fun to check through that group to see if there is something that would work for this pattern. When it's quiet, I can sit down and study the pattern thoroughly and then compare it to what's been saved for just the perfect pattern (anyone else do this also)? When everything seems to work out, then I'll dive in. There have been too many projects that I've started and had to improvise to get it done. It's OK to do that sometimes, but not too enjoyable to have to do it all the time. Best avoided, as a matter of fact!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I would be interested in doing the shawl. I haven't done beads so this would be great to have the help when needed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have gone to Ravelry and downloaded the Dragonfly Wings pattern. Looks wonderful! I'm a bit lost when it comes to the yarn. I could go to a local yarn shop to see what they had, but I'm afraid of the price tag there. Last time I was there, the selection wasn't that great. I have some Woolike from Michaels- could I use that? Woolike is acrylic and rayon, not sure it would block as nicely as a wool yarn. But I went and bought several balls for a project and then couldn't use it. Would love to use it for this if it would work.
> 
> Thoughts from knitters more experienced with the thinner yarns would be appreciated.


Joyce, I have used Woolike and it seems to be between lace and fingering. It is very nice to work with and blocks nicely with steam. Melanie has used it in other projects and could probably chime in.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,it appears to be a lovely lace sample -in pink here too.
> Julie ,The cloths are great .I still can't get my head around spending time knitting dish cloths .I have a mental block .
> Melanie ,I wonder what was going awry with your shawl.I don't remember having an issue with it but perhaps I used the wrong method !
> Thinking up another theme to work here is in my head but it is a bit daunting when there are so many who are better than I am at most types of knitting .It may be an idea if people suggested certain aspects they would be interested in and then perhaps someone will feel able to lead on a popular topic .Please have a look at Dragonfly wings ,a free pattern by Boo on Ravelry .I am making it at the moment and it is fingering weight under 400yards .Please express an interest if you would fancy doing it as a group project .
> Just off out to see if I can find an African Violet. I often fail with house plants but want to try again with one of these .My step mother seemed to keep them for years .Hope you all have a happy Sunday .


I looked that one up. It is pretty, would need to go through my yarn and see if I have anything that would work for this.

I just read through the pattern. A little bit different terminology, would need to research those!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Yes,Nancy that is what I thought .In view we are in the lace party I thought it would be appropriate although the main body is quite plain .There is an option of adding Beads at the bottom which may be new to some .


I have not done beads yet. I would be very interested in that, but would probably need a lot of hand holding to get started.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


Sorry to hear about your uncle. On my father's side, my generation is the oldest and has been for at least 10 years. And I think I have lost at least 4 or 5 cousins on that side.

I totally understand not wanting to tell your mom.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I went to the closest JoAnn's and only found a black 14-count cloth. I chose 18 count (finest grid offered by pic2pat.com).
> 
> I need 18 to 24/28 (whichever one is just shy of even-weave) count.


Let me check and see what 18 count I have. I usually buy off white, bright white is too difficult for me to stitch on.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vickie , this would be a chance to try adding beads .A number of us would be here to help .If I can do it anyone can !


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I have a photo of the largest Full moon for awhile.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Joyce, I have used Woolike and it seems to be between lace and fingering. It is very nice to work with and blocks nicely with steam. Melanie has used it in other projects and could probably chime in.


Oh, good news! Thanks! I rushed out and bought random balls of Woolike when it first came out and so many KP'rs were raving about it. It's been sitting around ever since. I would love a chance to give it a try.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments about my Uncle. His death was not unexpected and it came as a release from life that had become increasing impaired with dementia. He did just 22 days short of 92 years; yep, he was born on Christmas Day and throughout his whole life, his birthday got short changed because of the Holidays. Again, thanks for your support.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

some days I feel like a road sign... todays arrow
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510547-1.html#11698395

ohhhhh ahhhhhhh


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I think I have a photo of the largest Full moon for awhile.


they were calling it the super moon on the news but we were cloud covered?!? so, THANKS ohhhh, ahhhhh!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann - I like your idea for a KAL. Starting just after the first of the year sounds like a good plan.

Joyce - I have used Woolike in several projects. The first one was finished this weekend but has not been blocked yet so no info on that. It is acrylic so should steam well. The yarn is soft to the hands so it is nice to work with. I would call it fingering weight, like a sock yarn. It will show the stitches well. The other two Woolike projects are still in progress.


Knitting update: I finished two, yes two, scarves this weekend. Both Estonian Year Of scarves were bound off. No photos yet as I have not blocked them. I will be working on the Dragon Flight KAL shawl during lunch breaks this week.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your uncle DeEtta. But as you wrote, his quality of life and his health were waning so he should be at peace now. Even when expected it is still a shock. 

My mother was born the day after Christmas so she had the same poor birthday showing as your uncle. I make sure to always buy and wrap separate gifts. Although she never waits for her birthday to open them, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my Uncle. His death was not unexpected and it came as a release from life that had become increasing impaired with dementia. He did just 22 days short of 92 years; yep, he was born on Christmas Day and throughout his whole life, his birthday got short changed because of the Holidays. Again, thanks for your support.


 :sm24: You're welcome DeEtta- it is one of the good things about the Lace Party, that we can share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann - I like your idea for a KAL. Starting just after the first of the year sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Joyce - I have used Woolike in several projects. The first one was finished this weekend but has not been blocked yet so no info on that. It is acrylic so should steam well. The yarn is soft to the hands so it is nice to work with. I would call it fingering weight, like a sock yarn. It will show the stitches well. The other two Woolike projects are still in progress.
> 
> ...


Hoping you have a good day, too Melanie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That will be beautiful DeEtta.
> 
> You are so creative Julie. Love the modification.
> 
> I am almost finished with the two remaining Year Of scarves. Half of November plus December for one of them and about two thirds of December for the other one. I have cast on for Elizabeth's Dragon Flight shawl - several times, sigh. The first yarn choice was not suitable for the textured stitches in the spine. The second yarn choice is working well, it is my knitting that is causing the problem. First try had beads but I did not like the way the beads looked so tinking #1. I had some wonky YO's, they were humongous. So I tried to fix them. Several rows later I see that my repairs made things look worse. Tinking #2. I had thought the big YO's were a tension issue so I snugged the stitches. Nope. Not a tension issue. The giant holes were only after a particular stitch (a cross). Tinking #3. I switched to doing afterthought YO's - skip the YO on the pattern row, then pick up the bar to make the YO stitch on the return row. Better but the holes are still larger than the others. I am not tinking again. I'll manipulate the yarn and put a boat load of pins in it when blocking. Other than that it has been a really lazy day. :-D


Just catching up after finally finding you all again - emails stopped coming and I got busy with the test knits. Melanie all the testers had the same problem with those yarn overs - it is the crossed stitches causing the problem - it is less obvious after blocking. I do like your solution though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Just catching up after finally finding you all again - emails stopped coming and I got busy with the test knits. Melanie all the testers had the same problem with those yarn overs - it is the crossed stitches causing the problem - it is less obvious after blocking. I do like your solution though.


So glad you found us, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- think I could do this pattern while visiting my Mom. Looks pretty straightforward until the lace edging. So I might be able to participate with the group.
> 
> Norma -- hoping that you will soon be pain-free or at least the pain will be tolerable at a significant lower level. Fingers crossed.
> 
> General news: My Mom's brother passed this morning. He has been in the same facility as my Mom since last February. Until very recently, he was in reasonably good health and he and my Mom interacted a lot. But in the last couple of months he failed very quickly. I doubt that my Mom will even realize that he is no longer around -- we have decided not to tell her unless she asks about him. As many of you already know and/or experienced, it is rather unnerving to look around and realize that the prior generation has all passed on. My Mom is the last one left in her family. Lots of strange thoughts wafting through my head today.


My condolences, DeEtta. Unnerving is the word all right. I have one aunt left and then I will be the eldest of my mother's side of the family and my fathers' only sibling died 4 years ago.. It feels very odd to be in that position. Sending you hugs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have gone to Ravelry and downloaded the Dragonfly Wings pattern. Looks wonderful! I'm a bit lost when it comes to the yarn. I could go to a local yarn shop to see what they had, but I'm afraid of the price tag there. Last time I was there, the selection wasn't that great. I have some Woolike from Michaels- could I use that? Woolike is acrylic and rayon, not sure it would block as nicely as a wool yarn. But I went and bought several balls for a project and then couldn't use it. Would love to use it for this if it would work.
> 
> Thoughts from knitters more experienced with the thinner yarns would be appreciated.


Acrylic/rayon should work fine if it is a suitable weight but you will need to steam block instead of wet blocking as you would with wool. That has the advantage that it will hold the block forever.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you found us, Linda!


It is nice to be back - loved your poinsettia and washcloths, Julie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I'm not sure if fate brought many of us here but my Mom was born December 23rd. She too was very short changed in the BD department. Once she was married she remembers being on her hands and knees on her BD washing the floor to be ready to host Christmas dinner for the extended family...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> some days I feel like a road sign... todays arrow
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510547-1.html#11698395
> 
> ohhhhh ahhhhhhh


I saw that! Was going to add it but saw you had beat me to it. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann - I like your idea for a KAL. Starting just after the first of the year sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Joyce - I have used Woolike in several projects. The first one was finished this weekend but has not been blocked yet so no info on that. It is acrylic so should steam well. The yarn is soft to the hands so it is nice to work with. I would call it fingering weight, like a sock yarn. It will show the stitches well. The other two Woolike projects are still in progress.
> 
> ...


Yeah on the completions! I only have one project on my needles and it is a cardigan, my pattern, for DH. Top down, just finished the sleeves and am now on the body, straight knitting for a while. I am using James Brett yarn so letting the yarn do all the work for me! :sm17:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I'm not sure if fate brought many of us here but my Mom was born December 23rd. She too was very short changed in the BD department. Once she was married she remembers being on her hands and knees on her BD washing the floor to be ready to host Christmas dinner for the extended family...


My grandmother's birthday was 12/26 and she always felt short-changed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Good for you finishing two scarves, Melanie. I finished the shawl I was making for my hair stylist. She bought the yarn and I did the work. ????. It’s funny, when she told her husband that I offered to knit one for her if she bought the yarn. He said, are you sure you didn’t misunderstand? She is an absolutely lovely woman and I’m happy to do it for her. Now to blocking!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My grandmother's birthday was 12/26 and she always felt short-changed.


My maternal grandmother was Dec 24. For years as a young child I thought we were celebrating her birthday! The things kids think.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all! Just stopping in again to say I’ve missed you all I hope to be back again on a more regular basis! I have been busy finishing up all the “year of” scarves and am now working on a quick hat to go with a scarf that I am gifting to my grandson. 
Ann, I would love to do that Dragonfly shawl as a project- I already had it in my library.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> some days I feel like a road sign... todays arrow
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510547-1.html#11698395
> 
> ohhhhh ahhhhhhh


Yes, nice eye candy! .... & thanks for the link


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Yay, Melanie and Barbara on getting to the finish line on your scarves & shawl!

Good to see you back, Sisu.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510676-1.html

Just thought I would share. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510676-1.html
> 
> Just thought I would share. Thanks for looking.


That's beautiful; wonderful job, and congrats putting it on Ravelry. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Hi all! Just stopping in again to say I've missed you all I hope to be back again on a more regular basis! I have been busy finishing up all the "year of" scarves and am now working on a quick hat to go with a scarf that I am gifting to my grandson.
> Ann, I would love to do that Dragonfly shawl as a project- I already had it in my library.


Lovely to see you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510676-1.html
> 
> Just thought I would share. Thanks for looking.


It is gorgeous. Well done on getting it on Ravelry.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is gorgeous. Well done on getting it on Ravelry.


JanetLee -- agree with Norma 100%. congratulations -- hope you sell a million.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to be back - loved your poinsettia and washcloths, Julie.


 :sm24: Thank you, Linda! Poinsettia got through on time- but typically Bronwen only says it has arrived- no real feedback!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hi all! Just stopping in again to say I've missed you all I hope to be back again on a more regular basis! I have been busy finishing up all the "year of" scarves and am now working on a quick hat to go with a scarf that I am gifting to my grandson.
> Ann, I would love to do that Dragonfly shawl as a project- I already had it in my library.


Delightful that you can join us again, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510676-1.html
> 
> Just thought I would share. Thanks for looking.


Wow, this is a lovely pattern you have designed and knit. May you have many sales!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510676-1.html
> 
> Just thought I would share. Thanks for looking.


Congratulations, JanetLee! I'm happy for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I hope it does well also! Now on to the next ones that have been tested and are awaiting their day in the sun! :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you, Linda! Poinsettia got through on time- but typically Bronwen only says it has arrived- no real feedback!


Oh well, at least nothing negative was said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh well, at least nothing negative was said.


That is true.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun. 

Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one. 

Melanie, sorry for your tinking problems with Dragon Wings, but better to tink then brave through to finish something you will never wear because you are not happy with it.

DeEtta, so sorry for your uncle's passing. It is hard on the ones or one left behind. Best not to upset her, if she will not notice. I know you treasure your mom. Not a moment will be wasted.

NancyLea, thanks for the link to those snowflake chains. So pretty. 

Yay, Karen, sounds like you have some aida cloth. 

Hi, Caryn, so good to see you again. Come back when you can.

JanetLee, that gansey sweater cape looks wonderfully warm. That is a lovely pattern. Congratulations. I hope it sells tons. Sounds like you have more waiting in the wings.

I am working on my sweater. I might be willing to try another shawl with a solid body, in heavier yarn, as my main complaint about shawls is that they are just not enough if you are really cold.

Just put two photos into the local library contest. Should know next week if I placed at all.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- keeping my fingers crossed that you will win the library contest. At least you don't have to wait too long to get an answer. Count me as part of the cheering section. Go Bev!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun.
> 
> Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one.
> 
> ...


All the best for the Contest, Bev!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun.
> 
> Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, I do. DH said I needed to quit giving away the patterns I design. :sm19:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun.
> 
> Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one.
> 
> ...


Yay, Bev. I'm pulling for you, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I appreciate your support. 

Back to knitting. I am actually doing that these days.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JanetLee - congrats on publishing your pattern. I hope you sell lots of copies.

Bev - good luck with the photo entries. You do have a good eye.


I am working slowly on Dragon Flight. My second yarn choice is working out well.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee - congrats on publishing your pattern. I hope you sell lots of copies.
> 
> Bev - good luck with the photo entries. You do have a good eye.
> 
> I am working slowly on Dragon Flight. My second yarn choice is working out well.


Glad this yarn is cooperating! :sm24: :sm24: Will be awaiting photos...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I out with my banners cheering you on for the contest ????????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JanetLee hope your pattern is popular and sells lots of copies.

Bev, good luck with competition.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun.
> 
> Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your photo entries. Your photos are always lovely, so I would think you will do well. Is there a lot of competition?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lots of news I haven’t responded to lately, so I will do a hit and miss on a few.

You have created a lovely pattern, JanetLee and I hope you do well with it.

I am sure you will do well with your photos, Bev. You have a good eye and choose great subjects. I for one have always enjoyed what you have shared.

Sympathies to you, DEtta. Keeping your mother calm and at peace is more important for her health than knowing every bit of news. 

I hope you are getting information and relief, Norma. Your struggle has lbeen a long and painful one.

Love your dish cloths, Julie???? it is good to see you are able to get knitting done with nice results. Hopefully your hands are doing better. If I missed your updates, I hope you are doing better. So good to have had your surgery done and successful. 

Good to hear you have your frustrations solved with your Dragon Wings, Melanie. It happens more often when starting a new project, at least for me, that it takes more than one start. Your creations always look great so I am sure this one will be a beauty as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Lots of news I haven't responded to lately, so I will do a hit and miss on a few.
> 
> You have created a lovely pattern, JanetLee and I hope you do well with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan! Good to hear from you. My hands are gradually coming right, plus I've had all the tests now. I have a suspicion I will be lucky to hear back before Christmas- more likely after.
Still sleepy- it was 26C in my bedroom most of the night. Hard to rest.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Good luck with your photo entries. Your photos are always lovely, so I would think you will do well. Is there a lot of competition?


Thanks, Caryn. I think last year there were somewhere between 15 and 20. They really don't publicize it very well. I just know they have one in Dec and go in and ask for the paperwork. You can enter two photos and there are two categories-color and black and white.

Thanks, Norma and Linda. I can just see you and your banners on the horizon, Norma. Thanks all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Lots of news I haven't responded to lately, so I will do a hit and miss on a few.
> 
> You have created a lovely pattern, JanetLee and I hope you do well with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jan. So glad you have enjoyed the photos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I out with my banners cheering you on for the contest ????????


Me too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> JanetLee hope your pattern is popular and sells lots of copies.
> 
> Bev, good luck with competition.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Lots of news I haven't responded to lately, so I will do a hit and miss on a few.
> 
> You have created a lovely pattern, JanetLee and I hope you do well with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jan. Me too!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey, Karen--check your PM box!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, due to an extremely busy weekend, I am way behind. Christmas parties and church functions. So glad it done, but so very much fun.
> 
> Julie, wonderful dishcloths. Anyone would be happy to get one.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the photos, Bev. I remember your entries from last year. And good for you to be knitting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, JanetLee and Barbara.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda,the same happened to me at one time but glad you found your way back.
Karen,the moon was really clear with you .There was a murky haze over it here.
Joyce,seems a few have given advice to enable you to use the Woolike .
Melanie,good you are joining in and helping ,I hope .
Nancy,thank you for linking the beautiful flakes.
Jan,re starting is a frequent activity for me too .
Caryn,I am pleased you want to add your name for this project.Another expert lace knitter to give advice.
Bev,I didn’t realise your knitting had taken a back seat but should have known the photography was important to you .Best wishes for a win with your entries.
JanetLee,how absolutely skillfull are you? What a wonderful pattern you have written up .I hope you do well.Will you set up a Ravelry Group?
Julie,waiting for results is frustrating and I hope some light shines through soon.
Norma ,no news about the MR scan yet ? You feel like giving someone a push .
Vicky,Del ,De Etta ,Joyce ,hope you are all getting your gifts sorted out .
If. I have missed anyone then I am truly sorry .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,the same happened to me at one time but glad you found your way back.
> Karen,the moon was really clear with you .There was a murky haze over it here.
> Joyce,seems a few have given advice to enable you to use the Woolike .
> Melanie,good you are joining in and helping ,I hope .
> ...


I do try to stifle my frustration, Ann- knitting does help. Another scorching hot day in store for us- summer has arrived with a vengeance, and no gentle build up- we are warned to be careful when watering- I always hand-hold my hose. It is a bit of a performance, but my system of coiling it into the large bowl I bought is working- and I feel a lot better knowing it is safely in the house with me and Ringo. I had the stripping comb on Ringo earlier, his undercoat is coming out in handfuls! Hector is well suited for winter I suspect.
I think you have managed to post to everyone! I am hopeless at remembering, unless I take notes.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I had to write notes , Julie .The memory would have failed .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I had to write notes , Julie .The memory would have failed .


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,the same happened to me at one time but glad you found your way back.
> Karen,the moon was really clear with you .There was a murky haze over it here.
> Joyce,seems a few have given advice to enable you to use the Woolike .
> Melanie,good you are joining in and helping ,I hope .
> ...


Thank you, Ann. I have no idea, but not yet. Just getting started with selling patterns. Hubby is cautiously optimistic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try to stifle my frustration, Ann- knitting does help. Another scorching hot day in store for us- summer has arrived with a vengeance, and no gentle build up- we are warned to be careful when watering- I always hand-hold my hose. It is a bit of a performance, but my system of coiling it into the large bowl I bought is working- and I feel a lot better knowing it is safely in the house with me and Ringo. I had the stripping comb on Ringo earlier, his undercoat is coming out in handfuls! Hector is well suited for winter I suspect.
> I think you have managed to post to everyone! I am hopeless at remembering, unless I take notes.


I must take notes also.

Hopefully your hands will continue to improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I must take notes also.
> 
> Hopefully your hands will continue to improve.


Hopefully, thanks, JanetLee!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,the same happened to me at one time but glad you found your way back.
> Karen,the moon was really clear with you .There was a murky haze over it here.
> Joyce,seems a few have given advice to enable you to use the Woolike .
> Melanie,good you are joining in and helping ,I hope .
> ...


I've been meaning to reply to your Boo Knits suggestion, Ann. I would like to take part but with a different pattern if you wouldn't mind. I have a Boo pattern I bought ages ago and a kal would give me a push to start it. Would anybody object - I'll understand if anyone does.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've been meaning to reply to your Boo Knits suggestion, Ann. I would like to take part but with a different pattern if you wouldn't mind. I have a Boo pattern I bought ages ago and a kal would give me a push to start it. Would anybody object - I'll understand if anyone does.


It's fine by me!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda,no-one is obliged to do Dragons Wings and I would be grateful for your expertise having launched myself into the deep end with this idea !I have just done DW to make sure I knew how it went.I have done a few Boo designs .Just started a Dee O’Keefe one but gone against my decision not to do DK because it appealed to me as a gift for someone .Look forward to you joining with the Boo pattern of your choice .
Julie ,you would be happy here ,thunder and Lightening ,hail stones and wind .Snow forecast for tomorrow .Variety is the spice of life .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,the same happened to me at one time but glad you found your way back.
> Karen,the moon was really clear with you .There was a murky haze over it here.
> Joyce,seems a few have given advice to enable you to use the Woolike .
> Melanie,good you are joining in and helping ,I hope .
> ...


I never have thought about myself as expert lace knitter I sure do enjoy doing these pretty lace things though and I have had this one in my library for quite awhile. When are you thinking of starting this?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've been meaning to reply to your Boo Knits suggestion, Ann. I would like to take part but with a different pattern if you wouldn't mind. I have a Boo pattern I bought ages ago and a kal would give me a push to start it. Would anybody object - I'll understand if anyone does.


No problem at all. It will be fun to see and great that it will give you the motivation to do it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've been meaning to reply to your Boo Knits suggestion, Ann. I would like to take part but with a different pattern if you wouldn't mind. I have a Boo pattern I bought ages ago and a kal would give me a push to start it. Would anybody object - I'll understand if anyone does.


Ah ,sweet Linda, no one will mind at all, I am sure.

Ann, I have a stock photo site that takes more time than I like to update and maintain. I feel almost like it cuts into my photo time. Gary and I have been watching the Harry Potter movies one at a time, and I have been knitting when we do that. I really am getting some movement on the sweater. 

Julie, sometimes the waiting is the hardest. Hope you find out soon. Did you find some good yarn when you went looking last Tues?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> I've been meaning to reply to your Boo Knits suggestion, Ann. I would like to take part but with a different pattern if you wouldn't mind. I have a Boo pattern I bought ages ago and a kal would give me a push to start it. Would anybody object - I'll understand if anyone does.


OK by me, too. As a matter of fact, I have the Elizabeth Shawl pattern by Dee O'Keefe (and the Deborah Norville Serenity #1 sock weight yarn) waiting in the wings to make... just have to get some needle tips of the right size (oh, no! :sm16: :sm15: more stuff!!!) But I like the Dragonfly Wings, too...(oh, no! More yarn to get! And beads! :sm15: :sm09: !!!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, please knit what ever takes your fancy. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will enjoy knitting along with you. I'm going to my daughter's this weekend - delivering presents so may be out of touch for a couple of days ( depends how much the kids wear me out playing). Have a good weekend LPers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah ,sweet Linda, no one will mind at all, I am sure.
> 
> Ann, I have a stock photo site that takes more time than I like to update and maintain. I feel almost like it cuts into my photo time. Gary and I have been watching the Harry Potter movies one at a time, and I have been knitting when we do that. I really am getting some movement on the sweater.
> 
> Julie, sometimes the waiting is the hardest. Hope you find out soon. Did you find some good yarn when you went looking last Tues?


I was looking for cotton! and need more- may have to wait a bit! Odd how one accepts that!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Have plenty of cuddles ,Linda .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a wild box of 3 packs of 2 Aida sized cloth and quite a few uncarded DNC floss that arrived today.

Now to finish buying the 128 paper DMC cards from JoAnn's. I hope to find the discount coupon online. :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I have a wild box of 3 packs of 2 Aida sized cloth and quite a few uncarded DNC floss that arrived today.
> 
> Now to finish buying the 128 paper DMC cards from JoAnn's. I hope to find the discount coupon online. :sm15: :sm23:


Wooo Hooo!!! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great ,Karen.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


very pretty, stars are wonderfully dainty.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Beautiful work!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> very pretty, stars are wonderfully dainty.


Thanks Nancy. They have beads on them and are nice and sparkly too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you Vickie.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Those are fantastic. Love them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Those are very pretty indeed :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are very pretty indeed :sm24:


I agree! (re:Caryn's washcloths and stars.)


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn,you have made some beautiful stars and the washcloth is great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Those really came out nice, Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice collection of small projects Caryn. I think the red star might be my favorite.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


I really like your little collection here, Caryn. Very nice work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Del, Norma, Julie, Ann, Barbara, Melanie and Jan. I am enjoying fitting these little projects in- just started on another washcloth. Melanie, the red star is my favorite too. I’m giving away all the others, but keeping that one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Del, Norma, Julie, Ann, Barbara, Melanie and Jan. I am enjoying fitting these little projects in- just started on another washcloth. Melanie, the red star is my favorite too. I'm giving away all the others, but keeping that one


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Lovely work, Caryn

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Caryn -- Love the stars and dishcloths. Small projects are so satisfying. Fortunately, you can do them quickly, get the satisfaction and pride thrill and then do it again. Nice work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


Very nice!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!

Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:

https://www.allfreecrochet.com/Poncho-Patterns/Dragonfly-Crochet-Poncho

The second photo is of a poncho knit from Bernat Baby Boucle. I think this yarn found me because I sure don't remember buying any. There are 2 skeins, and even though all the label info is the same, they are definitely slightly different in color. The pattern says it is for a 12 month old, it seems a little larger than that. I added the drawstring to the neck so the poncho wouldn't stretch out and fall off little shoulders. This yarn was a struggle all the way through. One skein made this one, now there is one more skein to use up on a second poncho. I'd like to put it away and work on something else, but all my other projects in waiting need a lot of math done first, which I wasn't in the mood to do today. Plus, if I put the second skein away, I may never get it out and make the second poncho! Both of these ponchos will be donated to charity. There are several ways to get the pattern, this is one link. If you are registered with the Bernat web site, that would be the best source (no advertisements and other junk). If you have an app on your computer or device, such as Print Friendly, you can use that to filter out all the junk from the pattern on this site. The pattern itself is easy to follow, it's the yarn that gave me conniption fits!

https://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Kids/Easy-Kids-Knit-Poncho


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am currently in a projection where I am trying to see how many wedge knit doilies are possible from 4 95-yard skeins... I am hoping for 7...5 have been completed.

I will be going on to another color way and pattern once #7 has been tucked in and placed in the gallon baggie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


I noticed Caron Cakes in our local Emporium last time I was there- but I am trying not to use synthetics, so did not look closely other than seeing that it is multi -coloured.
The crochet looks good, none-the-less.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished a couple of wash cloths - one is the one DeEtta shared last session (belated thanks). Also sharing pics of a few of the knitted snowflakes I did from Elizabeth Ravenwood patterns.


That is a nice little collection, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Norma! I have figured out a way to postpone the second poncho. I really do need to get busy and make some tiny ornaments for the tiny tree. That way I can make a switch without leaving big gaps. Not sure hubby will even notice, he's not the observant type. Which would be even better! (If he didn't notice, I mean)

Julie- you have to check the labels carefully on the different brands of "cakes" yarn since they are not all the same. I didn't want the wool blend, so I got the one at Joann's. Choosing a color combination was difficult. Guess after all the years of doing things myself, it was hard to pick one that was already dyed to someone else's preferences. Not very impressed with the color combinations available, and most don't offer solid colors in the same weight and fiber content to use with the cakes. Also not impressed with the abrupt color changes. So....I'm probably not going to be one that rushes to the store to load up on cakes yarn when they go on sale. I would be better off getting the colors I want to work a pattern, changing the colors when I wanted to. More loose ends, I know. But I've gotten much better at working in loose ends, and it's worth doing to get the colors to change at a place I think is good. At least I've had the experience of trying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thank you Julie and Norma! I have figured out a way to postpone the second poncho. I really do need to get busy and make some tiny ornaments for the tiny tree. That way I can make a switch without leaving big gaps. Not sure hubby will even notice, he's not the observant type. Which would be even better! (If he didn't notice, I mean)
> 
> Julie- you have to check the labels carefully on the different brands of "cakes" yarn since they are not all the same. I didn't want the wool blend, so I got the one at Joann's. Choosing a color combination was difficult. Guess after all the years of doing things myself, it was hard to pick one that was already dyed to someone else's preferences. Not very impressed with the color combinations available, and most don't offer solid colors in the same weight and fiber content to use with the cakes. Also not impressed with the abrupt color changes. So....I'm probably not going to be one that rushes to the store to load up on cakes yarn when they go on sale. I would be better off getting the colors I want to work a pattern, changing the colors when I wanted to. More loose ends, I know. But I've gotten much better at working in loose ends, and it's worth doing to get the colors to change at a place I think is good. At least I've had the experience of trying it!


 :sm24: Thanks, Joyce- of course I don't have the range of outlets, unless I shop on line, and then it is so hard to gauge colour! I so much prefer weaving in wool, but am most taken with the braided join that I found thanks to DeEtta.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - the dragonflies are really cute. I have not tried the Cakes yet but am 1) trying to use up stash yarn, and 2) am finding it hard to use the variegated yarns I already have (plain SS is just not my thing, lol). Thanks for the tip on the color changes. I can see where not having to weave in ends would be nice however.

I am moving along with the Dragon Flight MKAL shawl. The new yarn is nice on the hands and slides quite well. Although it splits into its component strands (sort of like knitting with embroidery floss) so one must be careful. It should not require much blocking when finished so that is a bonus.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie

ps - Julie, we are having a cold snap and our temps are in the high single digits to low teens C (45 to 55 F). Want some of my unwanted coolness? :-D


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely work, Caryn
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- Love the stars and dishcloths. Small projects are so satisfying. Fortunately, you can do them quickly, get the satisfaction and pride thrill and then do it again. Nice work.


Thank you DeEtta. I really enjoyed the construction of the dishcloth you shared. By the way, did you ever finish writing the charts for those mini doilies we once did? I was just looking at mine the other day and thought of that. Just curious


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice!


Thanks JanetLee.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


Joyce, hope you are feeling better today. Your dragonfly shawl looks great! The little poncho is very cute too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - the dragonflies are really cute. I have not tried the Cakes yet but am 1) trying to use up stash yarn, and 2) am finding it hard to use the variegated yarns I already have (plain SS is just not my thing, lol). Thanks for the tip on the color changes. I can see where not having to weave in ends would be nice however.
> 
> I am moving along with the Dragon Flight MKAL shawl. The new yarn is nice on the hands and slides quite well. Although it splits into its component strands (sort of like knitting with embroidery floss) so one must be careful. It should not require much blocking when finished so that is a bonus.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are moving right along and enjoying the dragon flight shawl knitting! 
I just talked to my mom in south Fl and she was complaining that it was cold at 
65 F, lol. It is in the 30's here in western NC today and we had 10 inches of snow on Friday and Sat!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


Sorry about your sinus headache, they are nasty. I love the little dragonflies. I have steered away from the cake type Yarns for precisely the reason you weren't crazy about them. I haven't liked the abrupt color changes. I like a long graduated change in color. Good luck with your tree changes. At least your hubby got it out!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you DeEtta. I really enjoyed the construction of the dishcloth you shared. By the way, did you ever finish writing the charts for those mini doilies we once did? I was just looking at mine the other day and thought of that. Just curious


Caryn -- yep, I finished the charts and got them bound into a volume. Because of cost limitations, I only had a few volumes copied and bound. One of which I sent to the original designer. I received a lovely note from her. Because of shift of my focus to my Mom, I haven't followed up on it. I believe there were 36 different designs. All charted and photographed now. I sent some of the duplicates that I had to make when testing the charts to Ronne who was an active member here for several years. She was planning on doing some curtains out of crocheted doilies and indicated that she'd like to have any left overs that I had. But even at that, I still have the 36 original pieces stacked in a box waiting for?????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sorry about your sinus headache, they are nasty. I love the little dragonflies. I have steered away from the cake type Yarns for precisely the reason you weren't crazy about them. I haven't liked the abrupt color changes. I like a long graduated change in color. Good luck with your tree changes. At least your hubby got it out!


Sinus headaches seem to hit me with no rhyme or reason. Cleared up suddenly in the middle of the night so I got up for awhile to get some necessary things done. We got a total of about 4" of snow Friday night to Saturday evening, my son's house is further west of mine and he got slightly more. The roads are OK today, but I'm staying home from church services just to relax a little.

If they hadn't been on sale, I probably wouldn't have gotten these particular cake yarns. But at least I've tried it and know better now. Guess I'm pickier than I thought I was about color combinations and where they start and stop. The fact that you can't get companion solids in the same fiber and weight is a big negative for me, too.

It looks like with a larger tree, you can put decorations where ever you want to and it looks OK. It all seems to balance out somehow. But with a little 3 foot tree, you definitely have to have a plan, and a theme would be good also. I'm going to wait until a weekday morning when I'm home alone to re-do the little tree. About half of what he put up is OK, but why he put the largest things in the box on this little tree, I don't have a clue. It kind of scares me that his memory is loosing pieces. My Mom died from complications of Alzheimer's, I sure don't want to go through that again. But like I said, he's not very observant, so if I don't say anything, he probably won't even notice the changes. Live and learn.....

Since I played hookie from Church this morning, I've spent a good part of it decorating the fireplace mantle in the living room. There is a large crack in the dry wall which I've filled in with Spackle and will paint later on. Two months before we moved into this house, Hurricane Hugo came through and knocked down a large tree that went across a corner of the deck and on to a corner of the house, and the house has continued to shift since then. Sometimes I wonder if this house should just be knocked down and rebuilt. That would probably be faster and cheaper than fixing everything. I'm happy with what I've put up this year, I don't put everything out that I have for the mantle, switch it around a little. I sure enjoy the cheerful Christmas decorations! I may put a few small things in other places in the house, just for fun!

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the dragonfly shrug and little poncho. Such a great feeling to get things done!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sinus headaches seem to hit me with no rhyme or reason. Cleared up suddenly in the middle of the night so I got up for awhile to get some necessary things done. We got a total of about 4" of snow Friday night to Saturday evening, my son's house is further west of mine and he got slightly more. The roads are OK today, but I'm staying home from church services just to relax a little.
> 
> If they hadn't been on sale, I probably wouldn't have gotten these particular cake yarns. But at least I've tried it and know better now. Guess I'm pickier than I thought I was about color combinations and where they start and stop. The fact that you can't get companion solids in the same fiber and weight is a big negative for me, too.
> 
> ...


You might want to note that the headache went AFTER the storm dumped its load. Both Mom and I have headaches prior to a storm. It is inherited... so I suspect my blood grandmother and her sister had them too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You might want to note that the headache went AFTER the storm dumped its load. Both Mom and I have headaches prior to a storm. It is inherited... so I suspect my blood grandmother and her sister had them too.


Headaches can be caused by just about anything, I think. And sometimes very complicated to figure out the true causes. A neighbor of my son's has sinus migraines when there is a sudden big change in the air temperature. Only once, I had a headache that made my head feel like a balloon about to pop- a tornado passed right overhead and the rapid changes in barometric pressure got me. There have been several tornadoes and hurricanes pass through since then and no headaches. Maybe it depends on where the person is located in relationship to the eye. Winds are higher on one side of the eye than on the other (I don't remember which side now, darn it!). But I sure got the worst of that one! I have heard people who were home when a tornado destroyed their home and they talked about pressure in their head and ears popping were almost unbearable. And actually, my headache yesterday was during the snowfall. But I didn't have any trouble Friday when the snow was falling. Like I said, it seems complicated! One of these days I should probably keep a headache journal, noting the weather, what I've eaten, stress, etc. Just need a way to do it quickly each day since my days fly by and I never get as much done as I need to as it is.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


Nice poncho & shrug; and despite the fits it gave you, I really like the second one!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nice poncho & shrug; and despite the fits it gave you, I really like the second one!


Thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- yep, I finished the charts and got them bound into a volume. Because of cost limitations, I only had a few volumes copied and bound. One of which I sent to the original designer. I received a lovely note from her. Because of shift of my focus to my Mom, I haven't followed up on it. I believe there were 36 different designs. All charted and photographed now. I sent some of the duplicates that I had to make when testing the charts to Ronne who was an active member here for several years. She was planning on doing some curtains out of crocheted doilies and indicated that she'd like to have any left overs that I had. But even at that, I still have the 36 original pieces stacked in a box waiting for?????


That is wonderful that you were able to accomplish that and I am sure the original designer really appreciated it. Well, if it is ever published, I would gladly purchase a copy. The ones you shared with us were beautiful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is wonderful that you were able to accomplish that and I am sure the original designer really appreciated it. Well, if it is ever published, I would gladly purchase a copy. The ones you shared with us were beautiful.


Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


I'm not sure the word exquisite is suitable. Oh, what gorgeous designs! I am in awe of the talent among the KP participants!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well hubby pulled out the tiny artificial Christmas tree. He then proceeded to put the largest ornaments he could find on it. It looks awful. Sometime next week, during the day, when I'm home and he isn't, it will be rearranged so I can stand to look at it. It hasn't helped that I've had a sinus headache all day today, that's enough to make me grumpy on the most perfect day!
> 
> Finally got around to taking some photos of my recent projects. Right now, I'm almost done sewing partial seams on both ends of the piece in the first photo to make it into a shrug. There has been so much positive response to the "cake" type yarns, that when I saw Premier brand Sweet Rolls on sale at Joann's, 3 for $10.00, I decided to try it out. I got 3 "cakes" and used most of it to make this piece. The yarn was very soft to work with, but I'm not too crazy about the abrupt color changes. It works in this piece because I modified a pattern intended for this type of yarn. The pattern, by the way, is "Dragonfly Poncho". I've crochet many different kinds of patterns, but not a dragonfly! Even my little grandson was able to recognize the dragonflies scattered across the piece. The pattern is for a poncho, but I only made one long rectangle for the shrug I wanted. Here is the link to the free pattern:
> 
> ...


Joyce, so sorry for the headache you dealt with today. At least you won't have to get the tree out, just rearrange it a bit.

forgot to say how much I like your projects. The dragonfly shrug is going to be so cute. Love the poncho.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am currently in a projection where I am trying to see how many wedge knit doilies are possible from 4 95-yard skeins... I am hoping for 7...5 have been completed.
> 
> I will be going on to another color way and pattern once #7 has been tucked in and placed in the gallon baggie.


Wow, Karen, you are knitting up a storm. Pics when you are done, please


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- yep, I finished the charts and got them bound into a volume. Because of cost limitations, I only had a few volumes copied and bound. One of which I sent to the original designer. I received a lovely note from her. Because of shift of my focus to my Mom, I haven't followed up on it. I believe there were 36 different designs. All charted and photographed now. I sent some of the duplicates that I had to make when testing the charts to Ronne who was an active member here for several years. She was planning on doing some curtains out of crocheted doilies and indicated that she'd like to have any left overs that I had. But even at that, I still have the 36 original pieces stacked in a box waiting for?????


Wow, lots of beautiful work in that volume.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Oh, yes, LOTS of beautiful work in that volume. Love those.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Wow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do. 

We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.

Anyway, I am ready for Christmas, earlier than I have ever been. And it feels great.

This morning we saw a fox in our yard. We saw him jump all 4 feet up in the air and came down 2 ft away from where he started and caught a mouse. I did manage to get some pics, but two of them are through a cloudy window. Turned out pretty good anyway.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great Fox, Bev. And already decorated??? You put me to shame....... Now you can just kick back and enjoy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


Nice Christmas story Bev. And love the fox!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Ooooh, so pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


Great story & photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - the dragonflies are really cute. I have not tried the Cakes yet but am 1) trying to use up stash yarn, and 2) am finding it hard to use the variegated yarns I already have (plain SS is just not my thing, lol). Thanks for the tip on the color changes. I can see where not having to weave in ends would be nice however.
> 
> I am moving along with the Dragon Flight MKAL shawl. The new yarn is nice on the hands and slides quite well. Although it splits into its component strands (sort of like knitting with embroidery floss) so one must be careful. It should not require much blocking when finished so that is a bonus.
> 
> ...


That would be so welcome, Melanie- my bedroom tonight is pushing 28C. The fan is on it's way but not here yet!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Awe inspiring!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love the card and the fox is an incredible shoot :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, so sorry for the headache you dealt with today. At least you won't have to get the tree out, just rearrange it a bit.
> 
> forgot to say how much I like your projects. The dragonfly shrug is going to be so cute. Love the poncho.


Headache was strange, suddenly there, suddenly gone. I'll have to think about it and try to figure out what happened. Thanks for the sympathy, it's much appreciated! I think hubby may be to the point that I will have to be in charge of the Christmas tree decorating from now on. He's done it for years, but he is either tired of doing it or his memory is making it hard for him to enjoy doing. He was out of town the first weekend in Dec., I should have gotten the tree done then and see if he was happy about it or not.

Thanks for sharing your photos, they are just like being there! I laughed my socks off when I saw video last night of the football game played during the snow storm. The news folks call it "snow ball" and said the game lasted 4 1/2 hours. Brrrrrr, not for me!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Wow, each one is more beautiful than the next. What an accomplishment to have knitted them all and charted them! It certainly seems like you should have them displayed somehow.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


How wonderful to be so organized and all ready for Christmas! Those cards are adorable and very clever. 
Aren't those foxes amazing. We had some around awhile ago, but they didn't come back this year. Great picture of the mouse catch


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great Fox, Bev. And already decorated??? You put me to shame....... Now you can just kick back and enjoy.


Thanks so much, DeEtta.  I must admit I am pretty proud of myself. This has NEVER happened before.  Usually, I get the decorations up just before Christmas and keep them up all through January to enjoy them a little longer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice Christmas story Bev. And love the fox!


Thanks so much, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love the card and the fox is an incredible shoot :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma. We were so tickled to see him. Getting pics was like the icing on the cake.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Headache was strange, suddenly there, suddenly gone. I'll have to think about it and try to figure out what happened. Thanks for the sympathy, it's much appreciated! I think hubby may be to the point that I will have to be in charge of the Christmas tree decorating from now on. He's done it for years, but he is either tired of doing it or his memory is making it hard for him to enjoy doing. He was out of town the first weekend in Dec., I should have gotten the tree done then and see if he was happy about it or not.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos, they are just like being there! I laughed my socks off when I saw video last night of the football game played during the snow storm. The news folks call it "snow ball" and said the game lasted 4 1/2 hours. Brrrrrr, not for me!!!


Thanks so much, Joyce. Wasn't that game incredible? I saw where they shoveled off the lines on the field, so the players knew where they were. It was amazing. Like you, we were quite thankful to be in our warm livingroom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> How wonderful to be so organized and all ready for Christmas! Those cards are adorable and very clever.
> Aren't those foxes amazing. We had some around awhile ago, but they didn't come back this year. Great picture of the mouse catch


Thanks so much, Caryn. Well, I am pretty amazed at myself. It has never happened before.  Probably won't again. It always seems like a much larger job than it is. We had fun coming up with the extra on those Christmas cards. And we would really like to go to a warm beach this time of year. 

I love foxes. We had never seen one before this year. We will be on the look out now for sure.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


They are beautiful. That's a wonderful collection.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


I love your card! Glad you are all decorated and thank you for the good story of the felted socks. You really catch the best scenes for pictures, Bev. Love the fox pictures.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be so welcome, Melanie- my bedroom tonight is pushing 28C. The fan is on it's way but not here yet!


Hope it gets there soon, Julie. That temp would make for uncomfortable sleeping.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Question for everyone. Do any of you get a pop up ad for an amazon card? It completely takes over the web page and you can’t hit the back arrow to get back here; you have to close the website. This is Knitting Paradise is the only website where it happens. I may send a message to Admin about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Question for everyone. Do any of you get a pop up ad for an amazon card? It completely takes over the web page and you can't hit the back arrow to get back here; you have to close the website. This is Knitting Paradise is the only website where it happens. I may send a message to Admin about it.


I would be contacting Admin- I have heard several people grumbling about this happening- only on KP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope it gets there soon, Julie. That temp would make for uncomfortable sleeping.


Apparently it is on it's way- delivery from Wellington!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be contacting Admin- I have heard several people grumbling about this happening- only on KP!


I sent them a message a few minutes ago and will let the group know what they say. Not happy that others are having it happen but I'm glad yo know it's not just me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Question for everyone. Do any of you get a pop up ad for an amazon card? It completely takes over the web page and you can't hit the back arrow to get back here; you have to close the website. This is Knitting Paradise is the only website where it happens. I may send a message to Admin about it.


Yes, I get it all the time. I made the mistake of clicking on it, so I thought that was why. I have seen a discussion on the digest with suggestions on how to stop it, but I haven't tried any. I will report to admin now too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Joyce. Wasn't that game incredible? I saw where they shoveled off the lines on the field, so the players knew where they were. It was amazing. Like you, we were quite thankful to be in our warm livingroom.


Amazing that the players were down on the field plowing (literally) through the snow, also amazing that there were people in the stands watching. I told my hubby I wondered why they didn't have a covered arena, he said they always play out in the open in that place. Well, I'm impressed by both the players and the audience. I'm just not that hardy of a person! Give me a cozy living room or bed, and I'm happy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Amazing that the players were down on the field plowing (literally) through the snow, also amazing that there were people in the stands watching. I told my hubby I wondered why they didn't have a covered arena, he said they always play out in the open in that place. Well, I'm impressed by both the players and the audience. I'm just not that hardy of a person! Give me a cozy living room or bed, and I'm happy.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: I don't know which is funniest... mud or snow. Although with mud who can tell what team is playing on either side? :sm15:

Has a player ever intentionally switched sides just to get the game more interesting?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I love your card! Glad you are all decorated and thank you for the good story of the felted socks. You really catch the best scenes for pictures, Bev. Love the fox pictures.


Thanks, Barbara. We had fun doing the card.  So happy about the fox.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


Great fox pics and I love your card, Bev. We are just starting to get the decorating done too. I especially love the lights in mid winter. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great fox pics and I love your card, Bev. We are just starting to get the decorating done too. I especially love the lights in mid winter. :sm01:


And I feel rather Grinch-like in the heat- so hard as a Northern Hemisphere person by birth, to get enthusiastic when it is sweltering!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great fox pics and I love your card, Bev. We are just starting to get the decorating done too. I especially love the lights in mid winter. :sm01:


Thanks so much, Linda. Appreciate you comments. Got the tree decorated today. There are a few presents coming yet. So, only a few to wrap. Talked to my DD and we planned out our Christmas food rotation and Lasagna for Christmas dinner!!! Yay! Easy peasey.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I feel rather Grinch-like in the heat- so hard as a Northern Hemisphere person by birth, to get enthusiastic when it is sweltering!


I have always wondered how I would react to Christmas in the heat. Not sure I would do any better than you, dear.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thank you Julie and Norma! I have figured out a way to postpone the second poncho. I really do need to get busy and make some tiny ornaments for the tiny tree. That way I can make a switch without leaving big gaps. Not sure hubby will even notice, he's not the observant type. Which would be even better! (If he didn't notice, I mean)
> 
> Julie- you have to check the labels carefully on the different brands of "cakes" yarn since they are not all the same. I didn't want the wool blend, so I got the one at Joann's. Choosing a color combination was difficult. Guess after all the years of doing things myself, it was hard to pick one that was already dyed to someone else's preferences. Not very impressed with the color combinations available, and most don't offer solid colors in the same weight and fiber content to use with the cakes. Also not impressed with the abrupt color changes. So....I'm probably not going to be one that rushes to the store to load up on cakes yarn when they go on sale. I would be better off getting the colors I want to work a pattern, changing the colors when I wanted to. More loose ends, I know. But I've gotten much better at working in loose ends, and it's worth doing to get the colors to change at a place I think is good. At least I've had the experience of trying it!


I like your reasoning. Some of the color changes are rather abrupt, and not always in a good spot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks, Joyce- of course I don't have the range of outlets, unless I shop on line, and then it is so hard to gauge colour! I so much prefer weaving in wool, but am most taken with the braided join that I found thanks to DeEtta.


I like this join also! Have used it several times and it has worked great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- that is most kind. I've attached pictures of the various designs. Even though the pages are on their side, I think you can see the patterns.


Oh my! That is stunning. What a wonderful item to have in the pattern library!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's our Christmas card this year. It's a picture I got last winter. I put the scarves on. Gary came up with the "So, Where's The Beach?!?" I just get 4x6's printed up and get name labels and put our Christmas greetings on them and stick them to the back of the photo. So quick and easy. Our church has mailboxes for us all (it's not a very large church, but large enough), and it is so quick and easy to do.
> 
> We got our Christmas village up, bought the last of the gifts and got some packages ready to go yesterday, put up the tree today-needs to be decorated, and got the Christmas socks up. And we have a gazillion felt Christmas socks of different patterns, sized from 3-4 inches, with bells etc, sewn on them. A friend of the family had a sister that made them for friends and family-one a year. I think she started in the 1950's. A couple have actual old sleigh bells on them-they sound so musically. We got one for each of the kids, each Christmas. And when they left home they took their socks with them. Then the lady who make them died, (not sure when, but I know we have a sock dated 2000) and we got some of hers. And my friend is now 100 years old and in a nursing home. So we got all of hers. They are amazing.
> 
> ...


Very nice photographs! And yes, can see the tail.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I feel rather Grinch-like in the heat- so hard as a Northern Hemisphere person by birth, to get enthusiastic when it is sweltering!


Julie, I felt just like that when we lived in Florida. It just never really felt like the holiday season to me. Sure hope you get that fan soon!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Question for everyone. Do any of you get a pop up ad for an amazon card? It completely takes over the web page and you can't hit the back arrow to get back here; you have to close the website. This is Knitting Paradise is the only website where it happens. I may send a message to Admin about it.


I have had this happen several times. Admin is aware of it and is working on it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have had this happen several times. Admin is aware of it and is working on it.


Thanks for the update on that issue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I feel rather Grinch-like in the heat- so hard as a Northern Hemisphere person by birth, to get enthusiastic when it is sweltering!


I can understand that, Julie, I hope you can find a cooling breeze.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Linda. Appreciate you comments. Got the tree decorated today. There are a few presents coming yet. So, only a few to wrap. Talked to my DD and we planned out our Christmas food rotation and Lasagna for Christmas dinner!!! Yay! Easy peasey.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have always wondered how I would react to Christmas in the heat. Not sure I would do any better than you, dear.


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I like this join also! Have used it several times and it has worked great.


I am most impressed with the results I have had!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, I felt just like that when we lived in Florida. It just never really felt like the holiday season to me. Sure hope you get that fan soon!


Thanks, Caryn! The fan arrived a few minutes ago- just need to unpack and assemble it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can understand that, Julie, I hope you can find a cooling breeze.


 :sm24: 
Ringo and I are stuck inside, because the builders are back on the job.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice photographs! And yes, can see the tail.


Thanks, JanetLee. We are going to be keeping our eye out and also the camera.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caryn! The fan arrived a few minutes ago- just need to unpack and assemble it!


Yay!!!!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Question for everyone. Do any of you get a pop up ad for an amazon card? It completely takes over the web page and you can't hit the back arrow to get back here; you have to close the website. This is Knitting Paradise is the only website where it happens. I may send a message to Admin about it.


Haven't had that happen to me--yet! thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


I have it running in the bedroom- the temperature remains the same- but it feels cooler!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caryn! The fan arrived a few minutes ago- just need to unpack and assemble it!


I wouldn't be without mine in the heat :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't be without mine in the heat :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Indeed- it makes such a difference!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn’t mess with hair or makeup and I’m incredibly pale without any. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


It is lovely, Barbara. Love it in cream.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


It is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


Oh, that's beautiful! You did a wonderful job on it, & Toni designed a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is lovely, Barbara. Love it in cream.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, that's beautiful! You did a wonderful job on it, & Toni designed a beautiful scarf.


Thank you, Del. Toni certainly did a beautiful design. I'm a tad nupped out right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


Barbara, that is a very harsh judgement on your looks, I guess you were wearing make-up when we met! Toni is really quite the designer now-a-days! Has anyone heard how she is faring after her injury?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Del. Toni certainly did a beautiful design. I'm a tad nupped out right now.


There were certainly plenty of nupps!! I have not yet blocked mine but am hopeful some of the nupps will pop. Love yours in cream, very classic color.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara, that is a very harsh judgement on your looks, I guess you were wearing make-up when we met! Toni is really quite the designer now-a-days! Has anyone heard how she is faring after her injury?


I think she is getting better. We see her occasionally on Ravelry but she is taking things slow.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh Barbara! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think she is getting better. We see her occasionally on Ravelry but she is taking things slow.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara, that is a very harsh judgement on your looks, I guess you were wearing make-up when we met! Toni is really quite the designer now-a-days! Has anyone heard how she is faring after her injury?


I was wearing makeup when we met. I don't wear a lot, though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> There were certainly plenty of nupps!! I have not yet blocked mine but am hopeful some of the nupps will pop. Love yours in cream, very classic color.


Nupps AND beads, what was I thinking? I do like the outcome.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh Barbara! Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks so much, Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I was wearing makeup when we met. I don't wear a lot, though.


 :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


very pretty, curious over length?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the update on that issue.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caryn! The fan arrived a few minutes ago- just need to unpack and assemble it!


And I am sure it is plugged in by now and going full speed! Bet it feels good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't be without mine in the heat :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


This is why I love ceiling fans. We have put them in every house we have lived in. And yes, even if we move in the winter, up they go. They also help with the heating in the winter. A win-win situation.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is lovely, Barbara. Love it in cream.


I agree! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


Looks wonderful, Barbara. Great work


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara, that is a very harsh judgement on your looks, I guess you were wearing make-up when we met! Toni is really quite the designer now-a-days! Has anyone heard how she is faring after her injury?


I must have missed that, Julie. What injury did Tony have?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


Headless or Not, that is one gorgeous scarf. Congrats. Really lovely.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.

As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.

If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


Very cool, Melanie. Give Toni our best and we do want pics of the two of you doing that yarn crawl.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> very pretty, curious over length?


It ended up at 90",pretty long but I am not tall tall but tall enough to handle it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> There were certainly plenty of nupps!! I have not yet blocked mine but am hopeful some of the nupps will pop. Love yours in cream, very classic color.


I think mine popped a bit. But they are definitely visible!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I agree! :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Looks wonderful, Barbara. Great work


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Headless or Not, that is one gorgeous scarf. Congrats. Really lovely.


Thanks so much, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


You never cease to amaze me, Melanie. That would be a hoot to see you yarn shopping on a motorcycle.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finally finish the final Estonian lace MAL, this one is by Toni Lorenz. I intentionally cut my head off in the picture. Didn't mess with hair or makeup and I'm incredibly pale without any. ????


Your scarf is gorgeous, Barbara.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


Looking very cool on that motorcycle, Melanie. You certainly do not lack in having a variety of transportation modes


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


I took that motorcycle course several years ago. The lady teaching it should not have been a teacher. One of those ladies who only converses with men. You know the type. But otherwise the class was fun. I did a lot of practice in a church parking lot! Plenty of room there.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> It ended up at 90",pretty long but I am not tall tall but tall enough to handle it.


was thinking that there was enough to look lush and luxirious folded like that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And I am sure it is plugged in by now and going full speed! Bet it feels good.


It does- nice to be able to cool down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I must have missed that, Julie. What injury did Tony have?


I think it was that she was bitten by a cat, in her job at the vets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was that she was bitten by a cat, in her job at the vets.


Oh my, that can be very nasty. Several years ago while I the Army I was badly bitten by a coworker's cat. Very nasty, was infected. My hand was really swollen, could not type for about a week. Her injury sounds like it must be a lot worse. Hope she is all right.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


Hmmmm...you can stuff quite a lot into saddle bags! :sm15: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


That looks fun. I am quite envious :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My latest venture. DH purchased a motorcycle for us to have as transportation when traveling in the coach with the helo trailer (no way to bring a car). Never having ridden a motorcycle before except as a passenger it was all new to me. You have to take (and pass) the beginner safety class in order to get your license endorsement which is required to ride in any of the states. The class provides the motorcycle which is the one I am on in the picture. Ours is a bit larger and more powerful. While I can legally ride a motorcycle now, I want to find a small beginner bike to either borrow or rent so I can practice. Something similar to the class bike. Our roads are really busy here so I will be in an empty parking lot for sure until I am more confident.
> 
> As for knitting, I am moving along with Dragon Flight although the rows are getting longer so fewer rows get done each day. I still am not sure if I will bead the border.
> 
> If DH and I are up by Toni's area we (Toni and I) will have to do a yarn crawl on the motorcycles. Yarn is light and squishy so it will be easy to carry. What a hoot seeing two ladies yarn shopping on motorcycles! :sm02:


It sounds like fun, Melanie, happy riding.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Can’t believe how many posts there are .Excuse the general reply please.
We have a great group of talented people ,weaving ,crochet ,cross stitch ,tatting ,pattern designing ,photography etc .
Now we have our very own Queen Bee riding a motor bike .What next ?I can imagine some stunt riding .
Toni is slowly recovering from her injury .That silly cat didn’t realise Toni was trying to help .
Catch you all later .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that can be very nasty. Several years ago while I the Army I was badly bitten by a coworker's cat. Very nasty, was infected. My hand was really swollen, could not type for about a week. Her injury sounds like it must be a lot worse. Hope she is all right.


That does not sound like it was nice, I am hoping Toni is all ok!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Can't believe how many posts there are .Excuse the general reply please.
> We have a great group of talented people ,weaving ,crochet ,cross stitch ,tatting ,pattern designing ,photography etc .
> Now we have our very own Queen Bee riding a motor bike .What next ?I can imagine some stunt riding .
> Toni is slowly recovering from her injury .That silly cat didn't realise Toni was trying to help .
> Catch you all later .


A general reply is better than no reply at all! Sometimes in the heat, I find it hard to respond. Glad Toni is on the mend.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your scarf is gorgeous, Barbara.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Can't believe how many posts there are .Excuse the general reply please.
> We have a great group of talented people ,weaving ,crochet ,cross stitch ,tatting ,pattern designing ,photography etc .
> Now we have our very own Queen Bee riding a motor bike .What next ?I can imagine some stunt riding .
> Toni is slowly recovering from her injury .That silly cat didn't realise Toni was trying to help .
> Catch you all later .


I am in the same boat, Ann. We had company for a week, surprise birthday party for DH, helping home bound aunt and uncle. Very little knitting. I have a few FO I should share but haven't had time for that either.

Take care all!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet. 

Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed. 

In any case, I'm really excited. As a temporary measure we placed some wood on top of the cabinet to protect it until the countertops are installed. I wrapped those boards in some plastic sheeting so they could be wiped off and I wouldn't have to worry about cleanliness while waiting for the final tops. 

I guess one could say that Santa's made his first visit to my house with promises of coming again soon. I thought you might like to see some quick pics that I snapped last night. The new cabinets really match the existing ones except for slight variation in color, but time and the sun will deal with that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Yay!! I loved my new kitchen (still do) when we did a complete remodel a couple of years ago. It is so nice to have plenty of storage space and counter space! Congrats on your new spaces.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Great Christmas present to yourself! Cabinets look wonderful, Belle!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does- nice to be able to cool down.


Glad to hear your fan is working and you're able to cool down somewhat.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Melanie and Joyce. Yep -- no extravagant purchases of knitting needles this year. Since my son died and my Mom has slipped into another world, Christmas has been a bit flat. For several years now, I've tried to do something nice for someone outside of my immediate circle - I suppose you could call it one of those random acts of kindness. This year, I decided I was the one in need of a nice happening. And this is pretty special.....


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Nice - the cabinets are so spacious and lovely wood. Enjoy, and use in good health what color will the new tops be?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Caryn -- the new counter top will basically be white with black/grey and flecks of very dark brown. A nice cool color which I think will work well with the stainless steel sink. I've tried to take a pic with the sample sitting next to one of the stainless steel canisters. As you can tell the older counter laminate had a fair amount of pink in it which gave it a warm tone -- so this one will be very different in effect, but I'm thinking that the warmth of the oak cabinets will offset the coolness of the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad to hear your fan is working and you're able to cool down somewhat.


Thanks Caryn!
It works at night- another hot day, and I have tasks I must get done!


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Its lovely. Lovely knitting.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice cabinets, never hurts to expand counter and storage space. You obviously bake a lot, certain I can smell those delicious aromas way up here. I too have one of those chrome racks and it is just so convenient not to have to bend over to get the heavier cast iron pots and pans from inside a cabinet. Merry Christmas to yourself :sm10: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Oh my, but I am envious! I am wanting to do something similar with ours. Except we have an island and I am wanting to make that about twice the size it is. When I was cleaning the doors/drawer fronts over the weekend I was daydreaming on how I wanted to change it. Eventually.

Love all that new space!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Melanie and Joyce. Yep -- no extravagant purchases of knitting needles this year. Since my son died and my Mom has slipped into another world, Christmas has been a bit flat. For several years now, I've tried to do something nice for someone outside of my immediate circle - I suppose you could call it one of those random acts of kindness. This year, I decided I was the one in need of a nice happening. And this is pretty special.....


Good for you. Sometimes we do need to spoil ourselves. But to me, this is not spoiling, it is essential maintenance!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta what lovely cabinets you have chosen .Wood has natural variations in shading so all will be super duper when finished .I wonder if you fancy popping over and making mine look as tidy as yours do ?
I have a small room at the back and decided a spring clean would be a good idea and that some items needed re-locating .I have only done half and stopped as I was tired so the kitchen is a mess until I get everything in place .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- the new counter top will basically be white with black/grey and flecks of very dark brown. A nice cool color which I think will work well with the stainless steel sink. I've tried to take a pic with the sample sitting next to one of the stainless steel canisters. As you can tell the older counter laminate had a fair amount of pink in it which gave it a warm tone -- so this one will be very different in effect, but I'm thinking that the warmth of the oak cabinets will offset the coolness of the color.


Oh yes, that will look great. How exciting.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful. Oh, to have a kitchen with lots of counter space! and storage!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to show you kind folks the little lace project I finished yesterday.

Thanks for looking.

JanetLee

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512546-1.html#11739441


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Your Doll looks perfect in her lovely cape ,Janet Lee
I always fancied getting one of those dolls but didn’t see any when I was in the States .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Can't believe how many posts there are .Excuse the general reply please.
> We have a great group of talented people ,weaving ,crochet ,cross stitch ,tatting ,pattern designing ,photography etc .
> Now we have our very own Queen Bee riding a motor bike .What next ?I can imagine some stunt riding .
> Toni is slowly recovering from her injury .That silly cat didn't realise Toni was trying to help .
> Catch you all later .


I am glad Toni is recovering slowly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was that she was bitten by a cat, in her job at the vets.


Oh, my! Cat bites can be nasty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Your kitchen is great. All that space :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Oh, DeEtta, that does look so very nice. Wonderful new space. Those cabinets look so nice. Can't wait to see the countertops.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- the new counter top will basically be white with black/grey and flecks of very dark brown. A nice cool color which I think will work well with the stainless steel sink. I've tried to take a pic with the sample sitting next to one of the stainless steel canisters. As you can tell the older counter laminate had a fair amount of pink in it which gave it a warm tone -- so this one will be very different in effect, but I'm thinking that the warmth of the oak cabinets will offset the coolness of the color.


Wow, I think they will look fabulous when finished. Hugs:re flat Christmas. So glad you are doing something special for you this year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

She looks so in her cape, JanetLee :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to show you kind folks the little lace project I finished yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


Oh, my, JanetLee! What an adorable pattern. Soon you will be too busy designing to post regularly.  Isn't it interesting how many designers have come out of the LP?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, but I am envious! I am wanting to do something similar with ours. Except we have an island and I am wanting to make that about twice the size it is. When I was cleaning the doors/drawer fronts over the weekend I was daydreaming on how I wanted to change it. Eventually.
> 
> Love all that new space!


One of my favorite cabinet features in my kitchen are the pan drawers. I have three deep drawers under the cooktop for the pans. Actually there are four drawers but the top one is shallow so it only holds the most used utensils (cooking). All of my pans excepting the saute'/fry pans are only stacked two high so no more pulling out a huge stack of pans. The saute' pans are in stacks of four or five. Since there are drawers, I just pull out the drawer and get what I want. No squatting and reaching to the back of a cabinet. Just something to keep in mind when you change your kitchen. The drawers are the same depth as a standard cabinet.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to show you kind folks the little lace project I finished yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


That looks just great! :sm24: :sm24: Yay, you for putting it on Ravelry.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to show you kind folks the little lace project I finished yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


What a pretty lace pattern for a cape. Looks great on the AGD.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta what lovely cabinets you have chosen .Wood has natural variations in shading so all will be super duper when finished .I wonder if you fancy popping over and making mine look as tidy as yours do ?
> I have a small room at the back and decided a spring clean would be a good idea and that some items needed re-locating .I have only done half and stopped as I was tired so the kitchen is a mess until I get everything in place .


Ann, it seems that the more I clean up the more there is to clean. It has been several years since I've taken the initiative and done a deep cleaning. I was standing up on the counter's today, scrubbing the top of the refrigerator and discovered much to my embarrassment that the top of the old cabinets has an accumulation on top of them that is truly unspeakable -- all the results of normal living and tons of flour floating in the air while I was baking around the clock. So later this afternoon, I made arrangements with a friend to come over after Christmas, bring her crocheting and enjoy the afternoon while I balance on the countertops and try to rectify the horror. I just don't think that I should be doing that when I'm the only one around. So if something goes amiss at least she can call for help. All of this cleaning up and rearranging is just one of those facts of life -- I try and ignore, but sometimes you just have to face the music. So good luck with your Spring/Winter cleaning -- we are clearly kindred spirits.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Looks wonderful. Oh, to have a kitchen with lots of counter space! and storage!!


Its a luxury for sure.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> One of my favorite cabinet features in my kitchen are the pan drawers. I have three deep drawers under the cooktop for the pans. Actually there are four drawers but the top one is shallow so it only holds the most used utensils (cooking). All of my pans excepting the saute'/fry pans are only stacked two high so no more pulling out a huge stack of pans. The saute' pans are in stacks of four or five. Since there are drawers, I just pull out the drawer and get what I want. No squatting and reaching to the back of a cabinet. Just something to keep in mind when you change your kitchen. The drawers are the same depth as a standard cabinet.


Our minds must run along the same line, because one of the things I did today was fill the drawers in the new cabinet with pans - no pots, and heavy glassware. The glassware previously was on high shelves which 20 years ago when I moved in I could easily lift, but now...... it isn't so easy or they are getting heavier. The pans were scattered all over. Some on top of the refrigerator (cast iron skillet and 14" frying pans), others where here and there. Now they are all together, easy to reach and out of sight. Wonderful. I was even able to arrange a couple of the smaller drawers in the older cabinets near the stove and make room for pot holders. For the last 15+ years, a large stack of them has been roaming around the kitchen -- always whereever I last used them and dropped them. Because I was working ovens all the time, I needed quite a few and made them large enough to avoid burning my hands. Now they even have a home. Yipee!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Your Doll looks perfect in her lovely cape ,Janet Lee
> I always fancied getting one of those dolls but didn't see any when I was in the States .


Thanks Ann. There are a lot of 18 inch dolls out there now. Competition for the AGD!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She looks so in her cape, JanetLee :sm24:


Thanks Norma. Even DH thought it was cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, JanetLee! What an adorable pattern. Soon you will be too busy designing to post regularly.  Isn't it interesting how many designers have come out of the LP?


Thank you. I have actually been designing patterns for many years. DH finally said it was time for me to start selling them. So I will be trying my best to do that!

There are a lot of designers on it. Great community for ideas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my favorite cabinet features in my kitchen are the pan drawers. I have three deep drawers under the cooktop for the pans. Actually there are four drawers but the top one is shallow so it only holds the most used utensils (cooking). All of my pans excepting the saute'/fry pans are only stacked two high so no more pulling out a huge stack of pans. The saute' pans are in stacks of four or five. Since there are drawers, I just pull out the drawer and get what I want. No squatting and reaching to the back of a cabinet. Just something to keep in mind when you change your kitchen. The drawers are the same depth as a standard cabinet.


Did you need to reinforce the drawers any? So many of my pans and pots are cast iron and they can be a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That looks just great! :sm24: :sm24: Yay, you for putting it on Ravelry.


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> What a pretty lace pattern for a cape. Looks great on the AGD.


Thank you. She is easy to design for! And the projects are not as big. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, it seems that the more I clean up the more there is to clean. It has been several years since I've taken the initiative and done a deep cleaning. I was standing up on the counter's today, scrubbing the top of the refrigerator and discovered much to my embarrassment that the top of the old cabinets has an accumulation on top of them that is truly unspeakable -- all the results of normal living and tons of flour floating in the air while I was baking around the clock. So later this afternoon, I made arrangements with a friend to come over after Christmas, bring her crocheting and enjoy the afternoon while I balance on the countertops and try to rectify the horror. I just don't think that I should be doing that when I'm the only one around. So if something goes amiss at least she can call for help. All of this cleaning up and rearranging is just one of those facts of life -- I try and ignore, but sometimes you just have to face the music. So good luck with your Spring/Winter cleaning -- we are clearly kindred spirits.


That sounds like the cabinets in this house when we moved in. When they did the spray painting on the walls the cabinets were not covered well. I spent a lot of time getting all the specks and flecks of paint off.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Did you need to reinforce the drawers any? So many of my pans and pots are cast iron and they can be a bit on the heavy side.


Nope. When the cabinet was built it was built to accommodate 150 lbs loads. Most of my kitchen things are baking oriented so I don't have a lot of pots and pans. Think what I have will do the trick. If not, the cabinet maker said it would be easy enough to use 250 lb slides on the drawers, if I wanted.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Nope. When the cabinet was built it was built to accommodate 150 lbs loads. Most of my kitchen things are baking oriented so I don't have a lot of pots and pans. Think what I have will do the trick. If not, the cabinet maker said it would be easy enough to use 250 lb slides on the drawers, if I wanted.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been rather quiet (for me), but have had a lot going on. I hadn't mentioned that I was embarking on a project to "upgrade" my kitchen. After so many years of heavy baking and lots of use, I wanted to spiff it up, make some straightforward modifications and in general, have a nice "new" work area. Several months ago, I met some brothers who each have their own respective businesses: one a cabinetmaker and the other a countertop contractor. So after some extensive discussion, we have started down the path. Basically, I've had a new cabinet made which will be added to the existing cabinets that adds a HUGE amount of usable storage. I've also decided to remove one of my ovens and replace it with another cabinet of same size as oven with drawers. And then to finish the whole thing off, replace the all countertops in the kitchen as well as install an undercounter sink and a new faucet.
> 
> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> ...


Happy Christmas, DeEtta. Nice to have an early present.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my favorite cabinet features in my kitchen are the pan drawers. I have three deep drawers under the cooktop for the pans. Actually there are four drawers but the top one is shallow so it only holds the most used utensils (cooking). All of my pans excepting the saute'/fry pans are only stacked two high so no more pulling out a huge stack of pans. The saute' pans are in stacks of four or five. Since there are drawers, I just pull out the drawer and get what I want. No squatting and reaching to the back of a cabinet. Just something to keep in mind when you change your kitchen. The drawers are the same depth as a standard cabinet.


My kitchen is very small but when we redid it we went for those drawers and I'm so glad we did - cleaning is so much easier. They are definitely more back and knee friendly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, it seems that the more I clean up the more there is to clean. It has been several years since I've taken the initiative and done a deep cleaning. I was standing up on the counter's today, scrubbing the top of the refrigerator and discovered much to my embarrassment that the top of the old cabinets has an accumulation on top of them that is truly unspeakable -- all the results of normal living and tons of flour floating in the air while I was baking around the clock. So later this afternoon, I made arrangements with a friend to come over after Christmas, bring her crocheting and enjoy the afternoon while I balance on the countertops and try to rectify the horror. I just don't think that I should be doing that when I'm the only one around. So if something goes amiss at least she can call for help. All of this cleaning up and rearranging is just one of those facts of life -- I try and ignore, but sometimes you just have to face the music. So good luck with your Spring/Winter cleaning -- we are clearly kindred spirits.


The dirt that hides away from your eyes can accumulate to a fair amount-speaking from experience.  It is a very good idea to have a friend over while doing it. Not only for safety, but for company and encouragement. The first sweater I made like the one I am working on now, I got all the way to joining, doing the side seams and sleeves seams and stopped for quite a long time. Unsure if I was thinking right. Last year I just took it to my DD house when we went for a weekend and did the seams there. Much less stressful doing it 'with' someone. 

Ann, I hate that middle of the cleaning stage, when everything is out and now needs to go back. If you need company, I am available on Sat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> One of my favorite cabinet features in my kitchen are the pan drawers. I have three deep drawers under the cooktop for the pans. Actually there are four drawers but the top one is shallow so it only holds the most used utensils (cooking). All of my pans excepting the saute'/fry pans are only stacked two high so no more pulling out a huge stack of pans. The saute' pans are in stacks of four or five. Since there are drawers, I just pull out the drawer and get what I want. No squatting and reaching to the back of a cabinet. Just something to keep in mind when you change your kitchen. The drawers are the same depth as a standard cabinet.


When we did our cabinets, I had drawers put in each one-middle and bottom. Makes things so much easier to get to. I made a mistake and one cabinet came without the drawers. I loved the drawers in the other cabinet so much, we ordered a kit and had our construction crew put it in. All my cabinets have drawers now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I have actually been designing patterns for many years. DH finally said it was time for me to start selling them. So I will be trying my best to do that!
> 
> There are a lot of designers on it. Great community for ideas.


Good for DH. 

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The large deep drawers are a God send .Tops of high things .....mmmmm.No comment ! I now wait for someone to be here if I am thinking of climbing and usually whoever it is does it for me ???? .Mind you,yesterday ,I stood on a table to take down some curtains ,but felt safe as it was a sturdy table .
When I re-did my kitchen a tap with a flexible hose,waste disposal and under sink boiler to make drinks all made life easier.
Designing is not something I would do but take my hat off to designers.
I wish you were round the corner ,Bev,I could fill your Saturday !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on another published design JanetLee. 

I see that I am not alone in pan drawer love. They are a boon. I see that the weight question has been answered. My cabinets are all solid oak so with good slides I am ok. Although I do not have any cast iron pans.

As for accumulated dirt in odd locations - when we removed the old range there were cat toys under it that did not belong to my cats, lol. And we found an empty beer can inside the wall. The next renovators will find a photo of DH and I in the kitchen wall and a plastic sleeve of photos from before we did any renovations to the house (the sleeve is inside the bathroom wall). Includes photos of the blue tubs, the orange/brown/yellow shag carpet, the truly hideous electric fireplace, etc. :-D

DeEtta, you made me smile with your comment about the pot holders. I am a bit klutzy so I have a stack of oven mitts. They currently reside in one of regular cabinet drawers. 


Knitting update: I am almost done with the first of two balls for Dragon Flight. Last night I was up later than normal because I was rewinding the second ball. I had wound it in the wrong direction color-wise the first time. Turns out I could have gone to bed as I won't get to knit during lunch today. We are having our annual office luncheon. Darn. I would have liked that extra sleep, lol.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> When we did our cabinets, I had drawers put in each one-middle and bottom. Makes things so much easier to get to. I made a mistake and one cabinet came without the drawers. I loved the drawers in the other cabinet so much, we ordered a kit and had our construction crew put it in. All my cabinets have drawers now.


I really like that idea. Something to keep in mind after we are finished having new windows installed. We are three down and four to go. The huge front picture window, the kitchen window and the patio/sliding door have been done. Just the bedrooms and bathroom are remaining. So the three expensive ones are done! We are using Renewal by Anderson. The good thing is they do all the work and have a life time warranty, even on the screens.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, the cabinets arrived and were installed last Friday. Monday I spent a good deal of the day, filling the one large cabinet which of course means arranging and then rearranging until I think everything is arranged for greatest convenience. Today I'm going to be filling the drawers and with that effort, then removing the large steel kitchen rack that was in the kitchen. I'm hoping the countertops will be available soon, but with the holidays and now the winter weather, it might take a month of so before they can be installed.
> 
> In any case, I'm really excited. As a temporary measure we placed some wood on top of the cabinet to protect it until the countertops are installed. I wrapped those boards in some plastic sheeting so they could be wiped off and I wouldn't have to worry about cleanliness while waiting for the final tops.


I love your Christmas gift to you, Belle. Yes, it is a hassle to have everything out and then think through a workflow to find the best home for things. And yes, also for the 'findings' that show up once you start. Amazing how much cleaning one can overlook if we try.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats to you, JanetLee on another lovely pattern for your designer portfolio.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congrats to you, JanetLee on another lovely pattern for your designer portfolio.


Thanks Jan, I have several and am not sure which way to go next. Plus I have another request from one of the ladies at the knit group. That one is still being massaged. Not quite ready to scratch the brain itch yet! But very close! Just need to do the swatch. But I am waiting on that one until I finish the cardigan for DH. I am on the bottom ribbing and will just need to sew on the buttons he wanted! They are unusual, but what he wanted! I am hoping to finish it today, if my right hand cooperates that is.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:

I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!

JanetLee


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Very nicely done and really fulfilling all the needs of the wearer! A win-win!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


He should be a very happy fellow. Looks good, fits per request and is made with love.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


looks great


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie, Belle, and Nancy, thank you ladies! Obviously the poor guy has been around my knitting long enough to make reasonable requests! And knows the differences of certain features. 

He is fairly easy to knit for. And of course he offers my services to his family! Not a problem. Gives my projects a home to go to when I am finished. Works for me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Nicely done JanetLee. DH should be very happy.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Great looking sweater. :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A very obliging wife,Janet Lee .The cardigan looks cosy .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Very cleverly done and a wonderful result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Looks good! I like the colourway.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

ornament street arrow: green tree

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is stunning.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Well done JanetLee. Your dh should be very happy with this custom made to order sweater Lucky guy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> ornament street arrow: green tree
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


Wow is right!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> ornament street arrow: green tree
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


I agree! In fact, I'm not sure I would want to hide it on a tree, would put in a prominent place. I have a book, not very thick, of patterns for tatted Christmas tree ornaments. Something else to add to my bucket list!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- the new counter top will basically be white with black/grey and flecks of very dark brown. A nice cool color which I think will work well with the stainless steel sink. I've tried to take a pic with the sample sitting next to one of the stainless steel canisters. As you can tell the older counter laminate had a fair amount of pink in it which gave it a warm tone -- so this one will be very different in effect, but I'm thinking that the warmth of the oak cabinets will offset the coolness of the color.


I love your new cabinets and granite choice, DeEtta. Good for you for treating yourself. I agree that the warmth of the wood will offset the coolness of the granite.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


It is a very good looking sweater, Janet Lee. Nice you could accommodate all those requirements!
Also love your AG doll cape. Very sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on another published design JanetLee.
> 
> I see that I am not alone in pan drawer love. They are a boon. I see that the weight question has been answered. My cabinets are all solid oak so with good slides I am ok. Although I do not have any cast iron pans.
> 
> ...


I have slide out drawers in my pantry that I love, love, love. My pantry is on one of the kitchen walls, kind of like a built in armoire. I don't keep my pans there, though. I have two nice drawers and a cabinet below the cooktop that holds all of mine. I can't take credit for the design. The house was built that way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I have slide out drawers in my pantry that I love, love, love. My pantry is on one of the kitchen walls, kind of like a built in armoire. I don't keep my pans there, though. I have two nice drawers and a cabinet below the cooktop that holds all of mine. I can't take credit for the design. The house was built that way.


I have the same design for my pantry. Love it!! My pan drawers are under the cook top too. DH and I designed the current kitchen. He jokes that when we design the kitchen for the new house the builder will have to come to our current kitchen so we can just say 'do this again'.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home. 

In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground. 

The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I love the hats :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I love the hats :sm24:


They do add a bit of levity and whimsy.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

what a fantastic sweater, JanetLee! How great that you could make it to DH's specs


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Melba, Del, and Norma, thank you kindly! It is actually sort of nice when he requests something and knows exactly what he wants! Even if the yarn had been originally for me! I will just look for something. It all works out in the end. :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> ornament street arrow: green tree
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


Wow indeed! Stunning in fact.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great hats, DeEtta! They will make wonderful Christmas tree ornaments after your luncheon. Who wouldn't want one?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have the same design for my pantry. Love it!! My pan drawers are under the cook top too. DH and I designed the current kitchen. He jokes that when we design the kitchen for the new house the builder will have to come to our current kitchen so we can just say 'do this again'.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Would you care to share? Sounds like what I am thinking about. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I love the hats :sm24:


Definitely!... :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, Caryn, Jan, and Barbara, thank you! I am happy to have it finished before he gets back. And ready and waiting for him!

Barbara, thank you about the AGD cape. Just a little quick project that amazingly came out pretty nice. Lucky me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


Omg, these are adorable! And the treats sound yummy!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


What a cute idea to have the guests choose where to sit to get a hat! I make pomegranate martinis.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Would you care to share? Sounds like what I am thinking about. :sm01:


What would you like to know?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What would you like to know?


What is a good size? What sort of drawer hardware did you use to hold the load and not quickly wear out? Were the drawers real wood or laminate? That sort of thing.

I am wanting to just about double the island and want to do away with the doors/shelves because there is so much space going to waste. Looking for stability and long lasting and would hold up to DH. He is not especially gentle with doors, etc. Just the way he is!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> The large deep drawers are a God send .Tops of high things .....mmmmm.No comment ! I now wait for someone to be here if I am thinking of climbing and usually whoever it is does it for me ???? .Mind you,yesterday ,I stood on a table to take down some curtains ,but felt safe as it was a sturdy table .
> When I re-did my kitchen a tap with a flexible hose,waste disposal and under sink boiler to make drinks all made life easier.
> Designing is not something I would do but take my hat off to designers.
> I wish you were round the corner ,Bev,I could fill your Saturday !


 I feel you on that tops of high things thingy. I almost always have to ask for someone to get the peanut butter down off the top shelf at Walmart. We live in a dome house. And that means I have no upper cupboards. So they are all reachable, except for the one over the refrigerator and the top of the pantry. I have a step stool, or Gary will help.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished this cardigan for DH. There is no pattern! Duh! :sm11: I did it totally by his measurements. Too me three tries to get the top/yoke correct. He had very specific requirements and I did my best to honor them. No high collar! Extra room under the arms. Long sleeves with extra cuff length. Long enough body to keep his body covered! Big enough to be a relaxed fit without being snug or baggy. Talk about picky! :sm06:
> 
> I used size 5 and 7 (US) needles, not quite four skeins of _James C. Brett_ Marble Chunky yarn. Shaded greens. He picked out the tiger striped buttons!
> 
> JanetLee


Awesome sweater, JanetLee. Love the color and custom design


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> ornament street arrow: green tree
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


Thanks for the link, NancyLea. Isn't that gorgeous?!?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Awesome sweater, JanetLee. Love the color and custom design


Thanks, Bev, the yarn colors really caught my eye.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


Love the hats, DeEtta. And those goodies sound quite yummy.  Pasta roller for crackers. Never thought of that, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


Cute hats; and the goodies sound scrumptious.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Wow indeed! Stunning in fact.


I agree with that assessment of the tatting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am almost through with the supply of Peaches and Cream yarn (they have quite a few colors gone now... and I refuse go to another Walmart for the fill-in needs). I can get similar through Mary Maxim...in higher yardages.

I only have to get some DMC floss for 2 different projects... less needed for the Moon shot provided by Bev. 2 new wood hoops (my preferred hoop choice), a package each of quilting needles, and possibly a black 18-20+ count Aida cloth... the pattern does account for 4 skeins of #310 DMC floss. I will add 1 for insurance so that I can use ecru or white. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have the same design for my pantry. Love it!! My pan drawers are under the cook top too. DH and I designed the current kitchen. He jokes that when we design the kitchen for the new house the builder will have to come to our current kitchen so we can just say 'do this again'.


I can understand why you love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


The hats are very cute. I made them with my craft group awhile ago and they loved making them.

Never thought about using the pasta machine to make crackers. I may have to try that as I frequently make my own.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It must be the holiday season -- at least at my house. My friend, Kayleen, and I just finished making these 10 ornaments which we are going to use next week at the monthly ladies tea. Our plan is to set one on each person's plate (on the table) and let the ladies choose where they want want to sit to get the silly hat ornament of their choice. We used up bits and pieces of yarn to make these. They are a bit "home made" looking, but that is part of the season and certainly if the hats ever end up on a tree, they will look reasonably at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm bottling this years batch of pomegranate punch for the basket of goodies I'm preparing for the girls. I'm hoping to have a bottle of pomegranate punch, a container of curried almonds, a sack of buttered caramel corn, and a package of garlic/black pepper crackers in the basket. All I have left to make is the crackers. They aren't that hard to make and I use my pasta machine to roll out the dough; so it ends up being rather like a crisp flat bread. And I do love the combination of garlic and black pepper freshly ground.
> 
> The holiday season is a time when I enjoy sharing my favorites with friends -- maybe because I get to eat the left overs, yum, yum.......


I love these hats, DeEtta - so cute and colourful.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What a cute idea to have the guests choose where to sit to get a hat! I make pomegranate martinis.


MMMMMM. too bad I am not closer sounds good .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> ornament street arrow: green tree
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512759-1.html#11744401
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


Beautiful work!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A quick post as the timer has gone so my cake should be ready .
.Just to say De Etta the hats are excellent for a little get together .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


This is very festive :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


Lovely, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> This is very festive :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks so much, Vickie. It certainly perks up our house. . .and our hearts.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sock it to ‘em comes to mind .A very festive display Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


Very festive and individual. Looks great, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


How lovely. Your vest is lovely, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely, Bev!


Totally!
????????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great eye candy Bev. And such fun with memories galore. Looks festive to me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


What fun those sock decorations are. They look great on your stairs and add quite a nice holiday feel. Your sweater looks like it will be nice and warm and cushy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely, Bev!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Sock it to 'em comes to mind .A very festive display Bev.


Thanks so much, Ann. I see many years of life represented there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very festive and individual. Looks great, Bev.


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> How lovely. Your vest is lovely, too.


Thanks so much, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Totally!
> ????????


Thanks, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great eye candy Bev. And such fun with memories galore. Looks festive to me.


Thanks so much, DeEtta. I am always glad to get them out each year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> What fun those sock decorations are. They look great on your stairs and add quite a nice holiday feel. Your sweater looks like it will be nice and warm and cushy!


Thanks, Caryn. And I can't wait to get this borelo done. The first time I made it, I made the back too small. I can wear it but it feels small. So, I am looking toward the finished product.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a wonderful display of socks, Bev. A very festive decoration. It is also very nice to have the additional socks from friends. I like the variety of styles and sizes.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


Wow! That is a huge collection; love all those socks and bells. And your bolero/vest is looking good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> What a wonderful display of socks, Bev. A very festive decoration. It is also very nice to have the additional socks from friends. I like the variety of styles and sizes.


Thanks so much, Jan. They really brighten up the house. And we look on them as many years of a labor of love.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Wow! That is a huge collection; love all those socks and bells. And your bolero/vest is looking good.


Thanks, Del.  I am really looking forward to getting that bolero done. The other one was so tight that it feels a bit uncomfortable on. But I love the sleeve length and the lack of sweater in front to get in the way when I am cleaning.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am sure your new bolero will be top notch Bev. I hope the smaller one doesn’t get abandoned .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am sure your new bolero will be top notch Bev. I hope the smaller one doesn't get abandoned .


No, I like that one too. It just bothers me it's a bit small. Looking forward to what will happens when I actually follow the pattern.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

couldn't resist: omG!!!!!!:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-513437-1.html#11759006


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

They are great ,Nancy but have you seen the ones De Etta and Barbara have made ? They might post them again as they are eye candy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> couldn't resist: omG!!!!!!:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-513437-1.html#11759006


They are truly works of art as were the ones made by Barbara andDe Etta :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> couldn't resist: omG!!!!!!:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-513437-1.html#11759006


Wow, those are gorgeous. I think I either had one or made one long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away. 

And yes, I remember Barbara's and DeEtta's. WOW!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> couldn't resist: omG!!!!!!:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-513437-1.html#11759006


Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!! 

Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!
> 
> Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


Saving some sparkling Grape Juice for that!
Busy with last minute knitting and I have the appointment with the Orthopaedic Surgeon today.
I agree with Norma- your table setting looks lovely, and the pears look scrumptious!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It all looks lovely, DeEtta. Your house is very elegantly decorated and the pears look delicious. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Very Chrismassy!! We may not be here for Christmas so have just hung the door wreath. I have been very busy. Seems I only get the inspiration when the time is limited. So I've done 3 dishcloths with 1 more on the needles, a knit pot holder (all yarn from my Mom's stash), have just finished 10 crocheted candy cane holder/ornaments and almost finished 10 mini knit ornaments on toothpicks that look like mini knitting needles... At least I finished a wide and very long scarf for my nephew knit with yarn from my Mom's stash and done with her needles. He was very close to my Mom. As I am usually saying to myself, I need to start earlier. If only the inspiration came much sooner in the year!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> It all looks lovely, DeEtta. Your house is very elegantly decorated and the pears look delicious. :sm24:


Ditto from me! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, have to say me, too, with being busy getting Christmas gifts done. Will post pictures later--must get ready for book club. Wishing all a good day/evening or whatever time of day it is for you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!


You have set a delightful table, Belle. it looks very gracious and inviting.  It is amazing to me that you put that all together at the spur of the moment. High five to you for your hostessing skills.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Saving some sparkling Grape Juice for that!
> Busy with last minute knitting and I have the appointment with the Orthopaedic Surgeon today.
> I agree with Norma- your table setting looks lovely, and the pears look scrumptious!


Your appointment may be over by now, but I truly hope it went well and all will be successful!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!
> 
> Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


Your table looks festive and welcoming, DeEtta. I love the though of those poached pears. I'm not keen on rich desserts so "fresh and clean on the palate" sounds like heaven. Enjoy your tea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!
> 
> Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


What a yummy dessert! Excellent with cream or thickened juices, I'm sure. Your table looks lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope your appointment was all you hoped for, Julie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!
> 
> Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!

I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.

And then today for some reason I started cleaning on the kitchen. Why, I don't know. Maybe I just got fed up with seeing all the stuff DH left on the center island and it went from there.

Enjoy your tea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Saving some sparkling Grape Juice for that!
> Busy with last minute knitting and I have the appointment with the Orthopaedic Surgeon today.
> I agree with Norma- your table setting looks lovely, and the pears look scrumptious!


Yummy! I finished a bottle of sparkling White Grape Juice today. Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your appointment may be over by now, but I truly hope it went well and all will be successful!!


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your appointment may be over by now, but I truly hope it went well and all will be successful!!


Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hope your appointment was all you hoped for, Julie


The important thing is things are improving, if slowly. I don't want to have an operation that may not achieve much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yummy! I finished a bottle of sparkling White Grape Juice today. Yummy!


It is one of my favourite brews!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Me too.


Thanks JanetLee!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


This sounds like good news. As long as you are progressing in the right direction, we can breathe a sigh of thanksgiving and relief. So glad you are on the mend -- keep up the good work!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The important thing is things are improving, if slowly. I don't want to have an operation that may not achieve much.


I've known too many people who were worse off after surgery than before. Your progress may be slow, but steadily getting better is great news!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


That sounds like a surgeon with the right attitude; as long as it's healing, albeit slowly, it's best not to interfere with that. So glad to hear that it IS healing.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wwwdel They are lovely especially the bowl cosy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!
> 
> I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you lost your patterns. I know what you mean about tidying the kitchen. DH leaves things in there that I am always clearing away because they don't belong :sm17:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


That sounds like good news. I am glad he was impressed with you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


My word you have been busy. I love them all but the bowl pads and the Angels are my favourites :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Del -- great projects and all so useful. Like the angels -- very much and the hedgehog is a cutie. The idea of the bowl cozies intrigues me. I'm not altogether sure I understand their use other than as a replacement for the need to use a potholder to remove something hot from the microwave. Are you actively using them and if so can you explain benefits, please?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A big surprise but you presented the table in a very festive fashion and I liked the reindeer ,De Etta .Busy,Victoria makes time run fast .
As my Christmas Day eaters don’t like Christmas Cake I plan on making a Malteser cake .Think it will appeal to them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


YAY!! Sounds like you are on the way the proper and least invasive way. It's always nice when your doctor is impressed with you. I know I have always been.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!
> 
> I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, JanetLee. So glad you had a hard copy. Gary does not trust the computer. His mantra is always, "Do you have a hard copy?"  It's saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


My,you have been having fun, Del. Wonderful work.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


Julie, I hope you aren't disappointed. You are making progress so that is good news. But it would be nice if your healing could speed up... Good work with the walking!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


All are really nice but the bowl cozy is my favourite, them again the angels are special...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!
> 
> I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.
> 
> ...


That is so upsetting! We have come a long way with technology but I still trust good old hard copies...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My, we've all been very quiet and/or very busy. I suspect the "busy" answer. In any case, I'm taking a second in my mad rush to finish getting ready for today's ladies tea. I had to scramble around to get ready for this one, because the person who was planning on hosting had a last minute change and so the tea ended back at my house. I hadn't planned on doing any decorating this year (thought I'd rather knit), but I got some clippings from someone else's Christmas Tree and arranged a center piece for the dining table and using a ridiculous reindeer that my Mom made at least 25 years ago, I added some "cheer" to the front room. And of course, with a newish kitchen I couldn't resist trying a new dessert. I have it baked already -- its poached winter pears with cranberries and lemon. The flavors include ginger, cinnamon and clove and some apple cider vinegar. I rather like it, but am trying to figure out how to "jazz it up" -- frankly it tastes more summer-like -- that is fresh and clean on the palate. thinking I might whip up some heavy cream and flavor with a bit of orange. And then plate the whole thing using the heavy cream as a bed for the pears. On the other hand, maybe I'll drain off the spice syrup and thicken it a bit -- that way it won't be fighting with the cream on the plate. Such dilemmas!!!!
> 
> Hope this finds all of you doing well. I've got my yarn for the shawl we will soon be starting. Just "had" to order something -- wouldn't want to resort to using up some of the stash -- ha ha. Take a few minutes and rest -- enjoy a nice warm (or for you Julie -- cool) drink and rest your feet.


Hope you enjoyed your ladies tea! I'm sure your friends certainly did. Your table and treat both look fabulous. 
I have been busy too, getting last minute presents wrapped and sent. I finished a hat to match the textured scarf I made for my grandson and got that off to him, but forgot to take a picture first! Did a few more dishcloths too and got them sent out. Also mailed cards with snowflakes and bookmarks! Now I can relax, knit at my leisure on some wips, and probably bake some cookies today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Saving some sparkling Grape Juice for that!
> Busy with last minute knitting and I have the appointment with the Orthopaedic Surgeon today.
> I agree with Norma- your table setting looks lovely, and the pears look scrumptious!


Sparkling grape juice sounds refreshing. I don't think I've ever had that. I'll have to look for it. I've read ahead and see that your appointment went well and I am glad to hear you are healing and making progress!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Very Chrismassy!! We may not be here for Christmas so have just hung the door wreath. I have been very busy. Seems I only get the inspiration when the time is limited. So I've done 3 dishcloths with 1 more on the needles, a knit pot holder (all yarn from my Mom's stash), have just finished 10 crocheted candy cane holder/ornaments and almost finished 10 mini knit ornaments on toothpicks that look like mini knitting needles... At least I finished a wide and very long scarf for my nephew knit with yarn from my Mom's stash and done with her needles. He was very close to my Mom. As I am usually saying to myself, I need to start earlier. If only the inspiration came much sooner in the year!!


Wow, and I thought I was busy! Nice that you are getting to use your moms stash. Your nephew is sure to appreciate that scarf!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!
> 
> I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.
> 
> ...


Sorry about all that extra work you had to do with the pattern. It is good you at least had a printed copy to work from again!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


Nice work Del. That hedgehog is so cute and the angels worked up lovely!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeegads, now I keep getting a google rewards pop up that I can’t get rid of and have to start this feed over each time! What a pain!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This sounds like good news. As long as you are progressing in the right direction, we can breathe a sigh of thanksgiving and relief. So glad you are on the mend -- keep up the good work!


Thanks DeEtta!
It feels like good news! I think today will likely be a rest day- or at least a kitchen day- depending on how hot it gets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've known too many people who were worse off after surgery than before. Your progress may be slow, but steadily getting better is great news!


Thanks Joyce- I find the prospect of an invasive technique a bit scary, am so glad he did not recommend it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That sounds like a surgeon with the right attitude; as long as it's healing, albeit slowly, it's best not to interfere with that. So glad to hear that it IS healing.


Thanks Del!
Definitely progress- I had cut my fingernails- a task at one point totally beyond me, so very real improvement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


You have been busy! Looking good! I really like the Angels and the Hedgehog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds like good news. I am glad he was impressed with you :sm24:


Thanks Norma- it felt like good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> YAY!! Sounds like you are on the way the proper and least invasive way. It's always nice when your doctor is impressed with you. I know I have always been.


That is very kind of you, thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, I hope you aren't disappointed. You are making progress so that is good news. But it would be nice if your healing could speed up... Good work with the walking!


No Vickie, not disappointed- I know it is gradual- but there is real improvement! and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sparkling grape juice sounds refreshing. I don't think I've ever had that. I'll have to look for it. I've read ahead and see that your appointment went well and I am glad to hear you are healing and making progress!


Thanks Caryn! The Sparkling Grape juice is very refreshing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry about all that extra work you had to do with the pattern. It is good you at least had a printed copy to work from again!


From me too, JanetLee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A shot of my 'work station' in the sitting room, and my faithful fellow! Dishrags varied from the sweater design, worked on 59 stitches. And the Traveling Vine scarf I have started in the Navy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My Christmas cards, and a gift or two.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Del -- great projects and all so useful. Like the angels -- very much and the hedgehog is a cutie. The idea of the bowl cozies intrigues me. I'm not altogether sure I understand their use other than as a replacement for the need to use a potholder to remove something hot from the microwave. Are you actively using them and if so can you explain benefits, please?


You've gotten the idea of the bowl cozies. I see them as easier to grab the corners to lift the bowl out of the m'wave, than possibly having it slip through a pair of potholders. There are patterns for sewn ones, too, that I've seen on the internet. The pattern I used is found at

amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html

The pattern could be easily adjusted for larger bowls. Of course, I had to put my own spin on the later ones I made, (on the tan one, going back and forth, rather than round & round; that made it a bit looser, & larger); on both the red & tan ones, I spaced out the increases so the bases were more round than hexagonal. They take FOREVER to dry; a couple rounds in the dryer, and they were still damp!, but could shape them around the bowl to finish.

The angel was from this pattern :

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tinas-knit-dishcloth-angel

I used J&P Coats Knit-Cro-Sheen thread & 2.25mm (US #1) needles. And., as mentioned, modified the head, and completely scrapped the original wing pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> You've gotten the idea of the bowl cozies. I see them as easier to grab the corners to lift the bowl out of the m'wave, than possibly having it slip through a pair of potholders. There are patterns for sewn ones, too, that I've seen on the internet. The pattern I used is found at
> 
> amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Del. I very much appreciate the additional information on the bowl cozies. This helps me quite a bit.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, everyone for your kind comments on my efforts. I'm kinda partial to that hedgehog myself! Had the polar fleece material left over from a jacket & coat that I'd made.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious! Wish I was there to partake!
> 
> I have been working on a couple of new patterns. Had one almost completed and then saved it. Then the internet went down and for some reason it took my pattern with it! :sm14: :sm14: So had to basically start over. At least I had printed it to proofread so was able to redo it. Of course it takes a couple of hours to do it. And then print again and go over it again. Still need to update the errors though. But, I have done the swatch and it is sitting to see if the gauge stays the same or not before I get started on it.
> 
> ...


What a bummer to lose that work on your pattern, but thank goodness you'd printed a hard copy! A PITA to re-enter it, but still better than having to start that from scratch. Here're cheers to seeing more of your patterns on Ravelry!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my 'work station' in the sitting room, and my faithful fellow! Dishrags varied from the sweater design, worked on 59 stitches. And the Traveling Vine scarf I have started in the Navy.


He is very relaxed and cute! The knitting looks lovely. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Christmas cards, and a gift or two.


Julie, you have a lovely Christmas corner. I like your work space and it is good to see Ringo again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


Julie, very good news. You are healing, slowly, and sometimes slow is much better. Getting it correct the first time.

Walking helps in so may ways. But of course so does knitting! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I said I'd post photos of what I've been up to--(not all are knit; some crochet, & one sewn). Instead of using the head as directed for the angels, I started out with 9 instead of 5 sts, and went from there(made room for the 12mm pearl head). The wings as directed, would have just made an overlapping circle--impossible to wrangle around into the shape shown in the photo--so I just used a truncated version of the Old Shale pattern used for the body--2 instead of 3 stitch pattern repeats, and 4 instead of the 6 row repeats.


Del, everything looks great. I crocheted a bowl "cozy" several years ago out of warp thread. Combined three colors together and took off and made it to fit my big soup bowls. DH is not crazy about using it, so I only made one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you lost your patterns. I know what you mean about tidying the kitchen. DH leaves things in there that I am always clearing away because they don't belong :sm17:


Thanks, Norma. I _think_ I finally have the graph correct. Spent some time on it again this morning. Printed it off and now need to sit down and go over it. In the bright light of course!

And yes, DH just puts things wherever and then gets upset when he cannot find it the same place he found it before!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is very relaxed and cute! The knitting looks lovely. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Norma- he does stir into action if there is a cat on his territory!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Del -- great projects and all so useful. Like the angels -- very much and the hedgehog is a cutie. The idea of the bowl cozies intrigues me. I'm not altogether sure I understand their use other than as a replacement for the need to use a potholder to remove something hot from the microwave. Are you actively using them and if so can you explain benefits, please?


Please pardon me if I am stepping on anyone's toes. I use mine after I take the bowl out of the microwave to keep my oatmeal, soup, whatever, warmer longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, you have a lovely Christmas corner. I like your work space and it is good to see Ringo again.


I am glad I put it together- I had been feeling rather Grinch-like- but it has helped that my brother has invited me over on Christmas Eve.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no, JanetLee. So glad you had a hard copy. Gary does not trust the computer. His mantra is always, "Do you have a hard copy?"  It's saved my bacon more than once.


And that is why I print it off every time before I sign out! Of course I save it compulsively also. And write the name of the file on the hard copy! And where it is located. Yes, I am anal. I am used to it. :sm08:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, very good news. You are healing, slowly, and sometimes slow is much better. Getting it correct the first time.
> 
> Walking helps in so may ways. But of course so does knitting! :sm24:


Thanks JanetLee! I do enjoy both those forms of exercise!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> That is so upsetting! We have come a long way with technology but I still trust good old hard copies...


Sounds like we are all on the same page. (Pun intended :sm11: )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry about all that extra work you had to do with the pattern. It is good you at least had a printed copy to work from again!


Such is life I guess. I should know the graphed design by now though! One way for the left side and the other way for the right side.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! The Sparkling Grape juice is very refreshing!


Yes it is and seems the "clear" the taste buds also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, JanetLee!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> You've gotten the idea of the bowl cozies. I see them as easier to grab the corners to lift the bowl out of the m'wave, than possibly having it slip through a pair of potholders. There are patterns for sewn ones, too, that I've seen on the internet. The pattern I used is found at
> 
> amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> ...


Del, thank you for the pattern link. Your's look fantastic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> What a bummer to lose that work on your pattern, but thank goodness you'd printed a hard copy! A PITA to re-enter it, but still better than having to start that from scratch. Here're cheers to seeing more of your patterns on Ravelry!!!


Thanks, Del! And yes, it was a PITA! I have a few more AGD patterns being tested. Hopefully soon. She really liked them and I think she wanted some of them for Christmas gifts! Works for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks JanetLee! I do enjoy both those forms of exercise!


Me too! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes it is and seems the "clear" the taste buds also.


 :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The important thing is things are improving, if slowly. I don't want to have an operation that may not achieve much.


 :sm01: :sm24: It is really hard to have patience some days.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my 'work station' in the sitting room, and my faithful fellow! Dishrags varied from the sweater design, worked on 59 stitches. And the Traveling Vine scarf I have started in the Navy.


Hmmmm. I must say, your work station looks a bit tidier than mine is right now


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry about files slipping into the never never land of cyber space, JanetLee. It is a good thing you are in the habit of keeping up with your printed copies. 

What great works you have accomplished, Del! All of them are really great. I have seen more of the bowl pads lately. It is good to hear reports on their use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> :sm01: :sm24: It is really hard to have patience some days.


I am possibly a bit too long suffering- I can explode when pushed too far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hmmmm. I must say, your work station looks a bit tidier than mine is right now


You can't see what it looks like around the computer, though!!!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Please pardon me if I am stepping on anyone's toes. I use mine after I take the bowl out of the microwave to keep my oatmeal, soup, whatever, warmer longer.


You're not stepping on anyone's toes! Who uses every little thing as it was originally intended?? Certainly not me!!! There are lots of things I have re-purposed. In fact, one of the comments posted under the pattern was that it was used to keep a persons hands from getting too cold when eating his much-loved ice cream!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can't see what it looks like around the computer, though!!!!!


Hmmm, your work space is neat--I wouldn't dare take a picture of mine! The couch is scattered full of WIPs, point protector cases, stitch marker cases, needles, etc.,--you get the picture... :sm12:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can't see what it looks like around the computer, though!!!!!


 :sm04: :sm04: Me too


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Please pardon me if I am stepping on anyone's toes. I use mine after I take the bowl out of the microwave to keep my oatmeal, soup, whatever, warmer longer.


Thanks JanetLee for your comments. I was just curious about the various uses. I am in the habit of using a potholder, but immediately setting the bowl on a plate to carry to table/or wherever. The "warmer longer" here is the key phrase. Got to think about this and see if I want to make one. PS -- good luck with your patterns. Looking forward to seeing the next venture.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm, your work space is neat--I wouldn't dare take a picture of mine! The couch is scattered full of WIPs, point protector cases, stitch marker cases, needles, etc.,--you get the picture... :sm12:


Thank you for making me feel like I'm not the only one...but I even have patterns, stitch markers, yarn, needles and WIPs that just need the ends woven in sitting on the coffee table in front of the couch :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Would you care to share? Sounds like what I am thinking about. :sm01:


A couple of shots of the kitchen cabinets. They are solid oak with soft-close hinges, cinnamon finish. The pantry is about the size of a side-by-side refrigerator, although taller as all the cabinets go to the ceiling, and 30 inches deep. It has roll out drawers in the bottom section and adjustable shelves in the top section. The pan drawers are 36 wide, 22 deep, with 11 inch fronts. The slides are dual bottom slides, full extension, and also soft-closing. DH and I laid out our ideas and then spent several hours with the cabinet guy and his software choosing cabinets. IMHO buy either solid wood or plywood (there are some really nice plywoods out there) instead of MDF board. If you should have a water event (i.e. a leak), solid wood or plywood is usually salvageable, whereas MDF gets fat. I put the cooktop in the peninsula facing the dining room. May sound weird but when entertaining you can face your guests, not a wall, while cooking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings all. It has been a busy week but all is good. I am in the homestretch of the Dragon Flight MKAL. My Christmas tree is decorated and all the gifts have been wrapped. No cookies baked but I still have Saturday and Sunday (I work Friday).



Very festive Bev with all those stockings. 

That pear dessert looks scrumptious DeEtta.

You have been busy Vickie. Sounds like a nice variety of projects.

Glad to hear you continue to make progress Julie. Slow and steady is good. Ringo is looking rather content. Glad you are getting some use out of the pattern.

And I see Del has also been busy. Love the little hedgehog.


Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and a nice day to all,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> So sorry about files slipping into the never never land of cyber space, JanetLee. It is a good thing you are in the habit of keeping up with your printed copies.
> 
> What great works you have accomplished, Del! All of them are really great. I have seen more of the bowl pads lately. It is good to hear reports on their use.


Thank you. Makes me glad that I times I "over do" what I need to do just in case. I don't like using all that paper and toner sometimes, but such is life. And I do use both sides of the paper!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got through this morning roasting the first duck I've ever purchased. I bought another Oxo pepper grinder (for my white pepper corns, poured the black into a Frontera salsa jar for the eventual use in the current black pepper grinder) and a salt grinder (Oxo brand).

These grinders have 5 settings selectable with a manual sliding switch... I used #3 for the seasoning of the duck.

Salt, pepper, ground rosemary and ginger were what was used...none of the orange sauce. I like dry seasonings on my roasted poultry. :sm24: 

I ran out of 2-stranded cotton yarn on an Antique pattern 2 needle pattern... I have to use the last skein of yarn to get the same weight worked.

I have some more Good Will knitting circular needles... so I can temporarily move forward into another project. I am just frustrated that I had to wait until later.

I will get the floss, quilting needles, and wood hoops by Saturday. :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks JanetLee for your comments. I was just curious about the various uses. I am in the habit of using a potholder, but immediately setting the bowl on a plate to carry to table/or wherever. The "warmer longer" here is the key phrase. Got to think about this and see if I want to make one. PS -- good luck with your patterns. Looking forward to seeing the next venture.


Thanks, DeEtta! I use pot holders also. But I have the bowl cover right on top of the counter so when I pull the bowl out I can put it directly in it. Since I am a very slow eater, and I absolutely despise cold oatmeal, it has been a great addition. Plus it is cotton and washes up easily enough.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to get most of the pattern files moved to a flash drive so that the Windows 7 computer would act right. Lucky for me that I didn't lose all of the regular KP lace party members with that... Dragonflylace is still active on KP...and no longer in Washington State. Beyond that I won't tell her story without permission.

At least I can get internet access and keep up with a majority of my online friends. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A couple of shots of the kitchen cabinets. They are solid oak with soft-close hinges, cinnamon finish. The pantry is about the size of a side-by-side refrigerator, although taller as all the cabinets go to the ceiling, and 30 inches deep. It has roll out drawers in the bottom section and adjustable shelves in the top section. The pan drawers are 36 wide, 22 deep, with 11 inch fronts. The slides are dual bottom slides, full extension, and also soft-closing. DH and I laid out our ideas and then spent several hours with the cabinet guy and his software choosing cabinets. IMHO buy either solid wood or plywood (there are some really nice plywoods out there) instead of MDF board. If you should have a water event (i.e. a leak), solid wood or plywood is usually salvageable, whereas MDF gets fat. I put the cooktop in the peninsula facing the dining room. May sound weird but when entertaining you can face your guests, not a wall, while cooking.


Thank you. I have also been looking on line for some ceramic floor tile. The kitchen floor is about 228 square feet. Yes, it is a big kitchen! I have a basic idea of what I want to do with the island. It will definitely be getting changed. Those drawers look perfect! If I ask DH nicely enough, maybe he would make something similar (with his special touch) for me. Yes, he is that good of a wood worker. But let me doing the staining. He doesn't have the patience for that. I have drawn out basic plans for things I would like and he takes it from there. Very good at it.

And don't forget the new counter top. And the new back splash! I did see some lovely floor tiles but oh my goodness, the cost! $35.00 a square foot! But oh so beautiful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I have also been looking on line for some ceramic floor tile. The kitchen floor is about 228 square feet. Yes, it is a big kitchen! I have a basic idea of what I want to do with the island. It will definitely be getting changed. Those drawers look perfect! If I ask DH nicely enough, maybe he would make something similar (with his special touch) for me. Yes, he is that good of a wood worker. But let me doing the staining. He doesn't have the patience for that. I have drawn out basic plans for things I would like and he takes it from there. Very good at it.
> 
> And don't forget the new counter top. And the new back splash! I did see some lovely floor tiles but oh my goodness, the cost! $35.00 a square foot! But oh so beautiful.


I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.

First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.

Second photo is from the other direction. Not much better photography. The long wall used to have an archway into the living room. I am much happier with the extra counters and cabinets. By the way, the section of counter-top under the glass front upper cabinet is known as the 'knitting station. It is where I frequently stand and knit.

Good luck on your designing!!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

This chatter seems to have left me behind! Bad luck ,Janet Lee ,but seems you have things in hand .
Lovely kitchen ,Melanie .I think wood is much cheaper over there than here . The drawers are like mine and I also have black floor tiles which seem to be a bad choice as everything shows .My tops are black quartz with silver sparkles .
Karen duck used to be a favourite but I have lost my desire for it .
Julie,progress is exactly that and slow is better than none .
Del,you have done some lovely things .
How can you be tidy when being creative ? Necessities have to be to hand .
I shall try to start the new project on Sunday ,7th January and suggest someone thinks of something to run at the end of the month .If this is an inconvenient date we can change it .I will need some guidance on the start as I have forgotten how to do it .Any volunteers please?I would write the preamble if one of you would be willing to set the page up.
Hope you are all ready for the big day and getting in some rest .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> A couple of shots of the kitchen cabinets. They are solid oak with soft-close hinges, cinnamon finish. The pantry is about the size of a side-by-side refrigerator, although taller as all the cabinets go to the ceiling, and 30 inches deep. It has roll out drawers in the bottom section and adjustable shelves in the top section. The pan drawers are 36 wide, 22 deep, with 11 inch fronts. The slides are dual bottom slides, full extension, and also soft-closing. DH and I laid out our ideas and then spent several hours with the cabinet guy and his software choosing cabinets. IMHO buy either solid wood or plywood (there are some really nice plywoods out there) instead of MDF board. If you should have a water event (i.e. a leak), solid wood or plywood is usually salvageable, whereas MDF gets fat. I put the cooktop in the peninsula facing the dining room. May sound weird but when entertaining you can face your guests, not a wall, while cooking.


They look fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I will set the page up willingly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I will set the page up willingly.


I just PM'd her my willingness, too, shall we slug it out!!!!?????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.
> 
> First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Love the kitchen! You were brave to do the floor but you did a great job 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just PM'd her my willingness, too, shall we slug it out!!!!?????


Nay, lass. You are welcome to the job :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just waiting for a new fridge. The old one gave up the ghost yesterday. Typical at Christmas :sm16:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you for making me feel like I'm not the only one...but I even have patterns, stitch markers, yarn, needles and WIPs that just need the ends woven in sitting on the coffee table in front of the couch :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


For certain sure, Vicki, you are not the only one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. It has been a busy week but all is good. I am in the homestretch of the Dragon Flight MKAL. My Christmas tree is decorated and all the gifts have been wrapped. No cookies baked but I still have Saturday and Sunday (I work Friday).
> 
> Very festive Bev with all those stockings.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie.  Your cabinets look wonderful. You and I got the same color cabinets. Mine have a flat surface, which I love.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just got through this morning roasting the first duck I've ever purchased. I bought another Oxo pepper grinder (for my white pepper corns, poured the black into a Frontera salsa jar for the eventual use in the current black pepper grinder) and a salt grinder (Oxo brand).
> 
> These grinders have 5 settings selectable with a manual sliding switch... I used #3 for the seasoning of the duck.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. I guess we all do, with the cooking etc. Looks like you are moving forward with all. D Is duck moister than turkey?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.
> 
> First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just waiting for a new fridge. The old one gave up the ghost yesterday. Typical at Christmas :sm16:


So sorry, Norma. Hope nothing got spoiled that was for Christmas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Norma. Hope nothing got spoiled that was for Christmas.


No we managed to keep every thing cold and the new one is at 10c and falling :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Julie and Norma .What a nuisance re fridge .Good job they were free to deliver at this time .
Duck is quite greasy ,Bev .The crispy skin is yummy.
Karen is a real busy bee with all the PC work and cooking .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have roasted this duck twice...quite a bit of grease/juice.

Now I will boil this critter and try for stock. I forgot that you cannot get a bunch of meat from a duck. Buy the heaviest bird possible... expect only 1-3 pounds of meat.

At least the turkey has MORE meat! I am not disappointed in the taste of the duck...I have snacked on some of the meat. Looking for quail or lamb around Easter or Christmas in the future. I have a bit of rosemary (which doesn't lose its smell or flavor).

I will be making a Gheradelli chocolate cheesecake for Christmas. Do all y'all think 2 packages are enough?? :sm23:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

How many are you feeding Karen?We all tend to make too much , in my opinion .I have no idea about the cheesecake I’m sorry .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Christmas cards, and a gift or two.


Wonderful work station and lovely display Julie. Ringo looks so comfy in his spot


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it is over, and I am back home- taking it easy in the heat. The tests show damage, that is healing, and the surgeon says best not to go in, if it will mend itself. He said I am doing it the right way. Also was impressed with how far I am walking. I am still knitting dishrags!


That is good news that you are healing, Julie. I agree, best to avoid surgery if possible. Did he give you any time frame?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm, your work space is neat--I wouldn't dare take a picture of mine! The couch is scattered full of WIPs, point protector cases, stitch marker cases, needles, etc.,--you get the picture... :sm12:


This sounds more like mine


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I thought you might like to see some of the Christmas socks.


Love all your little socks along the stair case, Bev. Very cute.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A couple of shots of the kitchen cabinets. They are solid oak with soft-close hinges, cinnamon finish. The pantry is about the size of a side-by-side refrigerator, although taller as all the cabinets go to the ceiling, and 30 inches deep. It has roll out drawers in the bottom section and adjustable shelves in the top section. The pan drawers are 36 wide, 22 deep, with 11 inch fronts. The slides are dual bottom slides, full extension, and also soft-closing. DH and I laid out our ideas and then spent several hours with the cabinet guy and his software choosing cabinets. IMHO buy either solid wood or plywood (there are some really nice plywoods out there) instead of MDF board. If you should have a water event (i.e. a leak), solid wood or plywood is usually salvageable, whereas MDF gets fat. I put the cooktop in the peninsula facing the dining room. May sound weird but when entertaining you can face your guests, not a wall, while cooking.


Your cabinets are gorgeous Melanie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No we managed to keep every thing cold and the new one is at 10c and falling :sm24:


Glad to hear you got a new one so quickly and that it is all set up and working well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have roasted this duck twice...quite a bit of grease/juice.
> 
> Now I will boil this critter and try for stock. I forgot that you cannot get a bunch of meat from a duck. Buy the heaviest bird possible... expect only 1-3 pounds of meat.
> 
> ...


Sounds like quite a wonderful dinner you are preparing there Karen. I am not familiar with that kind of cheese cake though, so I am of no help there.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was being too amusing. Picture 2 packages of 60% semisweet chocolate drops with REAL vanilla in them. Can anyone ever have enough chocolate... around Christmas???!

Even without putting the smaller one into the cheesecake I expect a delightful buzz from chocolate... *WHEEE!* :sm15:

I have previous experience with making cheesecake... I was having fun with the chocolate quantities... I do have Hershey's cocoa powder too. Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nay, lass. You are welcome to the job :sm23: :sm24:


 :sm24: I will be quite busy the first two months of the year with KP- I have decided to keep the computer for the times when I need to rest from knitting- I think working the keyboard is helping with the rehabilitation of my hands. I am so glad to be avoiding an invasive procedure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just waiting for a new fridge. The old one gave up the ghost yesterday. Typical at Christmas :sm16:


It would happen! Just as you need the darn thing at full capacity!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful work station and lovely display Julie. Ringo looks so comfy in his spot


It has helped put me in the right frame of mind for Christmas, rather than being gloomy about the ones that are not here, for what ever reason. Ringo loves his comforts! Has also helped that my brother invited me over for Sunday's big meal- I put most of my last batch of lemon curd aside for him and Lisa, who is coming erly to help me cut Ringo's toe nails. I am making a Tarte de Noel- I lost the original recipe years ago so I just make it from what I remember- I won't use the sweet shortcrust I think, this year - but the phylo pastry I bought- should work ok! I have tons of ground almond for the topping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is good news that you are healing, Julie. I agree, best to avoid surgery if possible. Did he give you any time frame?


Just the year for the check up on the hip. I pointed out that my uphills are limited by my lung and heart capacity- and he laughed and said there was a limit as to what Orthopaedics could do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad to hear you got a new one so quickly and that it is all set up and working well!


Given the palaver Norma has had getting medical treatment, it is nice to know somethings work in darkest Wales!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> This chatter seems to have left me behind! Bad luck ,Janet Lee ,but seems you have things in hand .
> Lovely kitchen ,Melanie .I think wood is much cheaper over there than here . The drawers are like mine and I also have black floor tiles which seem to be a bad choice as everything shows .My tops are black quartz with silver sparkles .
> Karen duck used to be a favourite but I have lost my desire for it .
> Julie,progress is exactly that and slow is better than none .
> ...


needles ready, re-thinking yarn choice.... enjoy the meanwhile times!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I will be quite busy the first two months of the year with KP- I have decided to keep the computer for the times when I need to rest from knitting- I think working the keyboard is helping with the rehabilitation of my hands. I am so glad to be avoiding an invasive procedure!


I will leave it to you. Typing here is still laboured so if it suits you do it and I am first reserve! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Thanks Julie and Norma .What a nuisance re fridge .Good job they were free to deliver at this time .
> Duck is quite greasy ,Bev .The crispy skin is yummy.
> Karen is a real busy bee with all the PC work and cooking .


The men delivering the fridge were efficient and VERY cheerful :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheerful? They must have been Welsh !
Have you had the scan appointment yet ? 
Forgot to mention,Julie ,it was lovely to see Ringo .He was in a very comfy spot .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will leave it to you. Typing here is still laboured so if it suits you do it and I am first reserve! :sm24:


I am only too happy to help out- it is nice to have a sense of busy! Fortunately my left shoulder is just an inconvenience- not the agony of your right one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Cheerful? They must have been Welsh !
> Have you had the scan appointment yet ?
> Forgot to mention,Julie ,it was lovely to see Ringo .He was in a very comfy spot .


Yes, of course they were. No appointment yet :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Cheerful? They must have been Welsh !
> Have you had the scan appointment yet ?
> Forgot to mention,Julie ,it was lovely to see Ringo .He was in a very comfy spot .


He does like his creature comforts! He is spread out on the carpet beside me- often he ends up under the desk- but I think with the heat he is aiming to cool down as much as possible. He has shed much of his undercoat, unlike Trixie or Hector!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, of course they were. No appointment yet :sm25:


Too close to Christmas now! Hopefully first thing in the New Year!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.
> 
> First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous kitchen. I'm turning green-- the envy, ya know. :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> This chatter seems to have left me behind! Bad luck ,Janet Lee ,but seems you have things in hand .
> Lovely kitchen ,Melanie .I think wood is much cheaper over there than here . The drawers are like mine and I also have black floor tiles which seem to be a bad choice as everything shows .My tops are black quartz with silver sparkles .
> Karen duck used to be a favourite but I have lost my desire for it .
> Julie,progress is exactly that and slow is better than none .
> ...


Jan. 7 sounds good to me. Have the yarn, new needles (my Christmas gift to myself-the smaller ChiaouGoo set) are on the way; just can't decide on beads!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I am just waiting for a new fridge. The old one gave up the ghost yesterday. Typical at Christmas :sm16:


Arrgh! Empathizing with your frustration.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I was being too amusing. Picture 2 packages of 60% semisweet chocolate drops with REAL vanilla in them. Can anyone ever have enough chocolate... around Christmas???!
> 
> Even without putting the smaller one into the cheesecake I expect a delightful buzz from chocolate... *WHEEE!* :sm15:
> 
> I have previous experience with making cheesecake... I was having fun with the chocolate quantities... I do have Hershey's cocoa powder too. Mmmmmmm!!!


You're going to have to provide me with a bib--I'm drooling! :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Norma, I'm hoping that appointment comes soon. It's been much too long already!

Ann, you'll do just fine with this KAL--if I can play host for a session of LP, anyone can!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> You're going to have to provide me with a bib--I'm drooling! :sm02:


Try full fat cream cheese, whole eggs... I have polenta, so a variant of the crust. No spring form pan...sling method with parchment paper?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bummer about the fridge's timing Norma. Although I suppose no time is a good time for one to fail.

Ann - anytime is good for me. Start your KAL at will 

Glad all like the kitchen. Two years old and I still love it. The photos are from the installation hence the lack of 'things' on the counters, lol. I did notice that my cabinets have a much more even stain than what shows in the photos, and they are a bit more of a soft red and not so orange-brown. 


I am playing yarn chicken with my Dragon Flight KAL shawl. Usage so far is about 140 to 150 stitches per gram. I am doing a lot of math, lol. Since I may have to overdye this project due to the non-matching colors in the matching batch codes (sigh) I might use some of the remainder from another project that is the same yarn but only in one color. I plan to go as far as I can with the purple / green colorway, put it on some white craft yarn as a holder, soak and see if the purples even out. If not, and if I need to add more yarn (it is looking like I will be one row short), I'll add the leftover green from another project. Then figure out how to dye it. It is viscose from sugar cane so some research will be in order.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the fridge's timing Norma. Although I suppose no time is a good time for one to fail.
> 
> Ann - anytime is good for me. Start your KAL at will
> 
> ...


Hope you have a good day, too, Melanie, that is a bummer about the yarn. I have not yet encountered sugar cane viscose. Amazing what they are turning into fibre- better than burning it I guess!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lovely kitchen Melanie. Once had black counters about 30 years ago and had an awful time keeping them spotless, so am pleased that my new ones will be less revealing. Same with a black floor. I used black tile in the master bath -- looks stunning, but, once again, isn't very forgiving of my less than sterling housekeeping. Think I'd learn the lesson wouldn't you!!!!! But I do love black and it really is so elegant -- oh well, I'll just drool over other peoples successes. 

Tea was a wonderful affair. Everyone showed up a bit more dressed up than usual - I think subliminally stating that we were all ready for a PARTY. Had a great time. Everyone shared completed projects; someone had discovered a "new" yarn store only about 200 miles away so we may be planning a field trip next spring. The pears turned out really great. I ended up thickening the juices & liquids that they were poached in and it made a wonderful, if sweet, sauce which we dribbled over the top of each bowl. With the tart of the cranberries, the texture of the pears, the hint of cider and the aroma spices I think it was a winner. If anyone wants the recipe, and I'll post. I can see this being used either as a dessert or even a side dish, particularly with pork.

Am home today, but looking forward to a week where ever single day will require that I travel at least to town or further -- yuck!! But, I got the last of the holiday gifts in the mail today (yes, I know they won't arrive in time, but at least they are on their way) and the only thing left to do is hem a polar fleece throw. Have already finished squaring it up (I'd love to know why fabric stores can't cut a straight edge?) and just need to turn and stitch the edges. Then a big sigh of relief, feet up on the footstool, knitting needles in my hand, holiday music on the stereo and several hours of sheer enjoyment. I hope each of you has a wonderful holiday filled with good friends, loving family and sweet bon-bons.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the fridge's timing Norma. Although I suppose no time is a good time for one to fail.
> 
> Ann - anytime is good for me. Start your KAL at will
> 
> ...


I do hope you have enough yarn, Melanie. I am about to start my second ball.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just got through this morning roasting the first duck I've ever purchased. I bought another Oxo pepper grinder (for my white pepper corns, poured the black into a Frontera salsa jar for the eventual use in the current black pepper grinder) and a salt grinder (Oxo brand).
> 
> These grinders have 5 settings selectable with a manual sliding switch... I used #3 for the seasoning of the duck.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.
> 
> First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Love your kitchen Melanie!! I really like your stain color on the cabinets. Is your pan drawer always so organized or is this a photo op?

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just waiting for a new fridge. The old one gave up the ghost yesterday. Typical at Christmas :sm16:


Oh, no!! It is amazing how often the things break down or get discombobulated at the most inopportune time.

Several years a ago my oven started on fire when the turkey was baking. I needed to unplug the stove as it started on fire again every time we tried to plug it in. The top part of the turkey was very burned, I was concerned that the un-burned part would smell nasty so we did not use it. Thankfully my DD had a turkey in the freezer that she took out and started baking it with higher temps than usual. No stove top, so she cooked other things for me that I was planning on cooking on the stove top as well. She lives 2.5 miles from me so it all worked out. My side of the family always comes for Thanksgiving dinner - we generally have a pretty good size group.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tea was a wonderful affair. Everyone showed up a bit more dressed up than usual - I think subliminally stating that we were all ready for a PARTY. Had a great time. Everyone shared completed projects; someone had discovered a "new" yarn store only about 200 miles away so we may be planning a field trip next spring. The pears turned out really great. I ended up thickening the juices & liquids that they were poached in and it made a wonderful, if sweet, sauce which we dribbled over the top of each bowl. With the tart of the cranberries, the texture of the pears, the hint of cider and the aroma spices I think it was a winner. If anyone wants the recipe, and I'll post. I can see this being used either as a dessert or even a side dish, particularly with pork.


Just reading your description is making my mouth water!! Congrats to you on a success Tea Party!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

jangmb said:


> Oh, no!! It is amazing how often the things break down or get discombobulated at the most inopportune time.
> 
> Several years a ago my oven started on fire when the turkey was baking. I needed to unplug the stove as it started on fire again every time we tried to plug it in. The top part of the turkey was very burned, I was concerned that the un-burned part would smell nasty so we did not use it. Thankfully my DD had a turkey in the freezer that she took out and started baking it with higher temps than usual. No stove top, so she cooked other things for me that I was planning on cooking on the stove top as well. She lives 2.5 miles from me so it all worked out. My side of the family always comes for Thanksgiving dinner - we generally have a pretty good size group.


I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm24: LOL- bless your Grandmother- that is independence!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Great story. Those aggravating events really make for great memories. I wonder how many times her story has been told.????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Oh, no!! It is amazing how often the things break down or get discombobulated at the most inopportune time.
> 
> Several years a ago my oven started on fire when the turkey was baking. I needed to unplug the stove as it started on fire again every time we tried to plug it in. The top part of the turkey was very burned, I was concerned that the un-burned part would smell nasty so we did not use it. Thankfully my DD had a turkey in the freezer that she took out and started baking it with higher temps than usual. No stove top, so she cooked other things for me that I was planning on cooking on the stove top as well. She lives 2.5 miles from me so it all worked out. My side of the family always comes for Thanksgiving dinner - we generally have a pretty good size group.


That was a terrible experience. It was great your DD could help :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: LOL- bless your Grandmother- that is independence!


Indeed it was. Great story :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I was being too amusing. Picture 2 packages of 60% semisweet chocolate drops with REAL vanilla in them. Can anyone ever have enough chocolate... around Christmas???!
> 
> Even without putting the smaller one into the cheesecake I expect a delightful buzz from chocolate... *WHEEE!* :sm15:
> 
> I have previous experience with making cheesecake... I was having fun with the chocolate quantities... I do have Hershey's cocoa powder too. Mmmmmmm!!!


Now I understand- 2 packages of chocolate drops sounds just right to me!! Chocolate cheesecake is scrumptious.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has helped put me in the right frame of mind for Christmas, rather than being gloomy about the ones that are not here, for what ever reason. Ringo loves his comforts! Has also helped that my brother invited me over for Sunday's big meal- I put most of my last batch of lemon curd aside for him and Lisa, who is coming erly to help me cut Ringo's toe nails. I am making a Tarte de Noel- I lost the original recipe years ago so I just make it from what I remember- I won't use the sweet shortcrust I think, this year - but the phylo pastry I bought- should work ok! I have tons of ground almond for the topping.


That is wonderful that you will be with your brother for Christmas. That Tarte sounds good. Enjoy your dinner and time together ! 
Is Ringo good about getting his nails clipped? Mine are both a little jittery, but I've gotten good at doing it and it is over before they know it


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the fridge's timing Norma. Although I suppose no time is a good time for one to fail.
> 
> Ann - anytime is good for me. Start your KAL at will
> 
> ...


Gosh Melanie, you have had a challenge with this pattern and yarn! It will be interesting to see how it all comes together.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely kitchen Melanie. Once had black counters about 30 years ago and had an awful time keeping them spotless, so am pleased that my new ones will be less revealing. Same with a black floor. I used black tile in the master bath -- looks stunning, but, once again, isn't very forgiving of my less than sterling housekeeping. Think I'd learn the lesson wouldn't you!!!!! But I do love black and it really is so elegant -- oh well, I'll just drool over other peoples successes.
> 
> Tea was a wonderful affair. Everyone showed up a bit more dressed up than usual - I think subliminally stating that we were all ready for a PARTY. Had a great time. Everyone shared completed projects; someone had discovered a "new" yarn store only about 200 miles away so we may be planning a field trip next spring. The pears turned out really great. I ended up thickening the juices & liquids that they were poached in and it made a wonderful, if sweet, sauce which we dribbled over the top of each bowl. With the tart of the cranberries, the texture of the pears, the hint of cider and the aroma spices I think it was a winner. If anyone wants the recipe, and I'll post. I can see this being used either as a dessert or even a side dish, particularly with pork.
> 
> Am home today, but looking forward to a week where ever single day will require that I travel at least to town or further -- yuck!! But, I got the last of the holiday gifts in the mail today (yes, I know they won't arrive in time, but at least they are on their way) and the only thing left to do is hem a polar fleece throw. Have already finished squaring it up (I'd love to know why fabric stores can't cut a straight edge?) and just need to turn and stitch the edges. Then a big sigh of relief, feet up on the footstool, knitting needles in my hand, holiday music on the stereo and several hours of sheer enjoyment. I hope each of you has a wonderful holiday filled with good friends, loving family and sweet bon-bons.


What a lovely gathering you had. I would love to have your recipe for the pears if you get a chance. 
Enjoy your holiday and "feet up" time!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, no!! It is amazing how often the things break down or get discombobulated at the most inopportune time.
> 
> Several years a ago my oven started on fire when the turkey was baking. I needed to unplug the stove as it started on fire again every time we tried to plug it in. The top part of the turkey was very burned, I was concerned that the un-burned part would smell nasty so we did not use it. Thankfully my DD had a turkey in the freezer that she took out and started baking it with higher temps than usual. No stove top, so she cooked other things for me that I was planning on cooking on the stove top as well. She lives 2.5 miles from me so it all worked out. My side of the family always comes for Thanksgiving dinner - we generally have a pretty good size group.


Oh my, that must have been quite stressful at the time. But I guess it is a family story that will always be remembered!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Well wasn't she something! Great story


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I got way behind in the blog and will try to remember what everyone has been up to. 

Would love the poached pear recipe, DeEtta we love pears. Often slice a fresh one in a spinach salad. Your party looked very festive. 

Looking at your kitchen cabinets, Melanie, are very similar to mine. Mine are cherry wood and the floors light oak. But my pan drawer looks just just like yourÃ¢ÂÂs. Good luck with finishing the shawl. 

Norma, bad luck on the fridge but at least you could get a quick replacement. Nice, especially at this time of year. 

Julie, so glad your brother invited you for Christmas Eve. Never heard of that dessert but it does sound good. 

Love the little angels and dish cozy for the microwave, was it Del?

The chocolate cheesecake sounds luscious Karen. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone else. 

We got to Ohio on Wed and have been busy with the grands. They really are fun at 7 and 11. We took them to see the new Star Wars movie. I was glad Mark Hamill was in it. We made wreaths for their bedroom doors with Christmas ornaments. 

Last night we took the family to dinner at a place called The Twisted Olive and they had the best gluten free flat bread. The restaurant is in a beautiful wooded setting away from the city. 

IÃ¢ÂÂm frantically trying to finish the shawl IÃ¢ÂÂm making for my daughter-in-law. Four more rows to go but each row is about 950 stitches, so it takes awhile.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind in the blog and will try to remember what everyone has been up to.
> 
> Would love the poached pear recipe, DeEtta we love pears. Often slice a fresh one in a spinach salad. Your party looked very festive.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It was a quick replacement so didn't lose any food. Your grands look very a very handsome pair :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. It was a quick replacement so didn't lose any food. Your grands look very a very handsome pair :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. They are cuties when they aren't arguing and fighting. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is wonderful that you will be with your brother for Christmas. That Tarte sounds good. Enjoy your dinner and time together !
> Is Ringo good about getting his nails clipped? Mine are both a little jittery, but I've gotten good at doing it and it is over before they know it


I have since then had an invitation for Christmas Day (afternoon), with Fale's cousins that he most seemed to enjoy spending time with- hopefully if anything happens to him, it will filter through to me. 
I followed the recipe for Fruit Mincemeat in the Vegetarian Section of my (modern) Mrs Beeton- it is absolutely scrumptious- no necessity for an alcoholic boost, because I am not attempting to store it.
(because of Dad's alcoholism, I try to maintain as teetotal).
Ringo and I have got jittery about toenails since I accidentally cut into the quick on one, and my hands have not gained full strength yet to work the clippers when I am on my own. Hopefully the doggy treats will be sufficient bribe- they smell good- even to me!
I am glad you can work fast to do your dogs!
I just woke to what sounded like something being smashed, outside- so I have the lights on, through the house- but all is quiet again, outside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. It was a quick replacement so didn't lose any food. Your grands look very a very handsome pair :sm24:


I agree with Norma, Barbara- they do look handsome!



> Julie, so glad your brother invited you for Christmas Eve. Never heard of that dessert but it does sound good.


I Googled Tarte de Noel, and it came up with ever so many possibilities- but I like mine for the Almond Meringue topping.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For those looking at satin thread Christmas balls to decorate... Michael's has them at $14.99!

I'm considering getting them... but have spent a bit on cross stitch supplies. Next year?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta - I am not surprised that your tea was a success. You seem to have that talent well in hand. Enjoy your day off.

Jan - LOL! Yes, that drawer always looks like that. But pan drawers are easier than large box cabinets to keep well organized. Although the saute' pan drawer does not look very neat, lol. Wow about the oven fire! BTW, anyone who wants to roast a frozen turkey you will need a couple of extra hours and you will need to watch it for the right time to pull out the gizzard package but other than that it is pretty much the same process. 

Vickie - love your grandmother! My own Nana was quite a similar lady.

Barbara - great looking kids! Enjoy the rest of your stay in a cold climate.


I have finished Dragon Flight. I had to bind off on the final pattern row, instead of purling back then binding off. Even with that short I still ran out of yarn two thirds of the way across. I have a very small quantity of the same yarn in purple left over from another project so I finished up with that. It is soaking now with the hope that the colors will even out. I have two skeins with the same batch code but very different hues. Sigh. Should have noticed that when I purchased them as they came from my LYS. But that was several years ago so no chance to find another ball. If the soak does not help I will overdye the shawl.

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta - I am not surprised that your tea was a success. You seem to have that talent well in hand. Enjoy your day off.
> 
> Jan - LOL! Yes, that drawer always looks like that. But pan drawers are easier than large box cabinets to keep well organized. Although the saute' pan drawer does not look very neat, lol. Wow about the oven fire! BTW, anyone who wants to roast a frozen turkey you will need a couple of extra hours and you will need to watch it for the right time to pull out the gizzard package but other than that it is pretty much the same process.
> 
> ...


That is a real bummer about the yarn (dye lots being the same), but as you say, several years down the track- not an awful lot you CAN do!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am glad you managed to finish your shawl. Brilliant!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> For those looking at satin thread Christmas balls to decorate... Michael's has them at $14.99!
> 
> I'm considering getting them... but have spent a bit on cross stitch supplies. Next year?


Online or in the stores?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Love all your little socks along the stair case, Bev. Very cute.


Thanks so much, Barbara. They sure brighten our hearts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely kitchen Melanie. Once had black counters about 30 years ago and had an awful time keeping them spotless, so am pleased that my new ones will be less revealing. Same with a black floor. I used black tile in the master bath -- looks stunning, but, once again, isn't very forgiving of my less than sterling housekeeping. Think I'd learn the lesson wouldn't you!!!!! But I do love black and it really is so elegant -- oh well, I'll just drool over other peoples successes.
> 
> Tea was a wonderful affair. Everyone showed up a bit more dressed up than usual - I think subliminally stating that we were all ready for a PARTY. Had a great time. Everyone shared completed projects; someone had discovered a "new" yarn store only about 200 miles away so we may be planning a field trip next spring. The pears turned out really great. I ended up thickening the juices & liquids that they were poached in and it made a wonderful, if sweet, sauce which we dribbled over the top of each bowl. With the tart of the cranberries, the texture of the pears, the hint of cider and the aroma spices I think it was a winner. If anyone wants the recipe, and I'll post. I can see this being used either as a dessert or even a side dish, particularly with pork.
> 
> Am home today, but looking forward to a week where ever single day will require that I travel at least to town or further -- yuck!! But, I got the last of the holiday gifts in the mail today (yes, I know they won't arrive in time, but at least they are on their way) and the only thing left to do is hem a polar fleece throw. Have already finished squaring it up (I'd love to know why fabric stores can't cut a straight edge?) and just need to turn and stitch the edges. Then a big sigh of relief, feet up on the footstool, knitting needles in my hand, holiday music on the stereo and several hours of sheer enjoyment. I hope each of you has a wonderful holiday filled with good friends, loving family and sweet bon-bons.


Sounds lovely, DeEtta


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Memories are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind in the blog and will try to remember what everyone has been up to.
> 
> Would love the poached pear recipe, DeEtta we love pears. Often slice a fresh one in a spinach salad. Your party looked very festive.
> 
> ...


Sounds like lovely fun, Barbara. Enjoy your grands.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have since then had an invitation for Christmas Day (afternoon), with Fale's cousins that he most seemed to enjoy spending time with- hopefully if anything happens to him, it will filter through to me.
> I followed the recipe for Fruit Mincemeat in the Vegetarian Section of my (modern) Mrs Beeton- it is absolutely scrumptious- no necessity for an alcoholic boost, because I am not attempting to store it.
> (because of Dad's alcoholism, I try to maintain as teetotal).
> Ringo and I have got jittery about toenails since I accidentally cut into the quick on one, and my hands have not gained full strength yet to work the clippers when I am on my own. Hopefully the doggy treats will be sufficient bribe- they smell good- even to me!
> ...


Sorry your sleep has been interrupted, but glad the cause has left the area. So glad that you will have time with your brother and Fale's cousins this Christmas.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta - I am not surprised that your tea was a success. You seem to have that talent well in hand. Enjoy your day off.
> 
> Jan - LOL! Yes, that drawer always looks like that. But pan drawers are easier than large box cabinets to keep well organized. Although the saute' pan drawer does not look very neat, lol. Wow about the oven fire! BTW, anyone who wants to roast a frozen turkey you will need a couple of extra hours and you will need to watch it for the right time to pull out the gizzard package but other than that it is pretty much the same process.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your shawl, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Our children have arrived and we have started the celebrations. We will be gaining the remaining two that are coming for supper tonight. We will be together tomorrow and Monday. Time will be full of fun-eating, laughing, games, eating, talking, laughing and more eating.  It's always wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind in the blog and will try to remember what everyone has been up to.
> 
> Would love the poached pear recipe, DeEtta we love pears. Often slice a fresh one in a spinach salad. Your party looked very festive.
> 
> ...


Glad you are having fun times with the grandkids. Their wreaths are great and they are so cute- getting so big since the last pics I saw of them. Good luck finishing the shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have since then had an invitation for Christmas Day (afternoon), with Fale's cousins that he most seemed to enjoy spending time with- hopefully if anything happens to him, it will filter through to me.
> I followed the recipe for Fruit Mincemeat in the Vegetarian Section of my (modern) Mrs Beeton- it is absolutely scrumptious- no necessity for an alcoholic boost, because I am not attempting to store it.
> (because of Dad's alcoholism, I try to maintain as teetotal).
> Ringo and I have got jittery about toenails since I accidentally cut into the quick on one, and my hands have not gained full strength yet to work the clippers when I am on my own. Hopefully the doggy treats will be sufficient bribe- they smell good- even to me!
> ...


Yay for another invite. How nice of Fales cousins to stay in touch with you!
I have done that with the clippers and now I really look close to make sure I am not near that line! I do have the special powder to stop the bleeding, just in case. Hope the doggie treats work and the job gets done
Glad all is quiet again and sure hope nothing major was smashed!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta - I am not surprised that your tea was a success. You seem to have that talent well in hand. Enjoy your day off.
> 
> Jan - LOL! Yes, that drawer always looks like that. But pan drawers are easier than large box cabinets to keep well organized. Although the saute' pan drawer does not look very neat, lol. Wow about the oven fire! BTW, anyone who wants to roast a frozen turkey you will need a couple of extra hours and you will need to watch it for the right time to pull out the gizzard package but other than that it is pretty much the same process.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is so frustrating that you ran out for just that little bit. But yay for finishing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our children have arrived and we have started the celebrations. We will be gaining the remaining two that are coming for supper tonight. We will be together tomorrow and Monday. Time will be full of fun-eating, laughing, games, eating, talking, laughing and more eating.  It's always wonderful.


Sounds like a wonderful time Bev. Enjoy and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry your sleep has been interrupted, but glad the cause has left the area. So glad that you will have time with your brother and Fale's cousins this Christmas.


 :sm24: Thank you, Bev! I hope Monday works out, Shirley's car is very old and needs a lot of maintenance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our children have arrived and we have started the celebrations. We will be gaining the remaining two that are coming for supper tonight. We will be together tomorrow and Monday. Time will be full of fun-eating, laughing, games, eating, talking, laughing and more eating.  It's always wonderful.


How lucky you are that your children come to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for another invite. How nice of Fales cousins to stay in touch with you!
> I have done that with the clippers and now I really look close to make sure I am not near that line! I do have the special powder to stop the bleeding, just in case. Hope the doggie treats work and the job gets done
> Glad all is quiet again and sure hope nothing major was smashed!


Thank you, Caryn! I must check with the Vet for the powder- one thing at least his are all white, so you can see the quick- but I am not prepared to try on my own!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I used to work in the office for a custom woodworking company - $15,000 units for your TV, that sort of thing - nice to hear your DH is good with tools, and knows what is needed for a good cabinet. Our floor is Brazilian black slate tile, in a French layout pattern, which we laid ourselves. My first go at tiling and I get the hardest type of tile to lay, lol. We had about 450 square feet with the kitchen and dining room combined. I wanted, and got, full back splashes (easier to clean than paint). We have the same marble as the counter tops for the back splashes. The kitchen is about 15 x 15. Not in a perfect triangle as far as layout, but I am happy with it.
> 
> First photo is a terrible photo (needed Bev to visit, lol) but you can see the peninsula with the floating bar and a bit of the backsplash under the upper cabinets. There is cardboard in the window behind the sink for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Finally have the internet back up, again. :sm03: Very unhappy with it.

What a wonderful looking kitchen. Would love to have that much counter space!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have roasted this duck twice...quite a bit of grease/juice.
> 
> Now I will boil this critter and try for stock. I forgot that you cannot get a bunch of meat from a duck. Buy the heaviest bird possible... expect only 1-3 pounds of meat.
> 
> ...


We usually have duck since it is only the two of us. Tastes great, and very little leftovers. Works for us. Yes, it can be a bit greasy, but we roast it in a pan that has a raised section for the grease to drain down. And oh my, the crispy skin! Delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Finally have the internet back up, again. :sm03: Very unhappy with it.
> 
> What a wonderful looking kitchen. Would love to have that much counter space!


What is the problem with it, JanetLee?

I too would love the amount of space some of you have! But as my Mum was fond of saying- 'if wishes were horses, beggars would ride'.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I was being too amusing. Picture 2 packages of 60% semisweet chocolate drops with REAL vanilla in them. Can anyone ever have enough chocolate... around Christmas???!
> 
> Even without putting the smaller one into the cheesecake I expect a delightful buzz from chocolate... *WHEEE!* :sm15:
> 
> I have previous experience with making cheesecake... I was having fun with the chocolate quantities... I do have Hershey's cocoa powder too. Mmmmmmm!!!


I love cheese cake but it does not love me back. I remember the delicious cheese cake from when we were stationed in Germany. Melts in your mouth!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the fridge's timing Norma. Although I suppose no time is a good time for one to fail.
> 
> Ann - anytime is good for me. Start your KAL at will
> 
> ...


That is going to be interesting to see. Hope it all works out the way you want it to.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely kitchen Melanie. Once had black counters about 30 years ago and had an awful time keeping them spotless, so am pleased that my new ones will be less revealing. Same with a black floor. I used black tile in the master bath -- looks stunning, but, once again, isn't very forgiving of my less than sterling housekeeping. Think I'd learn the lesson wouldn't you!!!!! But I do love black and it really is so elegant -- oh well, I'll just drool over other peoples successes.
> 
> Tea was a wonderful affair. Everyone showed up a bit more dressed up than usual - I think subliminally stating that we were all ready for a PARTY. Had a great time. Everyone shared completed projects; someone had discovered a "new" yarn store only about 200 miles away so we may be planning a field trip next spring. The pears turned out really great. I ended up thickening the juices & liquids that they were poached in and it made a wonderful, if sweet, sauce which we dribbled over the top of each bowl. With the tart of the cranberries, the texture of the pears, the hint of cider and the aroma spices I think it was a winner. If anyone wants the recipe, and I'll post. I can see this being used either as a dessert or even a side dish, particularly with pork.
> 
> Am home today, but looking forward to a week where ever single day will require that I travel at least to town or further -- yuck!! But, I got the last of the holiday gifts in the mail today (yes, I know they won't arrive in time, but at least they are on their way) and the only thing left to do is hem a polar fleece throw. Have already finished squaring it up (I'd love to know why fabric stores can't cut a straight edge?) and just need to turn and stitch the edges. Then a big sigh of relief, feet up on the footstool, knitting needles in my hand, holiday music on the stereo and several hours of sheer enjoyment. I hope each of you has a wonderful holiday filled with good friends, loving family and sweet bon-bons.


Sounds like you had a wonderful time at your tea. And the pear recipe would be great. We both love pears and something new to try would be good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I remember a story oft told in my family. My French Canadian Grandmother was a widow and did not drive. She raised 4 children on her own and was fiercely independent! We lived probably a half mile from her. It was tradition that the whole family (25-30 of us) went to her home for Christmas late lunch followed by gifts and playing cards and then a group nap before starting on the supper of leftovers. She was up early to get the monster turkey in the oven. To her horror the oven would not work. Instead of calling my parents to come get her and the turkey, she loaded up the turkey in the roasting pan, wrapped in blankets into the sleigh and walked to our home dragging the sleigh to our home to cook the turkey. We called this having a "tete dur" or hard head. I believe all the women in our family inherited that trait :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Fantastic story. And there are worse things thing having a hard head!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our children have arrived and we have started the celebrations. We will be gaining the remaining two that are coming for supper tonight. We will be together tomorrow and Monday. Time will be full of fun-eating, laughing, games, eating, talking, laughing and more eating.  It's always wonderful.


Have a wonderful time! Sounds like you will be have a great time with your family.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the problem with it, JanetLee?
> 
> I too would love the amount of space some of you have! But as my Mum was fond of saying- 'if wishes were horses, beggars would ride'.


Not really sure. The weather is bright and chilly, so it cannot be anything like that. I think we are going to need to call the technician out and see if the lines at the pole have been pulled or something because of the high winds recently.

And of course the battery backup keeps beeping at me also. Like we had a moment of interrupted electricity and everything had to reset. Getting very annoying. DH is finally on his way back home from the other side of the mountains. About a four hour drive. I can only imagine what the traffic is going to be like once he is over the pass.

I am seriously enjoying the "extra" space. I don't really care to have a lot of furniture or that sort of thing, but I do love my space. However, do not go into hubby's office. What a cluttery mess. But, it is _his_ office, so I just let it be.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here is the recipe for the pear dish I mentioned earlier. I've also attached a PDF version if you'd rather download it.

Holiday Pears
Taken from Sunset, 2002 Annual Recipe Collection.


Prep & Cook Time: About 1 - 1/4 hours
Servings: 4


1 cup	fresh or thawed frozen cranberries
4	Firm-ripe pears such as d'Anjou or Bosc (about 2.5 lbs total)
½	rinsed lemon (about 2 oz total)(, thinly sliced (discard ends)
1 cup	sugar
2 Tbls	cider vinegar
¼ teas	ground ginger
¼ teas	ground cinnamon
1/8 teas ground cloves


1.	Sort cranberries & discard stems and any bruised or decayed fruit. Rinse and drain berries. Peel pears; cut in half & core. In a 2 to 2.5 quart baking dish, combine cranberries, pears, and lemon slices.

2.	In a 1 to 2-quart pan over medium-high heat, stir sugar, vinegar, ginger, cinnamon, and ½ cup water until mixture boils and sugar is dissolved. Pour over fruit. Cover dish tightly with foil.

3.	Bake in a 350° oven until pears are tender when pierced, 45 min to 1 hour. 

4.	Serve either warm or at room temperature.

Notes:

a.	I used firm red Bartlett pears and had to cook about 75 minutes to reach fork tender.

b.	Before serving at room temperature, removed pears and drained remaining fruit. Thicken the juice from the fruit using modified food starch or other thickener of your choice. Thicken to desired consistency. Spoon or pour over pears to serve.

c.	I would think that the sugar could be reduced slightly or substituted with a sweetener. But remember that the sweetness of the sugar is off-setting the tart quality of the cider vinegar.

d.	Original recipe suggested serving as a side dish to turkey or ham, or spooned over frozen yogurt/ice cream. I served individual dishes of pears with cooked cranberries and thickened juices -- all at room temperature.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Here is the recipe for the pear dish I mentioned earlier. I've also attached a PDF version if you'd rather download it.
> 
> Holiday Pears
> Taken from Sunset, 2002 Annual Recipe Collection.
> ...


Thanks so much for the recipe
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is the recipe for the pear dish I mentioned earlier. I've also attached a PDF version if you'd rather download it.
> 
> Holiday Pears
> Taken from Sunset, 2002 Annual Recipe Collection.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

It's wonderful to be able to be with family and friends at special times, especially when those people live far and wide. I'm happy for all of you who can do that this holiday season. My wish for everyone is to have a happy, peaceful holiday, and for the next year to be one filled with happiness, healing, and health.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Del and the same to you and all my other KP friends.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here is the recipe for the pear dish I mentioned earlier. I've also attached a PDF version if you'd rather download it.
> 
> Holiday Pears
> Taken from Sunset, 2002 Annual Recipe Collection.
> ...


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, DeEtta for the recipe. I thought it sounds very refreshing. I do like poached pears. I have downloaded it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year. I do appreciate your company during the year. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year. I do appreciate your company during the year. Thank you.


Thank you Norma! Christmas Day here, by 36 minutes. Tonga, and Samoa too. Australia East Coast in another 2 hours!
May you all enjoy the festivities, whatever you are celebrating!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is the recipe for the pear dish I mentioned earlier. I've also attached a PDF version if you'd rather download it.
> 
> Holiday Pears
> Taken from Sunset, 2002 Annual Recipe Collection.
> ...


Thanks DeEtta. I will definitely give this a try! Do you think it would work to slice the pears so the cooking time would be shortened?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the beautiful holiday wishes. Adding mine to wish all a very joyous and peaceful holiday too.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas! May you find the peace and joy of this season. To a Happy, Prosperous and Healthy and Inspired New Year!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks DeEtta. I will definitely give this a try! Do you think it would work to slice the pears so the cooking time would be shortened?


Probably would shorten the time to cook, but the presentation might be so "grand." Only way to tell is to give it a try. I always look at recipes as a starting point from which to launch one or more experiments. I think cooking time would be substantially shortened if the pears had been riper when I started. We have a very limited choice of fruits and the pears I used were rock-hard at the time I peeled them. A couple of days riper and they would probably have easily cooked within the normal cooking time frame. Let us know if you experiment, please.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta - I am not surprised that your tea was a success. You seem to have that talent well in hand. Enjoy your day off.
> 
> Jan - LOL! Yes, that drawer always looks like that. But pan drawers are easier than large box cabinets to keep well organized. Although the saute' pan drawer does not look very neat, lol. Wow about the oven fire! BTW, anyone who wants to roast a frozen turkey you will need a couple of extra hours and you will need to watch it for the right time to pull out the gizzard package but other than that it is pretty much the same process.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie and congratulations on completing Dragon Flight.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: LOL- bless your Grandmother- that is independence!


That is a great story about your grandmother, Vickie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Our children have arrived and we have started the celebrations. We will be gaining the remaining two that are coming for supper tonight. We will be together tomorrow and Monday. Time will be full of fun-eating, laughing, games, eating, talking, laughing and more eating.  It's always wonderful.


Sounds like a wonderful time, Bev. And thanks for the nice comment about my grands.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you are having fun times with the grandkids. Their wreaths are great and they are so cute- getting so big since the last pics I saw of them. Good luck finishing the shawl.


Thanks, Caryn. They are really good kids, we are lucky. The wreaths are really easy. You get shatterproof balls and it takes about 50-75. All you do is string them on wire. Walmart has tubs of 41 balls for about $5. The only problem is that the weight pulls them a bit into an oval.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the problem with it, JanetLee?
> 
> I too would love the amount of space some of you have! But as my Mum was fond of saying- 'if wishes were horses, beggars would ride'.


That's a good one. I had a friend who used to say, "if ifs and buts we're wishes and nuts, what a wonderful


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> It's wonderful to be able to be with family and friends at special times, especially when those people live far and wide. I'm happy for all of you who can do that this holiday season. My wish for everyone is to have a happy, peaceful holiday, and for the next year to be one filled with happiness, healing, and health.


That is beautifully said, Del. Best wishes to all of you wonderful LP friends!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lucky you are that your children come to see you!


Yes, I know that I am lucky. They help out a lot with the cooking. I am sitting while Bethany and Morgan are doing lunch-meatballs with roasted vegies and mashed faux potatoes-cauliflower.  It smells so good and we're all getting hungry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> It's wonderful to be able to be with family and friends at special times, especially when those people live far and wide. I'm happy for all of you who can do that this holiday season. My wish for everyone is to have a happy, peaceful holiday, and for the next year to be one filled with happiness, healing, and health.


Thanks so much, Del. And may I wish everyone on LP the same. A blessed Christmas and wonderful new year.

Thanks, DeEtta, for the pear recipe. 

Thanks everyone, for the wonderful wishes.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Caryn. They are really good kids, we are lucky. The wreaths are really easy. You get shatterproof balls and it takes about 50-75. All you do is string them on wire. Walmart has tubs of 41 balls for about $5. The only problem is that the weight pulls them a bit into an oval.


try adding a hoop to wrap wire or ribbon around. find them in crafting supplies as macramé hoop, close to embroidery hoops but only one piece.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Online or in the stores?


I was in one of 2 known located Michael's and saw 4+ packages. I wanted to get some for both of us...but the Bev photo Moon shot has been fully stocked in DMC floss, 20 #7 quilting needles, I think that I can use 22 gauge Aida, and 3 different sizes of wood hoops.

Adding my thanks for the pear recipe... if that can of pears is still in date I can use it. Otherwise I am going to the store for last minute holiday feast supplies. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I forgot to mention that a number of days ago, I heard from Toni (TLL) she said to send her greetings to everyone here, I gather life is returning to normal for her after her daughter's wedding, and the harvest.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Del and the same to you and all my other KP friends.


I agree! :sm24:

A wonderful Christmas to everyone and fun and happiness with family and friends.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good evening and Merry Christmas!!

I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.

Dragon Flight - 2 skeins Aruacania Ruca, viscose from sugar cane

Star Struck - Shawl in a Bawl, acrylic and cotton, gift yarn

YOEL (Elizabeth's) - 2 skeins King Cole Mirage, acrylic, glass beads, gift yarn

YOEL (Toni's) - Loops and Threads Woolike, acrylic


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Lovely knitting. I need to get my YOEL scarf done.
I haven't had time recently to check in the lace party but wanted to stop by & wish all a Merry Christmas


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Everything is beautiful! And that lovely red! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Beautiful knitting, beautiful shawls. :sm24: :sm24: The beads really dress it up. Love them all.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

All lovely work, well done and hope it is appreciated, assuming you are gifting them


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful. Very well done :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lovely work, JanetLee. Sad about Dragon Flight yarn, but you have that in hand. I'd be so angry, but your solution should resolve the issue. Look at all those nupps -- grrrr!!! Maybe someday I'll be successful.

Bonnie -- how great to hear from you. Happy Holidays and Happy Knitting too. Hope you can take a few minutes and catch us up. I've been wondering what was happening with you. It has been awhile.

Well, it is very early (about 2:00 am) Christmas morning and I'm wide awake. After I finish checking e-mail and KP, I'll just settle in and knit for a bit. Nice and quiet here although it is threatening snow. We got a bit yesterday. Frankly, since I have to go to town today, I'm hoping it will hold off. 

It is hard to believe that we nearly at the New Year. Julie, of course, will get there before the rest of us, but it will soon be 2018.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


All of these are gorgeous! 
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I was in one of 2 known located Michael's and saw 4+ packages. I wanted to get some for both of us...but the Bev photo Moon shot has been fully stocked in DMC floss, 20 #7 quilting needles, I think that I can use 22 gauge Aida, and 3 different sizes of wood hoops.


I'll have to check on that after today. I know how it feels to have a list and find something else!

As I type this, it is 6:30 a.m. Christmas morning here. Just got a call from my son, ugh. His kitchen sink is completely blocked (he accidentally dumped a lot of hot grease down the drain after burning his hand), and everything he's tried has failed to open the drain. So he and little grandson will come over to my house before too long. So I'd better shower and dress soon or else be caught in my flannel nightie!!! The good part about that is that now I don't have to pack up a full Christmas dinner in the car with all our presents and go to his tiny house who's kitchen is teeny-tiny. Hooray!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fabulous! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


You do such lovely work, Melanie! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely work, JanetLee. Sad about Dragon Flight yarn, but you have that in hand. I'd be so angry, but your solution should resolve the issue. Look at all those nupps -- grrrr!!! Maybe someday I'll be successful.
> 
> Bonnie -- how great to hear from you. Happy Holidays and Happy Knitting too. Hope you can take a few minutes and catch us up. I've been wondering what was happening with you. It has been awhile.
> 
> ...


Indeed I will- already it is Boxing Day (the day people in Britain traditionally gave to the poor) a warm sticky night- shortly Ringo will have his breakfast, I will take my morning pills, and head back to bed for a bit! (at just gone 3 am., even I find this a little early!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I noticed this link in the Forum, thought it worth mentioning:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514586-1.html

HandyFamily does some lovely work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Wow Melanie! Lots of beautiful works! I can't believe you blocked so many at one time. Nice accomplishment and must feel good to have so many finished projects. Now you are all set to start all the new ones in the new year :sm01:


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazing knits. I just had that happen that the colors didn’t match, although the lot numbers were the same. I took it apart 3 tines to find a better matching section in the skein, but it didn’t work out. It made me a bit sad. So, I really like your idea of dying it. I will do that next time if it happens again. This time it was a present and it’s already wrapped up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so far behind I'm almost catching myself coming back. My apologies - notifications stopped again. I will go back and catch up but in the mean time Happy Christmas everyone. Hope you are all finding pleasure in this day in whatever form suits you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am so far behind I'm almost catching myself coming back. My apologies - notifications stopped again. I will go back and catch up but in the mean time Happy Christmas everyone. Hope you are all finding pleasure in this day in whatever form suits you.


Hi, Linda!- at least we don't talk as much here, as they do on Sam's Tea Party!!!!!!!

Hope you are having a wonderful Christmas, we are now in Boxing Day!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> try adding a hoop to wrap wire or ribbon around. find them in crafting supplies as macramé hoop, close to embroidery hoops but only one piece.


Good idea, Nancylea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful, Melanie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


That wrap is so lovely, Barbara! I had not realised how big the fairies are!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That wrap is so lovely, Barbara! I had not realised how big the fairies are!


Thank you, Julie. It's hard to find a stand that works with them. My DIL decided to keep it in the living room.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Lovely wrap!!! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> Lovely wrap!!! :sm24:


Thank you, Mary.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed this link in the Forum, thought it worth mentioning:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514586-1.html
> 
> HandyFamily does some lovely work.


nice share , I might have missed them myself, yeah Lurker 2!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie. It's hard to find a stand that works with them. My DIL decided to keep it in the living room.


If it's hard in the States, it would be virtually impossible here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> nice share , I might have missed them myself, yeah Lurker 2!


 :sm24: Thanks Nancylea!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Beautiful wrap, beautiful GS and DIL and beautiful fairy. Lovely :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful wrap, beautiful GS and DIL and beautiful fairy. Lovely :sm24:


I was just thinking of you, Norma, and wondering if you were back home, I guess I have my answer!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just thinking of you, Norma, and wondering if you were back home, I guess I have my answer!


Yes, we had a lovely day but we are both very tired now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, we had a lovely day but we are both very tired now!


That is great- but I am not in the least surprised you're tired! How's Trixie?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great- but I am not in the least surprised you're tired! How's Trixie?


Tired too but she had a wonderful time including scraps of turkey :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tired too but she had a wonderful time including scraps of turkey :sm24:


 :sm24: Lucky girl! I guess she enjoyed the GK's!?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Probably would shorten the time to cook, but the presentation might be so "grand." Only way to tell is to give it a try. I always look at recipes as a starting point from which to launch one or more experiments. I think cooking time would be substantially shortened if the pears had been riper when I started. We have a very limited choice of fruits and the pears I used were rock-hard at the time I peeled them. A couple of days riper and they would probably have easily cooked within the normal cooking time frame. Let us know if you experiment, please.


Yes, that is true about the presentation. But I guess I was thinking as a treat for me and dh. I will let you know when I give it a try.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'll have to check on that after today. I know how it feels to have a list and find something else!
> 
> As I type this, it is 6:30 a.m. Christmas morning here. Just got a call from my son, ugh. His kitchen sink is completely blocked (he accidentally dumped a lot of hot grease down the drain after burning his hand), and everything he's tried has failed to open the drain. So he and little grandson will come over to my house before too long. So I'd better shower and dress soon or else be caught in my flannel nightie!!! The good part about that is that now I don't have to pack up a full Christmas dinner in the car with all our presents and go to his tiny house who's kitchen is teeny-tiny. Hooray!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Hope all worked out well for you and your family and that you had a nice Christmas dinner.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed this link in the Forum, thought it worth mentioning:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514586-1.html
> 
> HandyFamily does some lovely work.


Thanks for the share Julie. These look like they will be pretty, but I would have to refresh my crochet chart reading!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


That is a gorgeous wrap, Barbara. What fantastic colors. The fairy doll is great too and looks like both gifts are very appreciated!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Wow, Barbara. The crochet wrap is really very striking. What a big project to get done so quickly. Seems to me that we just saw some of your early samples. In any case, well done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Linda!- at least we don't talk as much here, as they do on Sam's Tea Party!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you are having a wonderful Christmas, we are now in Boxing Day!


I hope you had a pleasant day, Julie. Our day was rather more relaxed than usual - MIL has a rotten cold so she and hubby's younger brother didn't come to lunch. So we just had my youngest brother who is very easy going and more than willing to pitch in. We had catered for 5 so rather a lot of food is left over but we will make something out of it all tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind in the blog and will try to remember what everyone has been up to.
> 
> Would love the poached pear recipe, DeEtta we love pears. Often slice a fresh one in a spinach salad. Your party looked very festive.
> 
> ...


Your grands look very pleased with their wreaths, Barbara and you sound like you are having rather a nice time. :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Gorgeous wrap and beautiful doll!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the share Julie. These look like they will be pretty, but I would have to refresh my crochet chart reading!


It might be easier than the confusion of terminology between the US and Britain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I hope you had a pleasant day, Julie. Our day was rather more relaxed than usual - MIL has a rotten cold so she and hubby's younger brother didn't come to lunch. So we just had my youngest brother who is very easy going and more than willing to pitch in. We had catered for 5 so rather a lot of food is left over but we will make something out of it all tomorrow.


There is always that silver lining! Yes both days went pretty well- Christmas Eve and Christmas Day- I saw a lot of Fale's cousins that I remember as children, but are now parents themselves. There was a bit of a drunken brawl, but I was well clear of that thank goodness.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope all worked out well for you and your family and that you had a nice Christmas dinner.


Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.

We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.

Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed this link in the Forum, thought it worth mentioning:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514586-1.html
> 
> HandyFamily does some lovely work.


Nice indeed, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


What a gorgeous wrap. Love those colors. Your GD looks very happy with her fairy doll.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


This is very sad news. My heart goes out to the family and friends.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is very sad news. My heart goes out to the family and friends.


Thanks. There has to be some good that will come out of this, I just can't imagine what it would be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


That is awful, Joyce. Poor child finding her mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nice indeed, thank you for sharing this.


 :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed this link in the Forum, thought it worth mentioning:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514586-1.html
> 
> HandyFamily does some lovely work.


Thanks for posting this, Julie. They are very pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Great wrap & doll. Both recipients look very happy with them. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


Oh, how sad for that entire family.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We got to Ohio on Wed and have been busy with the grands.


Big smiles from me. Great pictures of your grands. Looking at these pics it is hard to imagine them getting into squabbles. But of course they would not be normal if they didn't.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have since then had an invitation for Christmas Day (afternoon), with Fale's cousins that he most seemed to enjoy spending time with- hopefully if anything happens to him, it will filter through to me.
> I followed the recipe for Fruit Mincemeat in the Vegetarian Section of my (modern) Mrs Beeton- it is absolutely scrumptious- no necessity for an alcoholic boost, because I am not attempting to store it.
> (because of Dad's alcoholism, I try to maintain as teetotal).


I am excited for your visit with Fale's cousin. I hope you do get an update on Fale.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Wow, Melanie! Beautiful pieces, masterfully done.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Wonderful work, Barbara. I love your pieces. It loooks like your DGD loves her fairy!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is very sad news. My heart goes out to the family and friends.


I agree, my deepest sympathies to all who know and love this family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Lucky girl! I guess she enjoyed the GK's!?


Yes she did. They all love dogs and know how to treat them so she had plenty of strokes and cuddles. Those are her second favourite thing after food :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Joyce how heartbreakingly sad. Thoughts and prayers for everyone including yourself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


The wrap is stunning, Barbara - just beautiful. Your DIL looks pleased with it as does your gd with her doll. You are a very talented woman. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is always that silver lining! Yes both days went pretty well- Christmas Eve and Christmas Day- I saw a lot of Fale's cousins that I remember as children, but are now parents themselves. There was a bit of a drunken brawl, but I was well clear of that thank goodness.


Goodness, I'm glad you were clear of that. Why can't people have a good time without getting into that kind of state? On the other hand I'm glad you had company for the celebrations.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


How very, very sad. So sorry for her family and sorry that you have been hit so hard by it too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I have enjoyed catching up with you all, though I haven't tried to comment on everything - would have taken me all day. Nice to find most of you well, happy and busy. Your pear recipe looks delicious, DeEtta and all your knits are lovely, Melanie. I especially like your beaded YOEL in that glorious red.

I will try to keep up and try to remember to check in even if the notifications stop - maybe I should make that a New Year resolution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for posting this, Julie. They are very pretty.


You're welcome! I am not the best with charts, but it seemed to make sense to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am excited for your visit with Fale's cousin. I hope you do get an update on Fale.


Thanks, Jan, but nothing has trickled through. I will be seeing if I can pull strings elsewhere, once the Politicians are back from their summer recess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes she did. They all love dogs and know how to treat them so she had plenty of strokes and cuddles. Those are her second favourite thing after food :sm24:


That sounds so like Ringo! The big difference between them is that Trixie doesn't see other dogs as the enemy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Goodness, I'm glad you were clear of that. Why can't people have a good time without getting into that kind of state? On the other hand I'm glad you had company for the celebrations.


I knew this cousins previous partner was no good with booze, but he died about three years ago, and I had not met the new partner- I am not impressed with who she chooses to bed! But it was nice meeting all these young adults and their offspring.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is awful, Joyce. Poor child finding her mother.


I appreciate your sympathy, thank you.

Yes, the little girl is 8 or 9 years old. She seems to be doing well so far, but she may be in shock for a couple of days, it's hard to tell. She's the one I'm most concerned about. My son said that finding someone dead from a drug overdose is a gruesome sight, hard to "un-see" unless the person is able to block it out of memory all together. I've known adults who have done that, I don't know about a child. I've known children who've gone through things similar to this who struggled with it the rest of their lives.

Trying to grasp for something to hold on to, I'm grateful the young woman wasn't in company with others that would abandon her when they realized something was seriously wrong. I have a friend who's recently divorced husband collapsed outside and wasn't found for several days. The weather had been bad, and it happened in an area bordering a protected nature area, meaning wild animals would have been roaming around. I'm relieved that as bad as it is for my neighbors, they haven't had to go searching for their daughter's body, or that her body wasn't in worse condition than it was. Not much to hold on to....but a little something.

Thanks to all of you who have shared kind words. The hardest part for me is not knowing what to do to help them. I'll just have to watch for such an opportunity. Again, thanks everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I appreciate your sympathy, thank you.
> 
> Yes, the little girl is 8 or 9 years old. She seems to be doing well so far, but she may be in shock for a couple of days, it's hard to tell. She's the one I'm most concerned about. My son said that finding someone dead from a drug overdose is a gruesome sight, hard to "un-see" unless the person is able to block it out of memory all together. I've known adults who have done that, I don't know about a child. I've known children who've gone through things similar to this who struggled with it the rest of their lives.
> 
> Trying to grasp for something to hold on to, I'm grateful the young woman wasn't in company with others that would abandon her when they realized something was seriously wrong. I have a friend who's recently divorced husband collapsed outside and wasn't found for several days. The weather had been bad, and it happened in an area bordering a protected nature area, meaning wild animals would have been roaming around. I'm relieved that as bad as it is for my neighbors, they haven't had to go searching for their daughter's body, or that her body wasn't in worse condition than it was. Not much to hold on to....but a little something.


Goodness gracious me. I know it was hard enough for me at 39, finding my Mother dead, but as you say it could scar a child for life. And again how terrible in the other case.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful wrap, beautiful GS and DIL and beautiful fairy. Lovely :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is a gorgeous wrap, Barbara. What fantastic colors. The fairy doll is great too and looks like both gifts are very appreciated!


Thank you, Caryn. They loved them!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow, Barbara. The crochet wrap is really very striking. What a big project to get done so quickly. Seems to me that we just saw some of your early samples. In any case, well done.


Thank you, DeEtta. It was a huge project but and very well written by the designer.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your grands look very pleased with their wreaths, Barbara and you sound like you are having rather a nice time. :sm02:


Thanks, Linda. They love to do crafts.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Gorgeous wrap and beautiful doll!


Thanks, Vickie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


Oh, Joyce, that is horrible. Sad anytime, but will be such an awful memory each Christmas.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a gorgeous wrap. Love those colors. Your GD looks very happy with her fairy doll.


Thanks, JanetLee. She was quite happy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Great wrap & doll. Both recipients look very happy with them. :sm24:


Thank you, Del.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Big smiles from me. Great pictures of your grands. Looking at these pics it is hard to imagine them getting into squabbles. But of course they would not be normal if they didn't.


Thanks, Jan. As for the squabbles, they really get into it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> The wrap is stunning, Barbara - just beautiful. Your DIL looks pleased with it as does your gd with her doll. You are a very talented woman. :sm24: :sm02:


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind. 

Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work. 

Glad to hear you are doing well Norma. And that Trixie got to share the turkey.

Sorry about the brawl but good that you were able to visit relatives for Christmas Julie. I hope you were able to bring back a doggie bag for Ringo.


Christmas was good for me. DH bought me a second motorcycle helmet. I have my license but have not ridden since the class, lol. I am in the market for a starter motorcycle (250 to 500 cc) before I try riding ours. We have a Honda Shadow RS which is fairly large and heavy so I want to be a bit more confident before taking it out. 

Funny story about the motorcycle. DH decides we should go for a ride Christmas Eve, maybe out to the beach and up the coast road. This is our first time out on the bike. 
We get about five miles out and get a flat front tire. Sigh. We walk to a gas station but the tire will not hold air (leaking at the valve stem). So DH takes an Uber home and I stay with the bike. I have no phone, no money, no ID, no book, and certainly no knitting. Nothing to do but stand there and watch people pump gas. DH makes his way back about an hour later with his truck and the car trailer in tow. Unfortunately the car trailer design is not suitable for motorcycles. We can get the bike up on the trailer but the runners are too narrow to put the kick stand down and tie down the bike. After moving the bike back and forth (slogging is a better word considering the flat tire) we end up calling a tow truck. On Christmas Eve. Sigh. But we find one that will do it for a reasonable price. He shows up about 45 minutes later (average time). I got to spend my Christmas Eve in a gas station, lol! Could have been worse. When I got home and checked my phone my mother had been calling since 7pm (left on bike ride at 5pm, got home at 9pm) because she missed her train after she landed at the airport and the next train was not running until 9:30pm. Her husband did not want to make the drive down to Miami (I don't blame him, it is terrible) so she was to take the train. I could have picked her up had I been home. Her husband was already on the way by the time I got the message. Next time she knows to just ask me to come get her. But Christmas day was good. Had a nice time with family.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


First, I am glad that you got to spend time with your son and grandson.

I will say a prayer for your neighbors. I lost a sister to an overdose. Such a tragic way to live and die. There is not much others can do once someone decides on that path of destruction. You can try but sadly these lost souls rarely listen. But you keep trying, anything, to get through. And keep trying, every day. Such a tragedy for everyone. My heart grieves for them. The only thing you can do is to be there for the living. ((hugs))

Unload away if it helps in any way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind.
> 
> Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie! Fights are not good- I just heard tempers flaring- was glad it didn't escalate further. Ringo and I have scoffed Surimi and Shrimp salad, but as everything else was sweet he has had to mind his p's and q's-he looks so doleful when he is begging, but I care about not doing in his liver or worse.
That was quite some day at the gas station!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


I'm very sorry to hear of this very sad situation. It's hard to lose someone at any time of year but at Christmas it is just that much worse. And for a child to find her mom like that is heartbreaking.
My first job was in Maine in 1977. Five Canadian nurses were hired as no one in Canada was hiring nurses. All but 1 of us between 6 months to one year after being hired. My BF at the time fell in love with an American and stayed, married and had 2 children. Over the years we lost touch. But shortly after 9/11 I just could not stop thinking about her and her family. I called her to tell her how upset I was with the situation and how sorry I was to know about this tragedy. 
Long story short, she worked nights and had come home in the morning to find her son who was in his mid twenties unresponsive in his room. She started CPR, called 911 all in vain. He died of a Heroin overdose. 
As a naive Canadian, to me Heroin was in NYC, SanFran, big US cities not small town America... I still can't believe that happened all these years later.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind.
> 
> Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work.
> 
> ...


Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.

Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
We loaded the SUV with pillows, sheets, sleeping bags, presents and our futon. I was concerned about leaving my good jewelry, not that I had much, at home when we weren't there. So I packed the jewelry.

The visit went quite well considering. We left Boxing Day to head home. It was frigid but the driving was easy. Until the car coasted to a stop on the highway in the middle of nowhere. We had gas so we had not clue what was wrong. And this was before cell phones. Bless the OPP(Ontario Prvincial Police)! They were cruising the highway, stopped and called a tow truck. On Boxing Day.

About 45 minutes later the tow truck showed up, towed us 40 intestines away and said he'd look at it. It was the fuel pump and he didn't have one. He said it would be a day or two but offered to take us the bus station, which was a highway truck stop. We gathered the essentials and hoped for the best.

I called my Mom to say we were OK but would be delayed. We were not going to impose on anyone to come get us.
On the bus ride home I realised I had left my jewelry in the car...

Two days later we got the call to come get the car. Again not to inconvenience anyone DH took the bus 3 hours to pick up the car. When he got home I rushed to see if my jewelry was still there. It was and I couldn't believe how fortunate we had been. The mechanic said he'd but the car when we were done with it. Reinforced my feelings of the innate goodness of people. We never forgot that Christmas :sm03: :sm02: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
> It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.
> 
> Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
> ...


That is quite remarkable, Vickie, that your jewelry was still there!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind.
> 
> Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work.
> V
> ...


That was a Christmas Eve to remember! I am glad Christmas Day was a good one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
> It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.
> 
> Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
> ...


Wow! You were very lucky :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
> It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.
> 
> Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
> ...


Quite an adventure for you! Although not sure how far '40 intestines' is, lol! Gotta love auto-correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite an adventure for you! Although not sure how far '40 intestines' is, lol! Gotta love auto-correct.


Well spotted- did not notice it, LOL :sm09:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Quite an adventure for you! Although not sure how far '40 intestines' is, lol! Gotta love auto-correct.


What do you mean auto correct?? Don't you have that unit of measurement in your country? It's more than 39 but less than 41 intestines... LOL I didn't pick that up either. It was 40 minutes :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What do you mean auto correct?? Don't you have that unit of measurement in your country? It's more than 39 but less than 41 intestines... LOL I didn't pick that up either. It was 40 minutes :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


LOL, Vickie, thanks for the giggle!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> What do you mean auto correct?? Don't you have that unit of measurement in your country? It's more than 39 but less than 41 intestines... LOL I didn't pick that up either. It was 40 minutes :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well spotted- did not notice it, LOL :sm09:


There is also something the mechanic did to the car. He 'but the car'. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> There is also something the mechanic did to the car. He 'but the car'. :sm04:


Yes I saw that one, and could not figure out what had happened!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. What you said is absolutely true. As desperate as the daughter was, her parents did not give up on her. I don't think I would have either.

Vickie- I don't know what the young woman OD'd on, but it was probably heroine. That's what we hear about all the time on TV, but in other...larger...cities than I live in. We live on a street that just stops, dead end, no pretty cul-de-sac. Neighbors house is at the end of the street, next to a wide strip of heavily wooded area. Teen agers use this area all the time as a short cut to and from several housing sub divisions that take much longer to reach by paved roads going the long way around. Police were walking up and down the property line along the woods, I'm guessing they were hoping for some sort of evidence. If they can find the supplier, they may charge him/her with murder of one degree or another. I didn't see any of them walk away with anything in evidence bags, so they probably didn't find anything out there. 

So sad to loose anyone this way, but especially the young ones. Awful, Vickie, that your long lost co-worker lost a son that way. There doesn't seem to be any thing to say to comfort someone going through this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind.
> 
> Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work.
> 
> ...


Melanie, that sounds like a comedy of errors. Glad you all made it home safely.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Well I have enjoyed catching up with you all, though I haven't tried to comment on everything - would have taken me all day. Nice to find most of you well, happy and busy. Your pear recipe looks delicious, DeEtta and all your knits are lovely, Melanie. I especially like your beaded YOEL in that glorious red.
> 
> I will try to keep up and try to remember to check in even if the notifications stop - maybe I should make that a New Year resolution.


It's frustrating when notifications stop, so maybe what I do may help others to avoid missed postings. I leave the last notification in my email inbox until the next one shows up. That way I can open the old one, click on the refresh button, and pick up on all the postings since the last time I was on. (Actually, I leave a screen up for LP all the time, & just click on its tab, then the refresh button--I use google for my browser, & it allows multiple tabs for screens).


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow, Melanie & Vickie--you've both had quite the Christmas adventures!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> It's frustrating when notifications stop, so maybe what I do may help others to avoid missed postings. I leave the last notification in my email inbox until the next one shows up. That way I can open the old one, click on the refresh button, and pick up on all the postings since the last time I was on. (Actually, I leave a screen up for LP all the time, & just click on its tab, then the refresh button--I use google for my browser, & it allows multiple tabs for screens).


That is what I usually do too (the email thing that is). Don't know what went wrong this time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
> It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.
> 
> Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
> ...


What a trip that was and no knitting with you or book or phone. Yikes!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> First, I am glad that you got to spend time with your son and grandson.
> 
> I will say a prayer for your neighbors. I lost a sister to an overdose. Such a tragic way to live and die. There is not much others can do once someone decides on that path of destruction. You can try but sadly these lost souls rarely listen. But you keep trying, anything, to get through. And keep trying, every day. Such a tragedy for everyone. My heart grieves for them. The only thing you can do is to be there for the living. ((hugs))
> 
> Unload away if it helps in any way.


That is horrible, Melanie. I worked with someone whose 16 year old brother committed suicide at Christmas. All the guys at work said not to say much to her when she came back to work. I found a quiet moment just to express my sympathy and she started to cry a little and I told her the guys said she just wanted to be quiet about it. She just said, "men! They are the ones who don't know what to say." It is a tragedy for everyone. So sorry you have this memory.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite remarkable, Vickie, that your jewelry was still there!


That is amazing! We traveled to Ireland and took my MIL with us and she put her jewelry in her checked bag. Fortunately, it was still there.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> There is also something the mechanic did to the car. He 'but the car'. :sm04:


Well, in my defence we were just getting ready to trave 3 1/2 hours to spend part of Christmas with my brother and my Neices. I was typing quickly and obviously did not reread my post... The mechanic offered to buy the car when we were done with it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> Well, in my defence we were just getting ready to trave 3 1/2 hours to spend part of Christmas with my brother and my Neices. I was typing quickly and obviously did not reread my post... The mechanic offered to buy the car when we were done with it.


OK, I've done it again :sm03: We were travelling... Maybe I need more coffee, or something. I can't blame it on drink!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too

Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.

Oh Joyce, what a tragedy. There is just so much of that happening these days, but I only hear of it on the news programs. It really hits when it happens to people you know. There is really nothing one can say, only just to be available maybe for a hug and to lend an ear. 
I am glad you had a nice celebration with your son and grandson, but I can only imagine how it must have impacted your day to have had that happen.

Norma, it is nice that you enjoyed your visit and that Trixie had fun too!

Gosh, Melanie. That was quite a Christmas Eve adventure! What a long time to spend at a gas station! And then your poor mom- it seems it was just a comedy of errors! It is good you had a nice time on Christmas at least and sure had a good story to tell. 

Vickie, that was so lucky that your jewelry wasn’t stolen. It does give some hope that there are some good folks out there- or they just didn’t see the jewelry

I had a quiet Christmas with my dh. He cooked spaghetti and sauce and garlic bread and it was delicious! Now we are getting packed to spend the month of January in Florida in a place called the Villages. It is an active adult community. We will be renting a house and take advantage of the warm weather, hopefully and also visit with my mom. I can’t decide what knitting projects to take, so I am taking about 5! There are 3 new monthly mkals starting in Jan. that I am going to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too
> 
> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.
> 
> ...





> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.


Yes- it was good to get out and about, Caryn. 
I am wondering how your Mom is? It is a very big adjustment for one of her age to lose their partner.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- it was good to get out and about, Caryn.
> I am wondering how your Mom is? It is a very big adjustment for one of her age to lose their partner.


She is mostly ok, but as to be expected she has low times when she misses my dad a lot and gets very sad. Their 75th anniversary would have been on Christmas Day, so when I called we talked of all the good celebrations they had together and she seemed to be glad to talk and remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> She is mostly ok, but as to be expected she has low times when she misses my dad a lot and gets very sad. Their 75th anniversary would have been on Christmas Day, so when I called we talked of all the good celebrations they had together and she seemed to be glad to talk and remember.


I am glad it is mostly ok- but so understandable - missing him won't change. Good you will be close for a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too
> 
> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.
> 
> ...


She is improving, thank you, Caryn. Enjoy your stay in Florida.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too
> 
> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.
> 
> ...


Oh my, the spaghetti sounds wonderful. My sauce isn't worth ruining tomatoes to make it! And we really don't care for most of the bottled sauces.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> She is mostly ok, but as to be expected she has low times when she misses my dad a lot and gets very sad. Their 75th anniversary would have been on Christmas Day, so when I called we talked of all the good celebrations they had together and she seemed to be glad to talk and remember.


It is good to remember, and give thanks for the good times. It is harder, I think, when people stop talking about the one who has passed. Today would have been my brother's 61st birthday. He died 2 years ago in October. As a family we talk about him often and so he is not completely lost to us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it is mostly ok- but so understandable - missing him won't change. Good you will be close for a while.


Thanks Julie. I am looking forward to being with her.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is good to remember, and give thanks for the good times. It is harder, I think, when people stop talking about the one who has passed. Today would have been my brother's 61st birthday. He died 2 years ago in October. As a family we talk about him often and so he is not completely lost to us.


Glad your mil is feeling better. And for sure it is good to to talk and remember. We also enjoy looking at old photo albums together.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, the spaghetti sounds wonderful. My sauce isn't worth ruining tomatoes to make it! And we really don't care for most of the bottled sauces.


It was delicious. He uses tomatoes and tomato paste as a base. Then he adds all kinds of spices and cooks it for a really long time! Don't you grow lots of tomatoes?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing that I am enjoying... while a Christmas cold has me in its grip --> ham with kosher horseradish and shredded cheese (okay, not kosher but it tastes good). :sm23: 

With 2 Oxo pepper grinders and 1 salt grinder... I am enjoying the cooking more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I am looking forward to being with her.


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too
> 
> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great getaway, Caryn. I would be taking a lot of projects, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We flew home yesterday and didn’t get home until about 10 pm due to an hour delay in Dallas. Friends from Houston will be here around noon on their way to Las Vegas. They are only staying a day or so, then we leave on the 30th to drive to San Francisco for New Year’s and a belated Christmas with our daughter, daughter-in-law, my sister and her husband. Then, finally home on the 8th. I’ll be ready to settle down. 

Our grandson didn’t feel good the last two days we were in Ohio, had a slight fever. Just heard from my son that he has strept throat. Crossing our fingers that we don’t get it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We flew home yesterday and didn't get home until about 10 pm due to an hour delay in Dallas. Friends from Houston will be here around noon on their way to Las Vegas. They are only staying a day or so, then we leave on the 30th to drive to San Francisco for New Year's and a belated Christmas with our daughter, daughter-in-law, my sister and her husband. Then, finally home on the 8th. I'll be ready to settle down.
> 
> Our grandson didn't feel good the last two days we were in Ohio, had a slight fever. Just heard from my son that he has strept throat. Crossing our f8ngers that we don't get it.


I hope so too, that you don't come down with the Strep throat!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too, that you don't come down with the Strep throat!


Jerry said his throat was a little sore this morning. We are going to blame it on air travel! It is rare for him to get sick. Great immune system.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad your mil is feeling better. And for sure it is good to to talk and remember. We also enjoy looking at old photo albums together.


Old photos are a rich source of laughter in our family.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We flew home yesterday and didn't get home until about 10 pm due to an hour delay in Dallas. Friends from Houston will be here around noon on their way to Las Vegas. They are only staying a day or so, then we leave on the 30th to drive to San Francisco for New Year's and a belated Christmas with our daughter, daughter-in-law, my sister and her husband. Then, finally home on the 8th. I'll be ready to settle down.
> 
> Our grandson didn't feel good the last two days we were in Ohio, had a slight fever. Just heard from my son that he has strept throat. Crossing our fingers that we don't get it.


Strep throat is nasty - hope your gs feels better soon and that everyone else avoids it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I spent a good portion of today blocking shawls and scarves. The Dragon Flight will probably be overdyed sometime next month as the skeins do not match - the batch codes match however. Grrr. It is currently drying. The other three are acrylic yarns so I used my steamer.
> 
> ...


Melanie, it all looks great!! Star Struck is my favorite.  Great work. The Estonian scarves are wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good Christmas morning. The kids had us up at 4:45 and we are about ready for naps. I finally finished the Spirits of Life crochet wrap by Lilla Bjorn that I made for my DIL. Here are some pics and one of my GD with her fairy doll I made her.


Barbara, I love the colors and texture in Spirits of Life. And the fairy doll is exquisite. Not to mention your DIL and GD.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Christmas Day started out well enough. But at 9 a.m., sirens came screaming all the way down the street to our neighbor's house. We live in a very quiet neighborhood, on the rare occasions when an ambulance was called, they cut the sirens a few blocks before getting to their destination. Not this time. At one point, there was a fire truck, rescue squad, ambulance, and 4 police cars. The middle child, a daughter in her middle 20's, was found dead of a drug overdose....by her little daughter. No doubt anxious to wake her mommie up to open presents. Eventually, all but 2 police cars left, and an unmarked van pulled in, we think it was someone from the County Coroners office. I am completely heartbroken. This daughter has struggled with drug addiction for several years, and whether the parents did too much or not enough, only God can say. The parents have been wonderful neighbors, I have no complaints or criticism. My son could have taken the same path as this young woman. Thank the Lord, he hasn't. He is badly shaken by this since he was closer to this girl than her 2 siblings. This family moved here about the same time we did, 28 years ago, so we've known them a long time.
> 
> We enjoyed having our son and little grandson here to visit, but a dark cloud has hung over me. Everyone enjoyed opening presents and our special Christmas dinner....but I know there is no such celebration going on next door. The eldest child has posted on Facebook a request that visits to her parents be postponed for a few days to give them privacy while they deal with the worst of it all. I don't know what to say to them anyway. There just aren't any words to take away this kind of hurt. My heart aches for this family. I hope prayer is as effective as I've always believed it to be since that is all I can do for them for the time being.
> 
> Sorry to unload on all of you, perhaps some of you have had similar experiences, though I hope not. I hope Christmas or whatever holiday/holy day all of you choose to celebrate has been the best one ever for you and your loved ones.


So sorry, Joyce. Prayers for the family and your family also. That is hard to deal with when it is so close to home.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie. At least you had an interesting if not unusual Christmas Eve...
> It reminds me of a Boxing Day we spent together. DHs parents lived 6 hours north of us. We were going to spend Christmas with them when DH shared with me that the very small house would be full as his brother, his wife and 2 teen daughters from Edmonton were joining us.
> 
> Six adults, 2 teenagers in a very small 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom home...
> ...


When things go wrong, the story and memories live on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my recent FO's. All of you are really kind.
> 
> Quite a nice wrap you made Barbara. That is a lot of color work.
> 
> ...


Well, I must say, Melanie, you and your DH certainly have adventures.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I'm very sorry to hear of this very sad situation. It's hard to lose someone at any time of year but at Christmas it is just that much worse. And for a child to find her mom like that is heartbreaking.
> My first job was in Maine in 1977. Five Canadian nurses were hired as no one in Canada was hiring nurses. All but 1 of us between 6 months to one year after being hired. My BF at the time fell in love with an American and stayed, married and had 2 children. Over the years we lost touch. But shortly after 9/11 I just could not stop thinking about her and her family. I called her to tell her how upset I was with the situation and how sorry I was to know about this tragedy.
> Long story short, she worked nights and had come home in the morning to find her son who was in his mid twenties unresponsive in his room. She started CPR, called 911 all in vain. He died of a Heroin overdose.
> As a naive Canadian, to me Heroin was in NYC, SanFran, big US cities not small town America... I still can't believe that happened all these years later.


So sad, Vickie and Joyce, when our youth gets involved and dies this way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well, in my defence we were just getting ready to trave 3 1/2 hours to spend part of Christmas with my brother and my Neices. I was typing quickly and obviously did not reread my post... The mechanic offered to buy the car when we were done with it.


Thanks so much for clarifying that mystery, Vickie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Linda, sometimes it is good to have a relaxed day of celebration, but hope your mil is feeling better. Hope you enjoyed your leftovers too
> 
> Julie, your Christmas visiting seems like it was nice, except for the brawl- good you were clear of it. It must have been fun to see the cousins all grown and to reconnect.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.

We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.

We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Jerry said his throat was a little sore this morning. We are going to blame it on air travel! It is rare for him to get sick. Great immune system.


 :sm24: I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


It's always interesting to see what has caught your eye!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


water spray and ice crystals are so photogenic! love the play of light.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


These are beautiful, Bev.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


Gorgeous photos! It's -39C with the windchill here this morning. We drove home from visiting my nieces and came across a very short bridge where was a small tree covered in hoare frost with other similar sized trees not covered in this frost. It was quite stunning. Sorry, no photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's always interesting to see what has caught your eye!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> water spray and ice crystals are so photogenic! love the play of light.


Thanks so much, Nancylea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> These are beautiful, Bev.


Many thanks, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Gorgeous photos! It's -39C with the windchill here this morning. We drove home from visiting my nieces and came across a very short bridge where was a small tree covered in hoare frost with other similar sized trees not covered in this frost. It was quite stunning. Sorry, no photo.


Thanks so much, Vickie. I know that feeling. Seeing something and not being able to capture it. I bet it was gorgeous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunningly beautiful.


Many thanks, Norma. Have you gotten anywhere with your shoulder yet?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One thing that I am enjoying... while a Christmas cold has me in its grip --> ham with kosher horseradish and shredded cheese (okay, not kosher but it tastes good). :sm23:
> 
> With 2 Oxo pepper grinders and 1 salt grinder... I am enjoying the cooking more.


Sorry you caught a cold for Christmas, Karen. Nice that you can still enjoy your ham, cheese and horseradish. That is a combination I never tried.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We flew home yesterday and didn't get home until about 10 pm due to an hour delay in Dallas. Friends from Houston will be here around noon on their way to Las Vegas. They are only staying a day or so, then we leave on the 30th to drive to San Francisco for New Year's and a belated Christmas with our daughter, daughter-in-law, my sister and her husband. Then, finally home on the 8th. I'll be ready to settle down.
> 
> Our grandson didn't feel good the last two days we were in Ohio, had a slight fever. Just heard from my son that he has strept throat. Crossing our fingers that we don't get it.


Wow, you are a busy lady Barbara. Enjoy your family time and sure hope neither of you get that strep throat. Hope your grandson gets better soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Have a wonderful time, Caryn.


Thanks Bev. We're headed out tomorrow morning. It is even cold here in NC - supposed to be highs only in the 30s(F). Glad to be going south.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


Glad you had a good time and yummy meal with your kids and that you got them to put their computers down! 
Your photos are beautiful. You really caught the feeling of cold!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you had a good time and yummy meal with your kids and that you got them to put their computers down!
> Your photos are beautiful. You really caught the feeling of cold!


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

side question: I have five shades of a color and a, thinking top down cardigan ( specifically dragonfly laces waterfall from past class). the question is dark at the top to light at the bottom OR light neck to dark hem? 

now that I typed it out, I think light neck to dark bottom,,,, as the edges won't show as much wear and scuffing.....but the dark bottom will have more chance of showing dust bunnies brushed against. arghhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> It was delicious. He uses tomatoes and tomato paste as a base. Then he adds all kinds of spices and cooks it for a really long time! Don't you grow lots of tomatoes?


Yes, and they get eaten almost as quickly as they ripen!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful time with the kids. Although, this year, I told the kids, "I'm glad you are having fun on your computers, but that means there's not much interaction going on. Let's play a game." I will do that sooner next year. This really is the first year there was an over abundant amount of computer dallying.
> 
> We had lasagna, broccoli/cheese casserole, and lemon curd. DS made up a low carb version. It was quite yummy. And, yes, I thought of you, Julie. So glad you had a good celebration with people this year. Praying things go well, as you try to find out more about how Fale is doing. As you get your health back-no pain in the hips, you will be stronger to pursue this.
> 
> We are dealing with COLD. It was -8F this morning. I am sure others are dealing with the same or worse. But if the sun rises, I am out with my camera catching the neighbor's weeds in the snow and rising sun.


These are so lovely! I find I am drawn to spider webs in the fall. I have taken so many of those. DH just shakes his head.

Plus, have you every taken pictures of ice crystals that are pushing up the dirt? Fascinating.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> side question: I have five shades of a color and a, thinking top down cardigan ( specifically dragonfly laces waterfall from past class). the question is dark at the top to light at the bottom OR light neck to dark hem?
> 
> now that I typed it out, I think light neck to dark bottom,,,, as the edges won't show as much wear and scuffing.....but the dark bottom will have more chance of showing dust bunnies brushed against. arghhhhhhhhhhhh.


I think it would also depend on your body shape. To me, dark colors pull the eyes and so for me, I would put the dark at the shoulders. Just my thoughts, not sure how realistic they are!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> side question: I have five shades of a color and a, thinking top down cardigan ( specifically dragonfly laces waterfall from past class). the question is dark at the top to light at the bottom OR light neck to dark hem?
> 
> now that I typed it out, I think light neck to dark bottom,,,, as the edges won't show as much wear and scuffing.....but the dark bottom will have more chance of showing dust bunnies brushed against. arghhhhhhhhhhhh.


Hmmm, yes, consider body shape. Ordinarily, dark colors recede, while light colors bring forward--so on that note, I'd respectfully disagree with Janetlee, and put the dark colors where you'd want to de-emphasize, and the lighter ones opposite..JMHO...
(I've always been smaller on top, larger on the bottom--so for myself, I'd place the darker colors on the bottom)


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm, yes, consider body shape. Ordinarily, dark colors recede, while light colors bring forward--so on that note, I'd respectfully disagree with Janetlee, and put the dark colors where you'd want to de-emphasize, and the lighter ones opposite..JMHO...
> (I've always been smaller on top, larger on the bottom--so for myself, I'd place the darker colors on the bottom)


not sure if its for me or not yet. also mastectomy took care of my size variences. but I think pale down is sounding better and better.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I think it would also depend on your body shape. To me, dark colors pull the eyes and so for me, I would put the dark at the shoulders. Just my thoughts, not sure how realistic they are!


thank you. the water fall seems to have a nice flair out, kind of a-line-ish.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Many thanks, Norma. Have you gotten anywhere with your shoulder yet?


I am still waiting for a MRI scan. It is very sore today. I can only manage terse replies as I mostly type with one finger of my left hand :sm16:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I couldn’t believe how many posts there are .
Del, I send my condolences and hopes that you will know exactly how to deal with such a terrible situation now a short time has passed .
Barbara ,the throw is stunning .
Bev ,your photos ,absolutely beautiful.
It seems everyone had a good eat and enjoyable Christmas .
Norma ,the MRI scan is taking a long time .Might it be worth chasing it up ? It is one of those treatments that cost a fortune otherwise it would be worth going privately .I do hope you have it soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am still waiting for a MRI scan. It is very sore today. I can only manage terse replies as I mostly type with one finger of my left hand :sm16:


Are you managing to knit much?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you managing to knit much?


Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Drsagonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


It's beautiful :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> It's beautiful :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, glad you will be close by your mother. Good to hear that she is able to reminisce about the good times. Enjoy the Florida winter, be sure to pack some socks for those days you might need closed-toe shoes. :-D

Barbara, no knitting time with your schedule. Sounds great to have so many visits with family. Hope no one else gets sick.

Bev, thanks. Great photos.

Karen, hope you feel better soon.

Nancy - how about dark shoulders, light chest, dark hips?

Norma, your Dragon Flight is coming along nicely. The gold beads are a pretty accent. Sorry you continue to have problems with your shoulder. Come to Florida, we have lots of MRI facilities. They are even in strip-malls, lol. 


I am working on the neglected baby blanket. The baby was born in July so I probably should get this thing done before she heads off to college, lol. It is called Broceliande. It is a cabled blanket I am working in KnitPicks CotLin. The cables are not difficult but it is not interesting either. I have completed chart two of four. However it is a square done in the round thus the next charts will take a loooong time. 

Keep warm everyone,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


It is so hard to adjust to an output so much less than before. (ask me how I know that one!) Your work is so beautiful!

I wonder if people had noticed Jane's topic - a wonderful knitter of lace, whom sadly we no longer see here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515139-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, thank you. I did see the knits from Jane. They are wonderful. Mine are still on the needles :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you. I did see the knits from Jane. They are wonderful. Mine are still on the needles :sm16:


Please don't beat yourself up over that, though Norma. You've only just got through Christmas and all the baking, etc that you did for that. It is just that in days gone by you could knit for long times at a stretch, and now that is not only impossible, but probably also unwise until you get a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will try not to be too hard on myself. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


That is beautiful. The beads add so much. Sorry that the shoulder is no better.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma ,you are well on the way with your lovely Dragon shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> That is beautiful. The beads add so much. Sorry that the shoulder is no better.


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Norma ,you are well on the way with your lovely Dragon shawl.


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> These are so lovely! I find I am drawn to spider webs in the fall. I have taken so many of those. DH just shakes his head.
> 
> Plus, have you every taken pictures of ice crystals that are pushing up the dirt? Fascinating.


Thanks so much, Janetlee. I LOVE spider webs in the fall. Go out early and capture them with dew in the sun. Yes! I bet we would have fun walking together. 

I have never seen ice crystals pushing up the dirt.  How wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am still waiting for a MRI scan. It is very sore today. I can only manage terse replies as I mostly type with one finger of my left hand :sm16:


Hugs, dear. So sorry to hear this. Do take care.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I couldn't believe how many posts there are .
> Del, I send my condolences and hopes that you will know exactly how to deal with such a terrible situation now a short time has passed .
> Barbara ,the throw is stunning .
> Bev ,your photos ,absolutely beautiful.
> ...


Thanks so much, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


Well done. Looks great, Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, glad you will be close by your mother. Good to hear that she is able to reminisce about the good times. Enjoy the Florida winter, be sure to pack some socks for those days you might need closed-toe shoes. :-D
> 
> Barbara, no knitting time with your schedule. Sounds great to have so many visits with family. Hope no one else gets sick.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Melanie. It's warmed up a bit for a day and a half. Not to get down to 0 till tomorrow night.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, I love the colors and texture in Spirits of Life. And the fairy doll is exquisite. Not to mention your DIL and GD.


Thanks so much, Bev. Edited to say I just saw your photos. Gorgeous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


It's very pretty Norma. So sorry about the pain. No need to reply if it hurts!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I couldn't believe how many posts there are .
> Del, I send my condolences and hopes that you will know exactly how to deal with such a terrible situation now a short time has passed .
> Barbara ,the throw is stunning .
> Bev ,your photos ,absolutely beautiful.
> ...


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to adjust to an output so much less than before. (ask me how I know that one!) Your work is so beautiful!
> 
> I wonder if people had noticed Jane's topic - a wonderful knitter of lace, whom sadly we no longer see here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515139-1.html


Thanks, Julie, for the link. I never venture onto the main forum anymore, but it sure was nice to see Jane's excellent work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, glad you will be close by your mother. Good to hear that she is able to reminisce about the good times. Enjoy the Florida winter, be sure to pack some socks for those days you might need closed-toe shoes. :-D
> 
> Barbara, no knitting time with your schedule. Sounds great to have so many visits with family. Hope no one else gets sick.
> 
> ...


We are driving to California. I'll get plenty of knitting time. I've been getting my yarn ready.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Bev. Edited to say I just saw your photos. Gorgeous!


Thanks so much, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am still waiting for a MRI scan. It is very sore today. I can only manage terse replies as I mostly type with one finger of my left hand :sm16:


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will try not to be too hard on myself. Thanks, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, for the link. I never venture onto the main forum anymore, but it sure was nice to see Jane's excellent work.


It was for exactly such a reason that I posted it!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


This is very beautiful, Norma. Hugs and best wishes for your shoulder. It is frustrating for us knowing you are having such a miserable time, I can't imagine what it is for you. Baa Humbug.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I did not mention it the other day when I say your new pics, Bev, they are just fabulous. Any time you need to get more photography practice in - remember I personally really enjoy you sharing them. I am sure I am not alone in this appreciation either.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, dear. So sorry to hear this. Do take care.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well done. Looks great, Norma


Thank you, again


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It's very pretty Norma. So sorry about the pain. No need to reply if it hurts!


I'll reply left handed. Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> This is very beautiful, Norma. Hugs and best wishes for your shoulder. It is frustrating for us knowing you are having such a miserable time, I can't imagine what it is for you. Baa Humbug.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am still waiting for a MRI scan. It is very sore today. I can only manage terse replies as I mostly type with one finger of my left hand :sm16:


 :sm05: Which finger? _ snort _


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm, yes, consider body shape. Ordinarily, dark colors recede, while light colors bring forward--so on that note, I'd respectfully disagree with Janetlee, and put the dark colors where you'd want to de-emphasize, and the lighter ones opposite..JMHO...
> (I've always been smaller on top, larger on the bottom--so for myself, I'd place the darker colors on the bottom)


I understand what you are saying. I am trying to picture it both ways and will need to do some research. It may be that with my light complexion I would have the darker color by my face and that could influence my selection. I am very small busted also (thank you genetics), so don't have that problem.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


That is looking good. :sm24:

Hope you get some information soon, and that they will be able to help you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Janetlee. I LOVE spider webs in the fall. Go out early and capture them with dew in the sun. Yes! I bet we would have fun walking together.
> 
> I have never seen ice crystals pushing up the dirt.  How wonderful.


I shall see if I can find some of mine. They are probably on the desk top and I am currently on the lap top.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I did not mention it the other day when I say your new pics, Bev, they are just fabulous. Any time you need to get more photography practice in - remember I personally really enjoy you sharing them. I am sure I am not alone in this appreciation either.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I did not mention it the other day when I say your new pics, Bev, they are just fabulous. Any time you need to get more photography practice in - remember I personally really enjoy you sharing them. I am sure I am not alone in this appreciation either.


Aw, thanks so much, Jan. I am glad that you enjoy them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> :sm05: Which finger? _ snort _


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> That is looking good. :sm24:
> 
> Hope you get some information soon, and that they will be able to help you.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As The system has eliminated my last topic, I thought I would mention it here:

(And thanks again to DeEtta for mentioning this to us):

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515660-1.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As The system has eliminated my last topic, I thought I would mention it here:
> 
> (And thanks again to DeEtta for mentioning this to us):
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515660-1.html


Thanks for this, Julie. I particularly like the loop method, where you loop the two yarns and braid them back on themselves.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As The system has eliminated my last topic, I thought I would mention it here:
> 
> (And thanks again to DeEtta for mentioning this to us):
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515660-1.html


Thanks Julie. I am currently making a cotton/linen blend baby blanket so need a join that does not involve the potential for woven-in ends to come undone from little fingers. Or look unsightly on the reverse side.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for this, Julie. I particularly like the loop method, where you loop the two yarns and braid them back on themselves.


I think that version is really good for a colour change- although I've not actually done it yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie. I am currently making a cotton/linen blend baby blanket so need a join that does not involve the potential for woven-in ends to come undone from little fingers. Or look unsightly on the reverse side.


I think this one would be ideal for such, Melanie! I do a lot of braiding for various things, and have no difficulty starting off, but DeEtta found it easier with a hairpin(?) to hold the strands.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think this one would be ideal for such, Melanie! I do a lot of braiding for various things, and have no difficulty starting off, but DeEtta found it easier with a hairpin(?) to hold the strands.


I used this join on the last acrylic afghan that I made for my Aunt. Since I was working from charts for the afghan patterning, I had my magnetic board sitting next to my chair; so when I needed to do a join, I clipped the 2 pieces of yarn to the board using a binder clip, braided, removed clip, and continued knitting. Using the clip on the board allowed me to tighten up my braid at the beginning and was overall just plain easier than any other process I tried. Yes, Julie, I did try a hairpin first, but the clip worked better for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I used this join on the last acrylic afghan that I made for my Aunt. Since I was working from charts for the afghan patterning, I had my magnetic board sitting next to my chair; so when I needed to do a join, I clipped the 2 pieces of yarn to the board using a binder clip, braided, removed clip, and continued knitting. Using the clip on the board allowed me to tighten up my braid at the beginning and was overall just plain easier than any other process I tried. Yes, Julie, I did try a hairpin first, but the clip worked better for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I used this join on the last acrylic afghan that I made for my Aunt. Since I was working from charts for the afghan patterning, I had my magnetic board sitting next to my chair; so when I needed to do a join, I clipped the 2 pieces of yarn to the board using a binder clip, braided, removed clip, and continued knitting. Using the clip on the board allowed me to tighten up my braid at the beginning and was overall just plain easier than any other process I tried. Yes, Julie, I did try a hairpin first, but the clip worked better for me.


I like this idea! And I have a drawer full of binder clips I think, somewhere! In the office, in the desk I would guess.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just a little reminder that we will start Dragonfly Wings next weekend .Due to time differences I am not specifying a particular date .Here is the link 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
Perhaps we could share the yarn and beads we will use .
Many thanks to all those joining in .
(Can anyone explain why,every time I write Beads ,it changes to a capital b .Working on an I pad .)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just a few rows at a time. It is frustrating somewhat but my Dragonrider by Elizabeth is growing slowly. I have got further than this now.


Norma, so sorry to hear you are still having so much pain. Your Dragonrider does look beautiful though!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, glad you will be close by your mother. Good to hear that she is able to reminisce about the good times. Enjoy the Florida winter, be sure to pack some socks for those days you might need closed-toe shoes. :-D
> 
> Barbara, no knitting time with your schedule. Sounds great to have so many visits with family. Hope no one else gets sick.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. I am here in The Villages now, which is just south of Ocala. It is still a bit cool here, but much better than in NC, so I am not complaining 
Your blanket sounds like it will be a lovely present for the new baby.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Janetlee. I LOVE spider webs in the fall. Go out early and capture them with dew in the sun. Yes! I bet we would have fun walking together.
> 
> I have never seen ice crystals pushing up the dirt.  How wonderful.


I love spider webs and dew too. They remind me of lace.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As The system has eliminated my last topic, I thought I would mention it here:
> 
> (And thanks again to DeEtta for mentioning this to us):
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-515660-1.html


Thanks Julie. I like this join too and it is good to remember about it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just a little reminder that we will start Dragonfly Wings next weekend .Due to time differences I am not specifying a particular date .Here is the link
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
> Perhaps we could share the yarn and beads we will use .
> Many thanks to all those joining in .
> (Can anyone explain why,every time I write Beads ,it changes to a capital b .Working on an I pad .)


Thanks Ann for the reminder. By next weekend I should have my yarn and beads ready to go. 
I have had that happen with the capital letter. It is because you must have mistakenly typed it that way once and then it auto corrects to that. You have to look at the choices as you type it and then choose the lowercase choice and it will return to that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Norma, so sorry to hear you are still having so much pain. Your Dragonrider does look beautiful though!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I will try that ,thank you Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here they are, Ann. I am looking forward to starting. The yarn is Poshs Pamela sock. It is more greeny blue than in the photo.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely ,Norma .I am sure you will have plenty there .
Julie is kindly putting the information and posting the start .It may happen any time during this week as Admin May decide to split the posts before the 7th .Please keep your eyes peeled just in case .Tanks everyone .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I like this join too and it is good to remember about it.


 :sm24: I really like it, even though it does take time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:



> Lovely ,Norma .I am sure you will have plenty there .
> Julie is kindly putting the information and posting the start .It may happen any time during this week as Admin May decide to split the posts before the 7th .Please keep your eyes peeled just in case .Thanks everyone .


This largely depends on how chatty we are- if we get close to 100 pages before the 7th, I will start the new Party early.
Nearly 8 a.m., New Years Day here. Listening to the Concert program, and working on the first new-born beanie. 
I have found some yarn, but I have no beads, and won't have any. #1 priority next payday is DGD's 15th Birthday- on the 24th January.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy (pain free) New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy (pain free) New Year.


And for you, too, Linda!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Happy New Year to you all! (Belated to you Julie!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Happy New Year to you all! (Belated to you Julie!)


Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Ann. I am looking forward to starting. The yarn is Poshs Pamela sock. It is more greeny blue than in the photo.


This is what I plan to use: Yarn is Premier - Deborah Norville, sock weight, superwash merino/rayon/nylon, and plain clear glass beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A Happy and Peaceful New Year to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A Happy and Peaceful New Year to everyone.


Thank you, Norma- and here's hoping it brings healing for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> This is what I plan to use: Yarn is Premier - Deborah Norville, sock weight, superwash merino/rayon/nylon, and plain clear glass beads.


That is going to be pretty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> This is what I plan to use: Yarn is Premier - Deborah Norville, sock weight, superwash merino/rayon/nylon, and plain clear glass beads.


Nice combination, Del. 

Happy New Year to all. Thanks so much for making LP the place to be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Ann. I am looking forward to starting. The yarn is Poshs Pamela sock. It is more greeny blue than in the photo.


Very pretty yarn and bead combination Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy New Year to all. May it be a healthy, happy and yarny one


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy New Year to all! Thank you for being my knitting friends. :-D


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Very pretty yarn and bead combination Norma.


Thank you. In real life it is the colour of a dragonfly :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Happy New Year to all. May it be a healthy, happy and yarny one


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Happy New Year to all! Thank you for being my knitting friends. :-D


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sending each and everyone of you, my friends, a wish for a Wonderful 2018. Some of you are already there; I'm in the caboose and following along -- about 7 hours to go. By then I should be tucked into bed and having sweet dreams of yarn in luscious fibers....... Happy New Years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sending each and everyone of you, my friends, a wish for a Wonderful 2018. Some of you are already there; I'm in the caboose and following along -- about 7 hours to go. By then I should be tucked into bed and having sweet dreams of yarn in luscious fibers....... Happy New Years.


All the very best to you, DeEtta!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just a little reminder that we will start Dragonfly Wings next weekend .Due to time differences I am not specifying a particular date .Here is the link
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
> Perhaps we could share the yarn and beads we will use .
> Many thanks to all those joining in .
> (Can anyone explain why,every time I write Beads ,it changes to a capital b .Working on an I pad .)


Printed it off a couple of day ago and bought some beads today. I will be playing with them on a swatch to figure out a good way to work with them. This is a new skill for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Ann. I am looking forward to starting. The yarn is Poshs Pamela sock. It is more greeny blue than in the photo.


Oh, pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> This is what I plan to use: Yarn is Premier - Deborah Norville, sock weight, superwash merino/rayon/nylon, and plain clear glass beads.


Pretty colors! I could not find clear beads today. Michael's was having all their beads at 50% off. Could not resist some lovely red ones to go with my gray yarn. Need to take a picture sometime.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sending each and everyone of you, my friends, a wish for a Wonderful 2018. Some of you are already there; I'm in the caboose and following along -- about 7 hours to go. By then I should be tucked into bed and having sweet dreams of yarn in luscious fibers....... Happy New Years.


I am right there with you! Living in Washington just to the north of you! Cold, windy, but not raining or snowing at this time.

Happy New Year to everyone! Norma, hope you get some relief from your pain soon. Julie, hope your hands are soon back to normal, pain free and raring to to go. Best wishes to everyone, happiness, health, and plenty of yarn and patterns to last a lifetime and then some.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you Norma, Bev & JanetLee. I found the beads at WalMart! for the (ridiculously low price of US $1.63 per 40 gm. tube. They're a 6/0 glass E-bead. Fortunately, I inherited my mother's steel crochet hooks so I have a small enough one to go through the eye of a bead. Wahoo--set to go!

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, pain & trouble-free New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am right there with you! Living in Washington just to the north of you! Cold, windy, but not raining or snowing at this time.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone! Norma, hope you get some relief from your pain soon. Julie, hope your hands are soon back to normal, pain free and raring to to go. Best wishes to everyone, happiness, health, and plenty of yarn and patterns to last a lifetime and then some.


Thank you, JanstLee!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh, pretty!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Sending each and everyone of you, my friends, a wish for a Wonderful 2018. Some of you are already there; I'm in the caboose and following along -- about 7 hours to go. By then I should be tucked into bed and having sweet dreams of yarn in luscious fibers....... Happy New Years.


Thank you, DeEtta.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I am right there with you! Living in Washington just to the north of you! Cold, windy, but not raining or snowing at this time.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone! Norma, hope you get some relief from your pain soon. Julie, hope your hands are soon back to normal, pain free and raring to to go. Best wishes to everyone, happiness, health, and plenty of yarn and patterns to last a lifetime and then some.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you Norma, Bev & JanetLee. I found the beads at WalMart! for the (ridiculously low price of US $1.63 per 40 gm. tube. They're a 6/0 glass E-bead. Fortunately, I inherited my mother's steel crochet hooks so I have a small enough one to go through the eye of a bead. Wahoo--set to go!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, pain & trouble-free New Year.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Printed it off a couple of day ago and bought some beads today. I will be playing with them on a swatch to figure out a good way to work with them. This is a new skill for me.


Knitting with beads will be new for me, too. I will be looking at some beads today, hoping to find some that will coordinate with the wild color I've chosen for the yarn! (Woolike Pumpkin Spice, a dark burnt orange color)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Just a little reminder that we will start Dragonfly Wings next weekend .Due to time differences I am not specifying a particular date .Here is the link
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
> Perhaps we could share the yarn and beads we will use .
> Many thanks to all those joining in .
> (Can anyone explain why,every time I write Beads ,it changes to a capital b .Working on an I pad .)


I have been on the fence a bit because of all the MALs I do, but this is so pretty, I am joining in. This is yarn I'm using for the Shetland MAL with Elizabeth but there is enough for the shawl. Will have to see if I have beads that will match.

Edited to say Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Everyone's yarn selection has been beautiful. I need to buckle down and search the stash...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I have been on the fence a bit because of all the MALs I do, but this is so pretty, I am joining in. This is yarn I'm using for the Shetland MAL with Elizabeth but there is enough for the shawl. Will have to see if I have beads that will match.
> 
> Edited to say Happy New Year to all!


That is pretty, indeed. I haven't made a final decision for Elizabeth's scarf yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely colours Del.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Very atttractive colours Barbara .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful choice.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A good choice De Etta .I know what you mecan about knitting with logs .It feels weird .I much prefer the smaller needles and thinner Yarns.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR each and every one .I look forward to a year in your company .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy New Year to all the 'late' arrivals- I've been here nearly a day and a half!!!!!!!!!!!

People are using some beautiful yarns- I suppose I should photograph what I had pulled out. I don't have a lot of choice, and as I had mentioned will not have any beads.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have been on the fence a bit because of all the MALs I do, but this is so pretty, I am joining in. This is yarn I'm using for the Shetland MAL with Elizabeth but there is enough for the shawl. Will have to see if I have beads that will match.
> 
> Edited to say Happy New Year to all!


Nice color. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


It has been a while since I have worked with that small of yarn. Not my favorite, but it sure makes a lovely finished item.

Very nice color and like your choice of beads.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A good choice De Etta .I know what you mecan about knitting with logs .It feels weird .I much prefer the smaller needles and thinner Yarns.


Much easier on the hands!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is my choice of yarn and beads.

I was thinking I would need to measure to make sure I had enough yarn. Pulled the wrap off the cone, there is 1251 yards. Think I have enough! :sm19: 

And had to go with the red beads. I really liked the turquoise ones, but there were only about 30 or so of them in the correct size. :sm03: 

These beads are red glass 6/0 E beads. I hope that is good. Like I said, this is my first foray into using beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


Beautiful, DeEtta


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is pretty, indeed. I haven't made a final decision for Elizabeth's scarf yet.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is my choice of yarn and beads.
> 
> I was thinking I would need to measure to make sure I had enough yarn. Pulled the wrap off the cone, there is 1251 yards. Think I have enough! :sm19:
> 
> ...


Don't see you picture yet, JanetLee


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Red on grey will be attractive and I hope you have enough yarn ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


That combo is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead. 

When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I do like the Hematite but am not comfortable using size 8 with fingering as they are so difficult to thread through.
This is quite a small shawl so is it really worth ordering more beads ? On the other hand you need to feel happy with the end result .Such a help aren’t I ? ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead.
> 
> When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


I don't think either of your bead choices are "wrong", it just depends on what kind of sparkle you want and how much you want the beads to show up. I am going to need to do the same kind of testing. I got some clear beads that look just like the clear ones you used, and some yellow gold ones. I suspect I will like the yellow gold ones the best on the burnt orange yarn, but will have to try them out first. Sometimes you just never know what will strike your fancy!

I like both of your bead choices, it depends on what kind of "look" you want.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Don't see you picture yet, JanetLee


Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I think this should look quite stunning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Julie. I am looking forward to getting started. I have read over the pattern and it mostly seems straight forward.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.

I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


Those beads should look glorious with that color yarn. I have a lot of the small beads, but didn't think I could get crochet hook or yarn through the small, small holes.
edited: meant the hematite beads in my remark--- Now, having read the latest posts, still like the hematite, but the clear beads may reflect more light & give it more sparkle......(big help, there, huh?)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


That will look very pretty, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


Oh my, that is terrible. I hope you are able to get them in warmer and safe living conditions. That can be very scary.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That will look very pretty, JanetLee.


Thank you. I have the yarn sitting in the kitchen on the island. It keeps asking me when I am going to get started on it.

I am currently knitting a circular shawl called, I believe, the vortex, with two strands of yarn about the size of sewing thread! Shall have to post a wip picture.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Those colours look great together


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Love, love the combo :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,as I imagined ,a great combination.
Jan, you have your work cut out and I hope everything runs smoothly .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie. I am looking forward to getting started. I have read over the pattern and it mostly seems straight forward.


It seems to be- I decided to start and have just completed row 19. It really helps that she gives ongoing stitch counts, unlike Lydia's Lily Pad dishcloth that I am attempting- been undone now three times. And still can't get her logic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


I do sincerely hope it works out for you, and aunt and uncle, Jan! Not good at this time of year.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have been on the fence a bit because of all the MALs I do, but this is so pretty, I am joining in. This is yarn I'm using for the Shetland MAL with Elizabeth but there is enough for the shawl. Will have to see if I have beads that will match.
> 
> Edited to say Happy New Year to all!


Such pretty yarn - love the colours, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


Nice choice, DeEtta. I will be back home on Thursday, I have yarn picked out but not beads yet so need to get moving.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead.
> 
> When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


I have to say I like the hematite, DeEtta. Have you tried the floss method of attaching the beads - there would be less problem with splitting that way. Beads do help the drape of shawls and Boo patterns tend to be very open so size 6 would look good. I don't feel I'm being of much help here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


A lovely dramatic contrast, Janet Lee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


Hope you can get it sorted to everyone's satisfaction, the knitting will wait.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,hope you are not getting too frazzled with the boys ! Thank you for the input for De Etta .You have lots of experience to help others .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


Oh boy, you have my heartfelt sympathies. We've been through this with one of hubbies aunts and uncles. Facilities around us typically have long waiting lists. Hope you don't have that happen. Hope everything can be resolved quickly - big hugs! My life is often derailed by family issues too. I keep telling myself what a boring life I would have without the family dramas!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Those beads should look glorious with that color yarn. I have a lot of the small beads, but didn't think I could get crochet hook or yarn through the small, small holes.
> edited: meant the hematite beads in my remark--- Now, having read the latest posts, still like the hematite, but the clear beads may reflect more light & give it more sparkle......(big help, there, huh?)


Know what? I think those hematite beads would be stunning, breathtaking, choose your favorite word here. If I was really crazy about some tiny beads that wouldn't allow the use of a small crochet hook, I think I would check my "stuff" for some beading needle threaders. There are some that are nothing more than very thin wire, bent in half, where the bend is forms a round loop "eye", rest of wire is twisted together to the ends. The eye of this type of threading needle is meant to collapse as it goes through the beading needle, with a corsage pin it can be opened up again.

I think either choice of beads would cause people to want to take a closer look, the clear ones would be very discrete, the hematite would be a design element....if that makes any sense. I got my beads yesterday, and I'm going to have to knit a sample with each to be able to decide which I will like better. One of the beads I got were the clear ones. I just can't tell by holding the container of beads next to the skein of yarn which I will like better. So glad I could get the e-beads at Wal-Mart so I didn't have to spend big bucks at a specialty shop. Whew!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


Life is always hijacking me for one thing or another, but this situation is really serious. I'm so glad you are close enough to intervene and do some good. These are not easy choices and few people welcome radical change. Your work is "cut out for you" as they say. Best of luck -- I'm hoping that all goes smoothly for you and your extended family. Catch up with us when you have some spare moments.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


What a distressing,difficult situation. My FIL was the same but my MIL was ready to move. Good for you trying to help.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Looks wonderful, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead.
> 
> When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


 I think both look great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


Wow, Jan, so glad you found out about the lack of heat in your aunt and uncle's home. We have -15 F this morning. I would hate to not have heat. Glad they came with you. Hope that you can get them settled into something that will make life easier for them.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


This will be lovely together :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead.
> 
> When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


I like the look of the hematite beads but wouldn't want to deal with splitting yarn. I have had that happen often in one pattern and it gets frustrating. I would probably go with the larger beads for a more pleasant knitting experience. I've never had problems with blocking with beads. If the yarn is very thin, many beads might weigh it down a bit. But, they also give a bit of body, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is pretty, indeed. I haven't made a final decision for Elizabeth's scarf yet.


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Nice color. :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee. Love your gray with the red beads. That will be stunning.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Very atttractive colours Barbara .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


That is a dilemma, Jan. I try to imagine what I would do at that age. Must be difficult leaving one's home.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta, sorry but I am no help with choosing beads as either will look good. I might be tempted to go with the larger ones if they are easier. You can try a length of monofilament line (fishing line works) - knot one end (to keep the beads from falling off), thread the beads onto the line, slip the un-knotted end through the yarn loop you wish to place the bead on, fold the line over making a loop and slide the bead down over the open end and the yarn loop, put the yarn loop back on the needle. I hope this makes sense, if not look for a floss method video.

JanetLee, that yarn and bead combination will be quite dramatic.

Jan, hope all will be well for your aunt and uncle. With the deep freeze going on up there I am glad you were able to get them to your home.


Happy New Year to all!

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Such pretty yarn - love the colours, Barbara.


Thank you, Linda. It's bern sitting in my stash for awhile now. Was a gift from my knitting buddy.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you JanetLee, Julie, Joyce, Linda, Belle, Vickie, Bev and Babalou for the well wishes. I truly think my aunt had only hours before she would have died from hypothermia. The day we picked them up it got to 26 below zero so there is just no way they would have survived the night. My DH and DS went to their house yesterday to review the situation, everything is frozen except for what we put antifreeze in the day before. I have been in contact with their daughters who live in Michigan and have let them know just how dire the situation was. We are keeping them with us until one of them gets here and can get arrangements made for them. Not sure if furnace is repairable but even if it can be fixed there is no way they should live out there alone.

Back to knitting. I see some very lovely yarn and bead showing up here. They will look great when finished. Belle, if it were my shawl I would choose the hematite beads. Both beads would look lovely with your shawl and I think you would be happy with either end result. The larger beads would be a bit easier for you to work with I think.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

At -9 +/-10 degrees... I am NOT stepping outside more than necessary!

I have replaced the HP 3050 toner and am merrily knitting away with those patterns. Next is the Moon photo provided by Bev...in cross stitch.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

So glad you are close to be able to help the aunt & uncle, Jan. You are a blessing for them.
Everyone's colors & bead choices look wonderful. Like Julie, I have started, but have only done through row 5. Should try the beads with the yarn, & with the method suggested by Melanie, try some of the small beads I have in abundance--check if there is a color I like better!!
We had a "heat wave" of 0 (F) yesterday, so finally got the shower drain thawed. Now to shop for a new washer & dryer--my washer gave up the ghost Fri. & wouldn't drain or spin. That's 2; now waiting for the shoe to drop for the 3rd; (everything happens in 3s, doesn't it?)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,hope you are not getting too frazzled with the boys ! Thank you for the input for De Etta .You have lots of experience to help others .


We had a baking session this morning, Ann, so definitely frazzled but it was so much fun - and the biscuits were delicious. Happy to help where I can.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to take a few extra steps... but I now have that dragonfly knitting pattern downloaded! :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I am sitting in my kitchen watching various Blue Jays and Chickadees looking for food. And amazingly 3 male Cardinals perched in my frozen Japanese Maple tree and taking turns at the platform feeder taking a peanut. The Cardinals are usually very territorial but we've had as many as 4 pairs of Cardinals during the winter. Looks spectacular against the snow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I am sitting in my kitchen watching various Blue Jays and Chickadees looking for food. And amazingly 3 male Cardinals perched in my frozen Japanese Maple tree and taking turns at the platform feeder taking a peanut. The Cardinals are usually very territorial but we've had as many as 4 pairs of Cardinals during the winter. Looks spectacular against the snow!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments on my yarn and bead choice! With my problems of matching colors sometimes, it is always good to get another opinion or three!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


JanetLee- absolutely stunning photos :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> I am sitting in my kitchen watching various Blue Jays and Chickadees looking for food. And amazingly 3 male Cardinals perched in my frozen Japanese Maple tree and taking turns at the platform feeder taking a peanut. The Cardinals are usually very territorial but we've had as many as 4 pairs of Cardinals during the winter. Looks spectacular against the snow!


That sounds lovely :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


I did enjoy your post :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> At -9 +/-10 degrees... I am NOT stepping outside more than necessary!
> 
> I have replaced the HP 3050 toner and am merrily knitting away with those patterns. Next is the Moon photo provided by Bev...in cross stitch.


 :sm24: :sm24:

We need to see a picture when you are done with that moon. 

Great pics, JanetLee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


That is a glorious sunrise - really heart lifting. Beautiful photos, Janet Lee.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Agree--Glorious sunrise. Thoroughly enjoy your photos, along with Bev's Keep 'em coming ladies.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have been on the fence a bit because of all the MALs I do, but this is so pretty, I am joining in. This is yarn I'm using for the Shetland MAL with Elizabeth but there is enough for the shawl. Will have to see if I have beads that will match.
> 
> Edited to say Happy New Year to all!


Very pretty yarn Barbara.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thank you JanetLee, Julie, Joyce, Linda, Belle, Vickie, Bev and Babalou for the well wishes. I truly think my aunt had only hours before she would have died from hypothermia. The day we picked them up it got to 26 below zero so there is just no way they would have survived the night. My DH and DS went to their house yesterday to review the situation, everything is frozen except for what we put antifreeze in the day before. I have been in contact with their daughters who live in Michigan and have let them know just how dire the situation was. We are keeping them with us until one of them gets here and can get arrangements made for them. Not sure if furnace is repairable but even if it can be fixed there is no way they should live out there alone.
> 
> Back to knitting. I see some very lovely yarn and bead showing up here. They will look great when finished. Belle, if it were my shawl I would choose the hematite beads. Both beads would look lovely with your shawl and I think you would be happy with either end result. The larger beads would be a bit easier for you to work with I think.


Jan -- sounds like things have settled a bit. So glad you and your DH have stepped in.

Thanks for your comments about the swatch -- and the same thanks to all of the rest of you. I can't believe I posted the picture and within minutes,my internet service went down and didn't come up again till sometime in the middle of the night; so, I was anxious to hear what you all had to say. I pretty much had come to the conclusion that I wanted to use the hematite, but in a larger size. This morning before I headed for town, I called and placed an order which should arrive probably before week's end which is just fine since we aren't event kicking this project off until next weekend. For once, I'll be prepared. Thanks again and Barb I especially appreciated your comments about blocking and drape. Know you've done more of this than I have.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I seem to have a devil of a time taking pictures of "true" yarn color. I'm hoping to use this yarn, fingering weight, which is actually better named garnet, or claret with the hematite beads. I haven't tried the beads with the yarn, but am hoping that I can use them on this weight yarn. Maybe today, I'll wind up a ball of yarn and do a small swatch to make sure that everything works together. After working this last month with the cobweb weight yarn, this stuff look like heavy rope and I'm sure the needles will feel like working with logs. Fortunately, it doesn't take that long for my hands to switch. Actually, I'm making significant progress on the cobweb stole. I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. Right now I have both ends on needles. The first end is waiting for the final pattern and the second end is where I'm working. I have somewhere near another 100 rows or so and then I need to decide if another lace motif repeat needs to be added at both ends for additional length. Then I can finish up both ends and block. Still weeks worth of work, but overall the project has gone more quickly than I expected. But, I must admit that cobweb weight yarn isn't the easiest to work with -- it is mighty fine (pun intended).


Those beads look great with that yarn. Hope they work out for you. Looking forward to seeing your cobweb creation too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


JanetLee -- great photos!! Especially liked the ice/dirt expansion ones. We have the same thing here, but because the soil is so sandy it really does have a different look and feel. Of course, we are still frozen at this time, but in a couple of months, we'll get to see it a few days and then the sand will fall back onto the ground as if it never existed. Thanks for sharing Mother Nature with us -- well really with me since I shouldn't speak for everyone else, but am confident that they feel the same way.

PS -- love red with grey. wowza!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I couldn't resist doing a swatch with the fingering weight yarn and the beads, but...... First of all let me apologize again for my inability to photograph the deep wine red color of the yarn --makes it hard to really visualize. You'll notice that the Hematite beads which are a size 8 and originally purchased to use with lace weight yarn; look small and compact on the face of the fingering weight yarn. The swatch was knit on size 7 US needles even though in the final shawl the beads will be applied to a much more open knit environment using larger needles. In order to get these beads onto the yarn I had to use a crochet hook US #12 which is tiny and I had some problems splitting the yarn when trying to pull the doubled yarn through the bead. So by way of experiment, I tried using the size 6 glass beads which I just had on hand. Although these beads are less "perfect" in manufacturer, I can use a US #10 crochet hook to apply them which resulted in less stress on the yarn and fewer instances of splitting the yarn when trying to pull it through the bead.
> 
> When I look at the two beads side-by-side, I prefer the tidiness of the Hematite -- by contrast the glass beads look bigger and "thunkier" and they don't lay as evenly. The glass beads almost blend into the colored yarn so I realize it is hard to see, but I wanted your opinion. Should I order some more of the Hematite in a size 6 (these are Japanese beads and seem to have few flaws) or since we only need a couple hundred beads, should I just use what I have on hand? I don't have much experience in how application of beads affect blocking and overall drape and I believe some of you have more experience than I. Comments please -- there is still time to order some larger Hematite beads if that would make for a better shawl.


I do like the hematite color but I think the larger, clear ones will certainly be easier on your yarn and they do add a nice sparkle. But you have to knit what you love best! Like you said, the smaller beads might look really nice on the more open pattern of this shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just realized that! How many hours later? Was out working in the yard. Let me try again! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


The red and the gray are a wonderful combination! Love this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> First off, I want to wish ALL of you a healthy, pain free, happy and yarn filled year! (((Hugs))) to all.
> 
> I was planning on joining this kal, but before we can even start, my plans have been hijacked. I found out yesterday that my 95 and 92 year old aunt and uncle did not have heat in their house since Saturday afternoon. They live 50 miles from us and live alone on a farm. We have been trying to convince my uncle for the last several years that they needed to move to assisted living. Both have health issues and aunt has mobility issues as well. So we dropped everything and went to get them. Aunt was more than ready to come but we had to get very persuasive to get uncle convinced. We will find out tomorrow about possible repairs. I am crossing my fingers and praying it will NOT be possible so we can get them out of there. Anyway, sorry for long post, but nurse and advisor roles will keep me hopping.


So sorry to hear this Jan. It is good you are there for them and can help them to stay safe!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I am sitting in my kitchen watching various Blue Jays and Chickadees looking for food. And amazingly 3 male Cardinals perched in my frozen Japanese Maple tree and taking turns at the platform feeder taking a peanut. The Cardinals are usually very territorial but we've had as many as 4 pairs of Cardinals during the winter. Looks spectacular against the snow!


Bet that was a beautiful sight!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


Beautiful pictures JanetLee. The colors of the sky were especially eye catching!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel,
its been fantastic fun, great choices you gave us, wonderful help for next holiday season .,. will work on them for sharing early in '18 Christmas/ thanksgiving time.
may blessings line up at your doorstep.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie, Norma, Bev, Linda, Del, Thanks ladies! It was beautiful this morning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- great photos!! Especially liked the ice/dirt expansion ones. We have the same thing here, but because the soil is so sandy it really does have a different look and feel. Of course, we are still frozen at this time, but in a couple of months, we'll get to see it a few days and then the sand will fall back onto the ground as if it never existed. Thanks for sharing Mother Nature with us -- well really with me since I shouldn't speak for everyone else, but am confident that they feel the same way.
> 
> PS -- love red with grey. wowza!!


Thank you kindly! It is interesting the way the ice will lift the dirt in places. I have noticed it will happen more if the dirt has been recently worked with but not packed down. And yes, it is a bit sandy/ashy in places. Always happy to share photographs of Mother Nature!

Thanks about my yarn/bead choice. DH is not home to tell me if I have made a good color combination. So glad everyone here says it looks good together.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> The red and the gray are a wonderful combination! Love this.


Thanks Caryn. And about the photographs also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


To me that looks like a nice mellow color. Like an earth tone color, which I really like.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> At -9 +/-10 degrees... I am NOT stepping outside more than necessary!
> 
> I have replaced the HP 3050 toner and am merrily knitting away with those patterns. Next is the Moon photo provided by Bev...in cross stitch.


I'd be staying in, too, Karen! Try to stay warm.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share my morning hike with you lovely folks! Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516295-1.html#11819837


Breathtaking!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.

Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back. 

I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Breathtaking!


Thanks , Barbara, DH said it looks like fire! Guess I succeeded.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


You are making me miss my motorcycle! I would ride my myself mostly. Know all about helmet hair.

I have been thinking of casting on also. I am also working on a circular shawl and one of my brain itches. Which is not turning out like I was hoping. Plus the cross stitch. Getting ready to start the 64th color. Total of 77.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


Yay Melanie (but I doubt you'll be the last to finish--I'm pretty slow--wanna race & see who can be slowest?) :sm09: . Motorcycles can be so much fun--you can see so much more than from other vehicles.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I am sitting in my kitchen watching various Blue Jays and Chickadees looking for food. And amazingly 3 male Cardinals perched in my frozen Japanese Maple tree and taking turns at the platform feeder taking a peanut. The Cardinals are usually very territorial but we've had as many as 4 pairs of Cardinals during the winter. Looks spectacular against the snow!


Wow, what a treat to see.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


Goodness, goodness, yarn envy again. LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


Nice looking yarn, Melanie, such a nice rich color????. Your beaming smiles show you are both having a wonderful time.

Now to scroll back for the link to janetLees photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


It is difficult to achieve the proper colour in a photo. It will be lovely :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


Love your yarn choices and the photo of you and DH :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


That sounds interesting, Caryn. What is the yarn type?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


I'm glad this trip went smoother, Melanie. Nice start to your Dragonfly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is a glorious sunrise - really heart lifting. Beautiful photos, Janet Lee.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Agree--Glorious sunrise. Thoroughly enjoy your photos, along with Bev's Keep 'em coming ladies.


Agreeing on that sunrise. We'll try.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group.  :sm02:


Love your yarn, Melanie. Congrats on a new helmet.  Love the picture of you and your DH. Yay for no flat tires.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> To me that looks like a nice mellow color. Like an earth tone color, which I really like.


It really is a nice mellow color, but more in the gray/ subtle purple range than gold/ brown.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


That is lovely yarn and a nice start. I still have to get mine wound into a ball. You and dh look great and I am glad you had a good ride and good beginning to this new year.
As for staying warm, I am in northern FL and it is still cold and now it is rainy as well!!! I didn't bring any "bundle up" clothes. But it is supposed to get warmer by Friday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Jan and Norma re: the yarn. 
Linda, it is alpaca, silk, and linen.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> You are making me miss my motorcycle! I would ride my myself mostly. Know all about helmet hair.
> .


I am in the market for my first motorcycle. Having only been a passenger (my father was in a bike club so I started young) I have not been responsible for keeping it upright. The bike DH bought is a 750cc and is about 500 pounds so I am wanting to practice on something a bit smaller. In the 250 to 500 cc range and closer to 300 pounds. Although once gravity takes over there isn't much I can do to stop it, lol. DH is 6'2" and I am 5"4" so the size of a shared bike is a challenge.

A few photos for you. Our new bike (the blonde is the bike delivery person). Motorcycle class photos - I did not knock over the cones, everyone asks that question. The blue/grey helmet has circa 1940's nose art.

Toni (stlorenz) also rides. We need a yarn crawl on motorcycles, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Jan and Norma re: the yarn.
> Linda, it is alpaca, silk, and linen.


I like the sound of that mix!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is lovely yarn and a nice start. I still have to get mine wound into a ball. You and dh look great and I am glad you had a good ride and good beginning to this new year.
> As for staying warm, I am in northern FL and it is still cold and now it is rainy as well!!! I didn't bring any "bundle up" clothes. But it is supposed to get warmer by Friday.


Tallahassee is expecting snow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am in the market for my first motorcycle. Having only been a passenger (my father was in a bike club so I started young) I have not been responsible for keeping it upright. The bike DH bought is a 750cc and is about 500 pounds so I am wanting to practice on something a bit smaller. In the 250 to 500 cc range and closer to 300 pounds. Although once gravity takes over there isn't much I can do to stop it, lol. DH is 6'2" and I am 5"4" so the size of a shared bike is a challenge.
> 
> A few photos for you. Our new bike (the blonde is the bike delivery person). Motorcycle class photos - I did not knock over the cones, everyone asks that question. The blue/grey helmet has circa 1940's nose art.
> 
> Toni (stlorenz) also rides. We need a yarn crawl on motorcycles, lol.


The heaviest I've handled was a 500cc (BSA? forgotten now)- and I am (or was 5"8') -I had a trip up North on my brother's 250 Triumph on frequently unsealed roads- that was a learning curve. You definitely need to be able to get it upright, in case of need!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am in the market for my first motorcycle. Having only been a passenger (my father was in a bike club so I started young) I have not been responsible for keeping it upright. The bike DH bought is a 750cc and is about 500 pounds so I am wanting to practice on something a bit smaller. In the 250 to 500 cc range and closer to 300 pounds. Although once gravity takes over there isn't much I can do to stop it, lol. DH is 6'2" and I am 5"4" so the size of a shared bike is a challenge.
> 
> A few photos for you. Our new bike (the blonde is the bike delivery person). Motorcycle class photos - I did not knock over the cones, everyone asks that question. The blue/grey helmet has circa 1940's nose art.
> 
> Toni (stlorenz) also rides. We need a yarn crawl on motorcycles, lol.


Nice helmets. I was always shocked to see riders in Fl. not wearing one. 
You and Toni and other motorcyclers would have fun tearing up the town going from one yarn store to the next I would prefer my car, thank you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the sound of that mix!


It is nice and soft. I will be interested to see how it knits up and shows the lace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is nice and soft. I will be interested to see how it knits up and shows the lace.


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tallahassee is expecting snow!


My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, it all looks super. Count me out of a bike yarn ride. I am a wimp :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


I like it! That would be snow in Auckland, too! Melting very fast!


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

Living in WI, I don't have a lot of sympathy for them as far as the snow, haha! BUT, I am originally from MO where we used to get BAD ice storms. Whole trees would fall from just the weight of the ice. I think this is what the weather forecasters are worried about in the deep South right now. Places that are close to coast like Savannah, GA and right on up to the coast until they get far enough North to turn it ALL to snow. The storm is JUST emerging now, if you have relatives in Boston and further North, they could get a HUGE amount of snow much later today, tonight and maybe all day tomorrow......


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


Nice start on Dragonfly wings, Melanie. Sweet picture of you and DH, he looks tall.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


That will be pretty, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am in the market for my first motorcycle. Having only been a passenger (my father was in a bike club so I started young) I have not been responsible for keeping it upright. The bike DH bought is a 750cc and is about 500 pounds so I am wanting to practice on something a bit smaller. In the 250 to 500 cc range and closer to 300 pounds.  Although once gravity takes over there isn't much I can do to stop it, lol. DH is 6'2" and I am 5"4" so the size of a shared bike is a challenge.
> 
> A few photos for you. Our new bike (the blonde is the bike delivery person). Motorcycle class photos - I did not knock over the cones, everyone asks that question. The blue/grey helmet has circa 1940's nose art.
> 
> Toni (stlorenz) also rides. We need a yarn crawl on motorcycles, lol.


Wow, a yarn crawl on a motorcycle. I will miss out on that one. 

Nice pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

I shouldn't laugh. I know it is different than they are used to and therefore dangerous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Nice start on Dragonfly wings, Melanie. Sweet picture of you and DH, he looks tall.


Either that, or Melanie is short.  I am only 4'11 1/2" I know what short is all about.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).

Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Not convinced of crazy- sounds quite amazing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


That would be a blizzard for Tallahassee, LOL! Bet the roads are a mess.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The heaviest I've handled was a 500cc (BSA? forgotten now)- and I am (or was 5"8') -I had a trip up North on my brother's 250 Triumph on frequently unsealed roads- that was a learning curve. You definitely need to be able to get it upright, in case of need!


Very cool Julie. Both classic bikes. 

I read about a woman who shows other women how to get their bike back upright. She says if men are willing to help out, let them. But if you are alone you can do it. Basically you stand beside the bike with your back to it, put your butt against the seat, grab the frame and handlebars, and walk backwards with tiny steps, slowly. Use your big girl legs instead of your puny girl arms.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


I agree with Julie - amazing!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Either that, or Melanie is short.  I am only 4'11 1/2" I know what short is all about.


5'4" vs 6'2" My tall girlfriends used to complain about us short gals getting all the tall guys and leaving the short dudes for them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Wow, that is a fascinating idea. Will be anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Funny (odd) that I was thinking of a temperature blanket yesterday & today, too--and thinking how to incorporate both daily high and daily low temps without producing a prohibitively large blanket! I will be interested to see how your scarf shapes up.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Funny (odd) that I was thinking of a temperature blanket yesterday & today, too--and thinking how to incorporate both daily high and daily low temps without producing a prohibitively large blanket! I will be interested to see how your scarf shapes up.


Del -- you just hit two issues I had to work through. #1 High or Lo temps -- everything that I've seen written up just says daily temp. So I decided to use the daily high temp. We have huge temperature swings in the summer period and after looking at all the data it turns out that there is more variation in the highs than the lows. I don't think it really matters what you do, really. I finally decided to just pick something and be consistent with it. And then part two of this whole thought, is what difference does it make anyway. If you decide what temp ranges are represented by what colors, then you can do what you want. I personally don't like the color schemes that I've seen in other example -- they look too much like the garish colors found in the weather maps in newspapers. So solved that by choosing my own palette and also my own range buckets. And the #2, the blanket patterns I reviewed assumed flat knitting and 2 rows per day. That would end up making something huge (365 days times 2 = 730 rows -- too big). So I started thinking about doing only one row and then I found myself in a structural nightmare. Well -- my easy answer was 1 row per day in the round. They I ask myself, what can be done in the round -- I suppose a very long sweater for a 12 foot person or how about a scarf -- you can see how my mind just roams around thinking about absurdities.

I suspect we are thinking about temp blankets, because I keep seeing postings in the Newest Topic section. I think my subconscious has been pocked into activity.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> I will use this yarn, which I was going to use for the year of Shetland scarf, but was afraid there was not enough yardage. I too have a hard time getting the right color to photograph. It is dyed with logwood, so it has a purple hue to it, not so beige looking. So the beads go better with it in real life.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are staying warm! Except for Julie, whom I hope is having a nice room temperature, lol. Quite surprised at all your birds this time of year Vickie, nice that you get to see them.
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this but DH and I had a successful outing on the motorcycle. We took off New Year's Eve and made it to the beach. Looked around at all the bathing suit attired folks (we had on leather jackets, lol), the sand and the waves, then rode home. No flat tires! Yay! You will have to take my word that we were at the beach, lol. The bright pink thing is my attempt to cover up the helmet hair. I have some of these for bicycling. DH brought a ball cap because as a bald guy he won't go anywhere without one, lol. We do wear our helmets. And DH gave me a second helmet for Christmas - this one has a WWII aircraft style paint scheme with circa 1940's nose art on the back.
> 
> I have cast on for the Dragonfly Wings KAL. I am using Cascade Yarns Pacific in a dark burgundy. It is a superwash merino / acrylic blend and is quite soft on the hands. A respite from the cotton / linen blend I am using for the baby blanket. While it is a soft cotton, it does not have any give like wool does. I know that our 'official' cast on is not for about a week but as a slow knitter it will not make any difference. I'll still finish way behind the group. :sm02:


Glad this outing was much better than the last one you posted!

We are in the city but have 6 feeders up in our backyard. And the birds and squirrels keep coming. The Woodpeckers are the funniest. They have both a peanut and suet feeder to choose from but invariably they perch on the metal upright and peck until they realise that it's not wood and then hit either the peanuts or the suet.

The Squirrels are the cheeky ones. Of the two big Greys one is less skittish and will sit up on his hind legs and beg politely on the back deck. The Black ones just keep coming back to check. And our little Red Squirrel just goes up and down the Blue Spruce and Austrian Pine rearranging the pine cones he has "hidden" around the base of the trees.

In the morning in the just pre-dawn the Cardinals sing to make sure I'm up and ready to throw out some peanuts. And once the sun is up the Blue Jays will come, then call to all the rest of the flock to come and get it! The Chickadees are like busy little beavers coming, grabbing either a peanut or sunflower seed and leaving only to return for more.

I think we still have some Sparrows, Gold Finches and other assorted hangers oners. They provide entertainment, movement and some colour in the dead of winter :sm01:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


That would be quite the shock! We'll be in Memphis in a couple of weeks and I'm crossing my fingers that it won't snow or be too cold...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I am driving a 2000+ year Ford F-150 with reasonable rear passenger seating. 4 doors available! Anyone with a set of ramps can get their motorcycle transported to the local mechanic of choice as needed. Just rescue me for fuel as I get under 10-15 mpg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very cool Julie. Both classic bikes.
> 
> I read about a woman who shows other women how to get their bike back upright. She says if men are willing to help out, let them. But if you are alone you can do it. Basically you stand beside the bike with your back to it, put your butt against the seat, grab the frame and handlebars, and walk backwards with tiny steps, slowly. Use your big girl legs instead of your puny girl arms.


That was back in the day when I had my hair cropped very short, but with my large bosom, used to get really fed up with garage attendants' 'Yes sir' so frequently. My aunt Karoline who used to ride despatch during the war, on a 600cc army bike used to rely on 'batting her eyelids' at the next passing male to right hers. My bike- the problem was more that it did not have ENOUGH weight! But it was a useful means of locomotion. 
Have you had a chance to try the technique yet?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annieb5191 said:


> Living in WI, I don't have a lot of sympathy for them as far as the snow, haha! BUT, I am originally from MO where we used to get BAD ice storms. Whole trees would fall from just the weight of the ice. I think this is what the weather forecasters are worried about in the deep South right now. Places that are close to coast like Savannah, GA and right on up to the coast until they get far enough North to turn it ALL to snow. The storm is JUST emerging now, if you have relatives in Boston and further North, they could get a HUGE amount of snow much later today, tonight and maybe all day tomorrow......


In Ottawa we're coming up to the 20th anniversary of the Ice Storm of 1998. In the middle of winter we woke up to freezing rain that coated everything in Eastern Ontario and Western Quebec. It was eerie, beautiful and dangerous.
Trees were so heavily coated that they were bent over, some breaking and taking out Hydro towers. And the sound of breaking branches and the tinkling of ice breaking was something disturbing and unearthly.

We never lost power but others were without power for as long as 3 weeks. The Hydro grid was so precarious that the Federal Government closed their offices on the Quebec side of the Ottawa River for 1 whole week not to make things worse. They also called in the Army to help with the rescue effort. Some people still have PTSD from coping with the aftermath. It was absolutely beautiful to see but deadly dangerous...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Sounds wonderful. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> 5'4" vs 6'2" My tall girlfriends used to complain about us short gals getting all the tall guys and leaving the short dudes for them.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Yes I certainly understand. I'm trying to decide on beads for our KAL and I'm finding all kinds of patterns I "should"/"want" to make NOW! Does it ever get better/easier?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Glad this outing was much better than the last one you posted!
> 
> We are in the city but have 6 feeders up in our backyard. And the birds and squirrels keep coming. The Woodpeckers are the funniest. They have both a peanut and suet feeder to choose from but invariably they perch on the metal upright and peck until they realise that it's not wood and then hit either the peanuts or the suet.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful, Vicki


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Ok, I'm struggling with finding beads. The wool is a medium denim colour and the beads I've seen are either too light, too dark, too green, just not right. Anyone have any suggestion. Can't post a picture just now but any help would be appreciated.d


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with finding beads. The wool is a medium denim colour and the beads I've seen are either too light, too dark, too green, just not right. Anyone have any suggestion. Can't post a picture just now but any help would be appreciated.d


I would have thought a little darker than the blue of the yarn would be good- is it the wrong blue, perhaps?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have thought a little darker than the blue of the yarn would be good- is it the wrong blue, perhaps?


Julie the ones I looked at just weren't the right shade, too grey, too turquoise...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie the ones I looked at just weren't the right shade, too grey, too turquoise...


Which can look downright awful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Jan and Norma re: the yarn.
> Linda, it is alpaca, silk, and linen.


Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Del -- you just hit two issues I had to work through. #1 High or Lo temps -- everything that I've seen written up just says daily temp. So I decided to use the daily high temp. We have huge temperature swings in the summer period and after looking at all the data it turns out that there is more variation in the highs than the lows. I don't think it really matters what you do, really. I finally decided to just pick something and be consistent with it. And then part two of this whole thought, is what difference does it make anyway. If you decide what temp ranges are represented by what colors, then you can do what you want. I personally don't like the color schemes that I've seen in other example -- they look too much like the garish colors found in the weather maps in newspapers. So solved that by choosing my own palette and also my own range buckets. And the #2, the blanket patterns I reviewed assumed flat knitting and 2 rows per day. That would end up making something huge (365 days times 2 = 730 rows -- too big). So I started thinking about doing only one row and then I found myself in a structural nightmare. Well -- my easy answer was 1 row per day in the round. They I ask myself, what can be done in the round -- I suppose a very long sweater for a 12 foot person or how about a scarf -- you can see how my mind just roams around thinking about absurdities.
> 
> I suspect we are thinking about temp blankets, because I keep seeing postings in the Newest Topic section. I think my subconscious has been pocked into activity.


scarf method, stitches done = temp. gauge of five rows inch = 52 inches (4=91-92)
width =jan 1 temp(or dividable facsimile for southern hemisphere participates)
then if too short double down for second year or use notes to reverse second side.
????????????????

advantage being that you get to choose color scheme more personally, two/three/four colors alternating, one color per ten degree groupings, you could use a lace pattern with primary color being resting row.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> My cousin just sent me a picture of a Tallahassee snow storm


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


I don't know about crazy, DeEtta but it does sound like fun. I'll look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


That sounds an amazing idea :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with finding beads. The wool is a medium denim colour and the beads I've seen are either too light, too dark, too green, just not right. Anyone have any suggestion. Can't post a picture just now but any help would be appreciated.d


Would creamy pearls work - or dark grey?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with finding beads. The wool is a medium denim colour and the beads I've seen are either too light, too dark, too green, just not right. Anyone have any suggestion. Can't post a picture just now but any help would be appreciated.d


How frustrating? Have you thought of a bright color? Red? Or were you thinking of a matching blue?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with finding beads. The wool is a medium denim colour and the beads I've seen are either too light, too dark, too green, just not right. Anyone have any suggestion. Can't post a picture just now but any help would be appreciated.d


What about clear beads, or a metallic color such as silver or gold?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Would creamy pearls work - or dark grey?


Ooooooo. I bet the pearls would be gorgeous on a blue yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention- I am watching the page count, and will start us off before Sunday (GMT) if we get to 98 or 99. Mainly to let Ann know, that we may be a bit early!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

a first for me, only posting cause its kinda cute


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Just thought I'd mention- I am watching the page count, and will start us off before Sunday (GMT) if we get to 98 or 99. Mainly to let Ann know, that we may be a bit early!


one of the reasons I posted my thank you back around p 91.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> one of the reasons I posted my thank you back around p 91.


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> scarf method, stitches done = temp. gauge of five rows inch = 52 inches (4=91-92)
> width =jan 1 temp(or dividable facsimile for southern hemisphere participates)
> then if too short double down for second year or use notes to reverse second side.
> ????????????????
> ...


There are so many creative ways to address these options. Guess that is why I've been immersed in it for a few days. Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Del, thanks so much for your hard work in getting all those ornament patterns for Christmas. I really enjoyed seeing the patterns and others end results.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Glad this outing was much better than the last one you posted!
> 
> We are in the city but have 6 feeders up in our backyard. And the birds and squirrels keep coming. The Woodpeckers are the funniest. They have both a peanut and suet feeder to choose from but invariably they perch on the metal upright and peck until they realise that it's not wood and then hit either the peanuts or the suet.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Nice looking yarn, Melanie, such a nice rich color????. Your beaming smiles show you are both having a wonderful time.
> 
> Now to scroll back for the link to janetLees photos.


Hope you like them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Agreeing on that sunrise. We'll try.


Thanks! It is fun trying isn't it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annieb5191 said:


> Living in WI, I don't have a lot of sympathy for them as far as the snow, haha! BUT, I am originally from MO where we used to get BAD ice storms. Whole trees would fall from just the weight of the ice. I think this is what the weather forecasters are worried about in the deep South right now. Places that are close to coast like Savannah, GA and right on up to the coast until they get far enough North to turn it ALL to snow. The storm is JUST emerging now, if you have relatives in Boston and further North, they could get a HUGE amount of snow much later today, tonight and maybe all day tomorrow......


I grew up in the great state of Misery also! Lincoln County north of St Louis. One year for Easter we had a horrible ice storm. I think it was 1976 or 77. No electricity for a week. Thank goodness for wood stoves!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings: I just put away the instructions, graphs etc for a big project that I'll need to wait a bit before starting. It was only 3 days ago that a whole bunch of random ideas that have been floating in my mind finally congealed into a workable (she thinks) project. Since then, I've been glued to my computer planning and designing. So here's the story. It wasn't until several years ago after joining KP that I had ever heard of a "temperature blanket." Although I didn't really warm up to the notion, the concept of using historical temperatures as essentially a random number generator intrigued me. It wasn't until New Years that the light bulb flashed on & off and it occurred to me that in a "Fair Isle" pattern world color variations could be used behind a dominant single color and that the color variations might indeed be based on temperatures. And since I don't like to expose the wrong side of stranded colorwork, the next flashing bulb was to consider doing a long tubular scarf. Ultimately, I ended up pawing through my large tub of 2-ply jumper weight Shetland wools and found two gradient color schemes in green and coral that I really like together when matched with a dark natural brown. After that, I spent the better part of a very, very long evening and much of the night designing various graphs to be used for color work. Then there was another block of time when I spent downloading 2017 historical temperature information for my zip code then analyzing that for color relationships. Well, all in all, it came together and I just finished the preliminary draft of a pattern for a 65" tubular scarf, done in the round, based on temps ranging from Jan 2017 through Jan 2018 (yes, still collecting that). Each month has its own design separated from adjoining months be a 9-row band. So charts are done, plans are layed, yarn and needles picked out -- now all that needs to be done is the hard work (plus gathering info on current month's temperatures).
> 
> Its such a shame that there are so many interesting projects and so very little time. Sorry to go on and on, but if anyone would understand my compulsion, I thought it might be my friends here. So now, #1 finish cobweb stole, #2 do dragon-whatever shawl, and then #3 try to knit up this crazy concept.


Oh, I like the sound of that! It sounds like ideas scratch away at you like they do me. That is why I call my "brain itches"!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Del, thanks so much for your hard work in getting all those ornament patterns for Christmas. I really enjoyed seeing the patterns and others end results.


I agree! Thanks a bunch! :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hope you like them!


Yes, I do like your pics. I got called away from computer before I could post yesterday. How do you get any walking or hiking done when must spend a fair amount of time scoping things out so closely for such great shots. I admire your photography skills. Will you be joining Bev on the professional side of life?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yes, I do like your pics. I got called away from computer before I could post yesterday. How do you get any walking or hiking done when must spend a fair amount of time scoping things out so closely for such great shots. I admire your photography skills. Will you be joining Bev on the professional side of life?


Well, when it takes me over three hours to go about nine plus miles, I have a lot of time to spend taking pictures! On a good picture day I add about an hour or more to my hikes. When DH is home he does not start worrying until I have been out over five hours or so. Now I call home if I am going to be out over four hours.

No, I will not be going professional. This is all for my own relaxation. And then I love to share with others.

Thanks for your generous comments!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Del -- you just hit two issues I had to work through. #1 High or Lo temps -- everything that I've seen written up just says daily temp. So I decided to use the daily high temp. We have huge temperature swings in the summer period and after looking at all the data it turns out that there is more variation in the highs than the lows. I don't think it really matters what you do, really. I finally decided to just pick something and be consistent with it. And then part two of this whole thought, is what difference does it make anyway. If you decide what temp ranges are represented by what colors, then you can do what you want. I personally don't like the color schemes that I've seen in other example -- they look too much like the garish colors found in the weather maps in newspapers. So solved that by choosing my own palette and also my own range buckets. And the #2, the blanket patterns I reviewed assumed flat knitting and 2 rows per day. That would end up making something huge (365 days times 2 = 730 rows -- too big). So I started thinking about doing only one row and then I found myself in a structural nightmare. Well -- my easy answer was 1 row per day in the round. They I ask myself, what can be done in the round -- I suppose a very long sweater for a 12 foot person or how about a scarf -- you can see how my mind just roams around thinking about absurdities.
> 
> I suspect we are thinking about temp blankets, because I keep seeing postings in the Newest Topic section. I think my subconscious has been pocked into activity.


You're right--that's what sparked my thoughts about it, too. Had seen info about them before, & thought it interesting, but let it go at that time. Still interesting, but have so many other projects in mind (with stash yarn & all), that I doubt I'll pursue it, unless it's to use up more stash.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> Glad this outing was much better than the last one you posted!
> 
> We are in the city but have 6 feeders up in our backyard. And the birds and squirrels keep coming. The Woodpeckers are the funniest. They have both a peanut and suet feeder to choose from but invariably they perch on the metal upright and peck until they realise that it's not wood and then hit either the peanuts or the suet.
> 
> ...


What wonderful entertainment!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> Yes I certainly understand. I'm trying to decide on beads for our KAL and I'm finding all kinds of patterns I "should"/"want" to make NOW! Does it ever get better/easier?


Ha, Ha! No, the newer ones come along & push the older ones back further in the line!!! Ask me how I know... :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> Julie the ones I looked at just weren't the right shade, too grey, too turquoise...


Yes, certainly know what you're saying--that's how I ended up with the clear ones.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am way behind .No notifications and I often check in but have been trying to finish a few test knits to free myself for this new thread so have lapsed.
Caryn and Melanie ,lovely Yarns .
Melanie you make me think of my older son .Wheels mad .5 mountain bikes ,one normal bike ,a very large motor bike and a BMW sporty looking car ...no helo but nothing would surprise me ! All these and he hasn’t even got a wheelbarrow !I keep telling him he only needs one of any of those !
De Etta ,crazy is not the right word to my mind .Creative and intelligent is nearer the mark.You are really amazing the “stuff “ you come up with .
Janet Lee ,superb pictures ,thank you .
I won’t attempt to reply to everyone but assure you I think of you all.My autistic GS is here and going home later which will give me more time .He has started an interest in wood turning and I will post a pic of my Christmas gift from him later.
Julie will kindly move us to the new topic when she feels it appropriate ..thank you Julie .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am trying to wait until it is close to Sunday for most of you, without splitting the topic, (potentially)- for me it is just on the 5th, and we are at 97 pages. I see also that the longer we can leave it, the greater chance there is that Ann will have time to be 'on board' - i.e., her grandson will be home soon.
Mild gale conditions here- but coastal areas have been flooding because of King tides with the super moon- (forget what they are actually calling the Moon- but I know it is very close, and will be full twice this January, so I think technically the second time is the Blue Moon).


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I agree! Thanks a bunch! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie - have you looked at clear beads with an AB finish (the rainbow looking finish)? The AB (aurora borealis) will pick up the blue in your yarn. 

Julie - was unaware of your weather problems. Hope all will be well.

Quote Ann:
>> Melanie you make me think of my older son .Wheels mad .5 mountain bikes ,one normal bike ,a very large motor bike and a BMW sporty looking car ...no helo but nothing would surprise me ! All these and he hasn’t even got a wheelbarrow !I keep telling him he only needs one of any of those !

I do not own a wheelbarrow but I do remember riding in one for fun as a kid. We also rolled downhill in tractor tires, 'sledded' on grass on cardboard boxes, anything that would slide on snow was used in winter. Gosh, fun times!! Kids nowadays with their phones have no idea the thrill of an uncontrolled slide down an icy hill. 


I am up to row 28 on Dragonfly Wings and am still plugging away on the Broceliande baby blanket. My niece just announced she is due in March (she has had prior miscarriages hence the short notice) so I have to plan another blanket.

Hope all are well and warm,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - have you looked at clear beads with an AB finish (the rainbow looking finish)? The AB (aurora borealis) will pick up the blue in your yarn.
> 
> Julie - was unaware of your weather problems. Hope all will be well.
> 
> ...


The system is covering the whole North Island according to the satellite pictures- not being at the coast I am fairly sheltered- although a sheet of something metallic just went for a burton in a gust- Northland and the Coromandel have had it quite badly- but so much settlement in both is very close to sea level. We have known the storm was tracking this way for nearly a week- it did some damage down the Queensland/NSW coast.
I will hear more no doubt once the news broadcasts start up- a couple og hours too early!
I am up to row 51, but need to locate my reading glasses before I proceed.
Warmth is not a problem in our neck of the woods!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! It is fun trying isn't it!


Absolutely!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> a first for me, only posting cause its kinda cute


Cool!

:sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The system is covering the whole North Island according to the satellite pictures- not being at the coast I am fairly sheltered- although a sheet of something metallic just went for a burton in a gust- Northland and the Coromandel have had it quite badly- but so much settlement in both is very close to sea level. We have known the storm was tracking this way for nearly a week- it did some damage down the Queensland/NSW coast.
> I will hear more no doubt once the news broadcasts start up- a couple og hours too early!
> I am up to row 51, but need to locate my reading glasses before I proceed.
> Warmth is not a problem in our neck of the woods!!!!!!!!!


Hope you find you glasses. I went for a walk last Sat and lost one lens out of my glasses. It was time for a new perscription and new frames-this is not the first lens I lost. I found the other one in the grass I walked through taking pics. On Fri I was all around in our yard and my neighbors yard in the snow. Didn't even try to find them.  I am without glasses right now, they won't be ready till the 9th. Fortunately one eye is near sighted and the other is far sighted, so I can see relatively well and even read. 

Stay dry.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Hope you find you glasses. I went for a walk last Sat and lost one lens out of my glasses. It was time for a new perscription and new frames-this is not the first lens I lost. I found the other one in the grass I walked through taking pics. On Fri I was all around in our yard and my neighbors yard in the snow. Didn't even try to find them.  I am without glasses right now, they won't be ready till the 9th. Fortunately one eye is near sighted and the other is far sighted, so I can see relatively well and even read.
> 
> Stay dry.


My eyes have switched that way, too, Bev. I gave up contact lenses since they were for mono vision and my eyes have turned "mono vision" I hardly put glasses on at home, seem only to need them to drive or watch tv.

We are in Calistoga with our daughter and daughter-in-law for two days. Actually, we leave today. The hot mineral pool is just heavenly, fed by the geysers it is at 102 degrees, and Olympic sized. We are going for a day and night to Point Reyes, one of their favorite places. DH got our grandson's awful cold and has not felt well the whole time. He stayed in the room and slept yesterday while the girls and I went wine tasting. We particularly liked one called Flora and reds aren't agreeing with me that well now and the nice young man gave me an all white tasting. Their labels are beautiful. In my early wine drinking days, my criteria was that the label had to be great looking or I wouldn't buy it. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie, hope you've found your glasses by now.
Bev, fortunate are you to have lost the lens that still allows you to see somewhat!'
I have to take mine off to see my knitting when it's with the finer yarn; I'm through row 20 at present.
Hope all goes well with everyone--health, knitting, eyesight, visitors, etc.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> My eyes have switched that way, too, Bev. I gave up contact lenses since they were for mono vision and my eyes have turned "mono vision" I hardly put glasses on at home, seem only to need them to drive or watch tv.
> 
> We are in Calistoga with our daughter and daughter-in-law for two days. Actually, we leave today. The hot mineral pool is just heavenly, fed by the geysers it is at 102 degrees, and Olympic sized. We are going for a day and night to Point Reyes, one of their favorite places. DH got our grandson's awful cold and has not felt well the whole time. He stayed in the room and slept yesterday while the girls and I went wine tasting. We particularly liked one called Flora and reds aren't agreeing with me that well now and the nice young man gave me an all white tasting. Their labels are beautiful. In my early wine drinking days, my criteria was that the label had to be great looking or I wouldn't buy it. ????


I think I'm cheap--probably would have no appreciation of a fine wine if I tasted it!:sm06: (I like Beringer white zinfadel!!!) :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hope you find you glasses. I went for a walk last Sat and lost one lens out of my glasses. It was time for a new perscription and new frames-this is not the first lens I lost. I found the other one in the grass I walked through taking pics. On Fri I was all around in our yard and my neighbors yard in the snow. Didn't even try to find them.  I am without glasses right now, they won't be ready till the 9th. Fortunately one eye is near sighted and the other is far sighted, so I can see relatively well and even read.
> 
> Stay dry.


Thanks Bev- yes I have located them. Glad you can still see!!!!!
It is pretty windy, and apparently the storm will intensify to winds around 160k. Managed to get my recycling bin in from the road, because the wind had dried the concrete, but it is raining again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As we are now on page 98, I am going to post the opening for Ann.
Be back shortly with the URL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here it is!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516672-1.html#1182

Looking forward to getting to grips with chart reading!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Dell for hosting. I have downloaded loads of patterns for next year. Thank you for taking over, Ann with help from Julie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks to Dell for this Lace Party!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, thanks to Dell for this Lace Party!


It's been very enjoyable, Dell, thank you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

DeEtta--did you happen to see this corner-to-corner temp blanket?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516319-1.html


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thanks so much for hosting. It was most enjoyable.
And thanks to Julie and Ann for this next session!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, Del, for leading the focus of this "party".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wah! No one took me up on support duty getting motorcycles to a gas station/mechanic. I know that 2 wheeler vehicles get better mileage... but I could still tote coolers (& the new smoker for cooking)... hint!

I'm now battle-tested for 2017/18 first serious snow. :sm23:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Dell for this session, even though I didn’t get to participate much. I did save lots of patterns, just in case, for next holiday season. 
Thanks Julie for starting us off and Ann for taking on this new shawl fun. See you over there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Dell for this session, even though I didn't get to participate much. I did save lots of patterns, just in case, for next holiday season.
> Thanks Julie for starting us off and Ann for taking on this new shawl fun. See you over there.


My pleasure, Caryn!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

You are all very welcome. I enjoyed ferreting out the patterns! See you all on the next thread.

BTW, Could you re-post the link for the next one?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Wah! No one took me up on support duty getting motorcycles to a gas station/mechanic. I know that 2 wheeler vehicles get better mileage... but I could still tote coolers (& the new smoker for cooking)... hint!
> 
> I'm now battle-tested for 2017/18 first serious snow. :sm23:


Plans, plans...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Dell, for this nice long chatty post and all the pattern links. 

Thanks, too, to Julie and Ann for our next adventure. See you all there!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> You are all very welcome. I enjoyed ferreting out the patterns! See you all on the next thread.
> 
> BTW, Could you re-post the link for the next one?


Here is Julie's link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516672-1.html#1182

And thanks from me too for all the great ornament patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Dell, for this nice long chatty post and all the pattern links.
> 
> Thanks, too, to Julie and Ann for our next adventure. See you all there!


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> DeEtta--did you happen to see this corner-to-corner temp blanket?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516319-1.html


Yes I did, Del. And it is precisely what I didn't wan to do -- proportions don't seem to be balanced to me -- either too long or not wide enough. In any case, thanks for calling it to my attention. See you at the next Lace Party and thanks for kicking this one of to such a success life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to wait until it is close to Sunday for most of you, without splitting the topic, (potentially)- for me it is just on the 5th, and we are at 97 pages. I see also that the longer we can leave it, the greater chance there is that Ann will have time to be 'on board' - i.e., her grandson will be home soon.
> Mild gale conditions here- but coastal areas have been flooding because of King tides with the super moon- (forget what they are actually calling the Moon- but I know it is very close, and will be full twice this January, so I think technically the second time is the Blue Moon).


That sounds like some really bad weather! Are you aware there are also two full moons in March? Since February has 28 days, the full moon misses it completely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That sounds like some really bad weather! Are you aware there are also two full moons in March? Since February has 28 days, the full moon misses it completely!


Had not looked that far ahead!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Here is Julie's link.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516672-1.html#1182
> 
> And thanks from me too for all the great ornament patterns.


Thanks Melanie.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Del,although i didn’t make any of the ornaments they were all very pretty and I do appreciate the effort that went into it .On my way to the other thread now.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

isn't anyone going to push to see if 100 is the magic number?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> isn't anyone going to push to see if 100 is the magic number?


whoo whoo whoo push!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> isn't anyone going to push to see if 100 is the magic number?


Nancy -- there is no brick wall as such. What will happen is after it reaches 100 or so pages, Admin will step in and close the thread and move the excess pages into another. While that is understandable, everyone gets lost, the ideas seem to die down and Admin isn't happy with us. So we try to self-limit; thereby not causing anyone else any problems. Way back in the beginning of the Lace Party, we worked through these issues with Admin and 100 pages was the limit target we all settled on.


----------

